# Lets See Your Shop!



## Old Iron

I looked and didn't see a thread about this so I figured I start one.I've only been working on my shop about 4 years! First three pictures our of SWMO'S shop cause thats one way to get to mine. I still need to finish hers but need to plane some more oak for more trim.

The forth one is a covered walk way to mine. Next is my computer desk,Next is Hight Gauges and some of my oil cans. Then some model Harley Choppers. Machinerys Hand Books I'm trying to get all of them.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron

Nice shop Dave! As long as you can get to what you need its not messy! Looks like you have some nice machines and tooling.


----------



## Old Iron

Ok some more! ;D

12" Hendey Shaper.


Clausing Lathe.


Cinnanatti/Beckford camel back Drill Press.


Chart And Picture Of Old Lathe.


Unfinished Ceiling I have the metal but need some help.


Southbend shop clock.


Storage when I get the electril stuff where it needs to be and the Southbend put back togather I'll have a lot more room on the shelves.


----------



## Old Iron

Only a couple more to bore you.
Electrical Box's left to right,Three Phase Box,RPC Control Box and Single phase box. The motor for the phase converter is in the old shop.


H.F. cart I built a NMTB40 tool holder to put on it. Keep it next to the Vertical Mill.


One of my gun projects.


Tool box fridge and another line shaft machine picture!


My 13" Southbend Lathe.



Thats all folks! :

Paul


----------



## Old Iron

> author=David Utidjian link=topic=526.msg2423#msg2423 date=1294255309
> 
> 
> 
> author=Old Iron link=topic=526.msg2409#msg2409 date=1294248165
> Machinerys Hand Books I'm trying to get all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like collecting Gideon's bibles... the info doesn't change much... but whatever floats-your-boat. :
> 
> -DU-
Click to expand...


I also collect guns... they all do about the same thing... Just some do it better than others...But what ever


----------



## aametalmaster

Nice shop. I am looking for my 1st machinerys handbook. Every time i find one on ebay it sells before i bid. Your 13" lathe looks like my heavy 10 and my SB 15" but i will find a spot for them. That remindes me someone wants to sell a camel back drill press and i need to go look them up. It was the same drill i ran 17 years ago in the big shop...Bob


----------



## Wheels

An HF round column an old Atlas 12-36 a small band saw and a table saw in a small garage and thatâ€™s it.


----------



## Frank Ford

It's a mite crowded in my shop:

The venerable work bench, neat as usual:





And, of course, the tool drawers:




The old wood cutting band saw - my first power tool bought in 1969 with the proceeds from my first guitar sale:



After 35 years it's still on its "temporary " stand. . .


Grizzly 6" belt/disc sander and the ever useful 1x42 sander:





I bought the slow version (2500 sfpm) Grizzly 6x48 belt and disc sander combo. After having the machine for a couple of years I realized that I never used the disc, so in late May, 2006 I took that part off stuck on a v-belt pulley and added my 1x42 sander onto the right end of the base. The 1x42 sander is clearly the most used power tool in our guitar shop, and my home version has served me well for 30 years at least.

Moving the small sander freed up some bench space, and in the process, I actually cleaned my bench and slopped on a new coat of epoxy. I won't be getting used to this sight:



By the next day, the bench was covered with crapola, as usual.


Big Grizzly drill press. Hefty and strong, it does a job:




I finally jettisoned the Craftsman one with the wonky spindle in 2002. In the foreground is my most recent shop vac, and the first one I _really _use. It has a very quiet motor and 1-1/2" hose that's easy to handle. I've made an assortment of PVC "wands" which I find much more useful than the tools that come with these things.


1943 (part of the War Effort) Delta metal cutting band saw:




I got this one in about 1975 by dumb luck in a want ad.


Rusnok:



Until 2004, my only mill. It's a great small tool, made in Milwaukee. Not cheap, but cool and really handy for small jobs.


Qunicy in the corner:



In retrospect, I'd have gotten a single stage unit, but this one puts out all I need for air sanders, so I have no real complaints.


Cheesy Sears grinder (the next tool on the "hit" list) and Baldor buffer:



They're wired from overhead, and I just spin the cabinet around to use the buffer.


The big guy, Sharp 9x42 mill, digital variable speed, DRO, power drawbar, etc:



It's great having a full size mill. And, with DRO, I've quit thinking about backlash in table screws.

The photo above was taken just after I got the mill in 2004, when the shop wasn't nearly as full as it is now. Here's how the mill looks in 2009:




You can see that my rubber sheeting shields every sliding part from chips i t's held up by magnets, as are lots of things in my shop. I routinely get into milling stuff that leaves a big mess, such as wood, plastic and cast iron, and with the ways so completely covered I don't have to worry about clogging things up with abrasive swarf. Also visible is my plastic sheet curtain that hangs behind and to the left of the mill, allowing me to blow off chips with compressed air from the right side, where I'm typically standing. The chips hit the curtain and fall "neatly" to the floor."

That's my new swing arm lamp at the yellow arrow. It's bigger than it looks in this photo because it's moved far to the left. It mounts on the light bar, as does the rubber sheeting. The red arrow points to my cigarette paper substitute - .002" thick pieces of a phone book. The blue arrow indicates the Magic Arm, a camera accessory that has a quick-mount plate system. I made extra plates so I can have clamps, air blower, vacuum or other accessories mounted for easy positioning when I need them for milling operations.

And, the star of the show, Sharp 1118H high precision toolroom lathe:




I have the lathe right up against the wall, which has some plastic sheeting stapled on, and tucked into the chip pan. That way, any chipsor small parts hit the wall and drop into the pan rather than falling into the abyss behind a heavy tool. Up to the left is a Kennedy box filled with gauges, indicators, mics, etc., below which are hanging the digital caliper and micrometer I use most often.

You can see the dirty sock cover on the collet closer. Most of my work is less than an inch in diameter, so collets get a good workout. I have an assortment of chucks as well, some of which are hanging on the wall behind the tailstock. Most of them are cut off in the photo, but you can see the wood handles of my "simple lathe spindle tools"along with swarf pickup tools and a couple of files - just some  items that make life a bit easier. The yellow arrow points to the lathe file that sits in an oil bath - a Guy Lautard idea. At the back end of that same yellow arrow is a rack of common size drill bits for making quick holes.

Mounted on the wall and at the point of the red arrow is another Magic Arm - the one I use mostly for holding a camera when photographing lathe operations



Jammed in the corner against the big door is my 1976 Rockwell/Delta Unisaw:




Mostly, it's a Uni-utility-table, but it still gets some exercise out on the driveway were I can take advantage of "nature's dust collector."


I'd never want to be without a Versa Vise:




Positively the most handy and useful light duty workholding de-vise. Here's more about this tool, should you care.


A couple of years ago I made up a pair of these light standards for doing photography of my work and Joy's pottery:




It has six of those twisty 26-watt fluorescent bulbs that are supposed to replace 100 watt incandescents, and gives a strong even light. I recently discovered that this portable light makes a great worklight for sensitive jobs. I can just walk it over to the mill or lathe and get the equivalent of 600 watts of firepower to light up the area.


It doesn't get really cold around here, but we do have our nights down to about 30 degrees Fahrenheit, so I've struggled with heat in this old garage, and finally came up with a great solution to the problem. I got a pair of these 3000 watt quartz radiant heaters from MSC, and stuck them up near the 9-foot ceiling:




Not wanting to spend a lot of $$ on heat, I figured I'd have them on only when I was actually in the shop, so I switched them individually and wired them through a spring wound heavy duty timer:




Now, I can walk into the cold shop, twist the timer for an hour or so, and the heaters warm me directly without having to cook the entire contents of the building. If I forget to turn them off, the timer takes care of that for me. Really, there's no point in having a thermostat.

Recently I decided that it would be interesting to get a sense of exactly how much time I spend in my home shop, so I installed this hour meter on the light circuit:




I hope this resolves any question about my tenuous hold on sanity. . .


Here's a great old 8" diameter certified pressure gauge I found at a garage sale:




I have it mounted near the ceiling so I can see my air line status at a glance. Another "just for fun" item, of course.


And, to keep sane, I have my tunes:



Stuck on top of an old stereo amp and set on random play, I have my music whenever NPR isn't what I want to listen to.


----------



## HSS

Of course, this was right after I cleaned the place up. I had to have a picture to remind me what the floor looks like and what it's like to be able to move from one side of it to the other without tripping over something.LOL Next to the stove is a 1947 13" SBL. To the right of the red tool boxes is my Granite 12X24 and the lathe tool box. On the other side of the boat is the drill press, the power hack saw, the 2X72 belt grinder, and the Atlas horizontal mill. To the right of the mill is the door to my storage area, which is an 8X40 cargo container. A lot of the stuff is hard to see because of the low, high output lighting over the lathes. Oh and my welding an repair table to the right side of the picture. The beer frig is to the right of the table. The mower on the chain fall is my wife's project. She's replacing the steering gear in it.


----------



## terry_g

Twenty five by twenty five feet with a ten foot ceiling.
The previous owner had installed a 100 amp service panel and the shop 
was wired but other than that unfinished inside.
Notice there is still room for more machines.

Terry


----------



## HSS

Nice looking shop, Terry. How long does it take your pellet stove to heat up your shop? Mine takes a while to get short sleeve warm, but it does knock the chill off quickly enough and it is really nice to stand in front of when the fan comes on. ;D It looks like the both of us have room for more toys.

Patrick


----------



## terry_g

I usually keep the thermostat set around 40 degrees. I turn it up and go back out twenty minutes later
by then it's a comfortable temperature. 

Terry


----------



## terry_g

I found some pictures I took of the finishing process. 
Insulating and drywalling are not my favourite tasks.
The shop had a vaulted ceiling about fifteen feet to the peak.
A lot of wasted space to heat so I put in a lower ceiling.

Terry


----------



## HSS

Nice shop Terry! I too have a large open space, 16' at the peak, but I can't lower the ceiling. I have an 18" I beam that runs the length of the peak for my chainhoist, and I use that a lot. My walls and roof are insulated steel panels like in a walk-in cooler, so I have no windows and only a walk thru door and an 8' roll up door. Oh, and a pet door for the shop tomcat.

Patrick


----------



## terry_g

My shop has a cat door too.

Terry


----------



## HSS

> author=PaulT link=topic=526.msg3941#msg3941 date=1296970532
> One thing I have found (and still need to improve) is you can never have too many lights.



Hi, Paul
Ain't it the truth, and the older you get the more light you need. I had, originally, 4- 4tube lights and have added 4- 2tube HO lights over machines. 
I like that cycle lift!
Patrick


----------



## HSS

Hey Jack, with all of those toolboxes, do you ever forget where you put something, or is there an organization to your madness. LOL

Patrick


----------



## HSS

Hey Rick, Where are you in 'Bama?


----------



## HSS

Welcome Kevin, nice bunch of guys here and knowledgeable to boot. 

Patrick


----------



## HSS

I used to stay in Tuscaloosa in April when the race was in Talledaga. Haven't done that in a while. Once made the trip from the track after the race back to the motel in Tuscaloosa in 90 minutes. Had some gal from Mississippi right on my bumper all the way back.
I'm in Pine Bluff.
Have you ever eaten the bar-b-que at the Dreamland Bar-B-Que in Tuscaloosa?

Patrick


----------



## ChuckB

Here is my very cluttered Shop. It gets better, but then its gets worse. This is somewhere towards worse. Too many projects going on..





















As nice as all y'alls shops are, I'll bet you dont have one of these. Would you believe my friend's wife made him throw it out?  Wish I knew the history of it or who carved it. I think it has to do with womens vanity.. It came with the carved mirror, but I stuck the flag in there..






Luckily we have another garage on the house that I keep my bikes in.. My wife considers it hers though and some complaining comes in from time to time.. ???


----------



## ChuckB

> author=Rsturgis link=topic=526.msg3993#msg3993 date=1297041265
> 
> 
> Still with out a lathe, but planning on correcting that with in the next few weeks! ...........Rick



Well don't rush into anything.. make sure it's the lathe you _REALLY_ want, and don't make your decision be blinded by the "good deal", as in "It didn't have the features I wanted, but the price was right.."


----------



## ChuckB

> author=Rsturgis link=topic=526.msg4007#msg4007 date=1297043897
> Chuck, I see the problem, its all cluttered up with those old bikes, let me come over there and haul a few off for you! Heh heh heh. ya lucky SOB......................Rick





Looks like you have a few of your own 


Seems like it would be neat to have a three or four bikes, but..
More bikes=more maintenance=less time/money for other projects..
not to mention worring about batteries and gas tank problems.


----------



## ChuckB

> author=chengdave2003 link=topic=526.msg2410#msg2410 date=1294249115
> Here's my mess (actually it gets a LOT messier, like now....)....



Nice Dave.. You got some good stuff!! You made me think you didn't have too much in your shop.. ;D


----------



## nicky

Hi
I am a retired auto mechanic so my shop shows that. A couple of years ago I sold my shop/store in town and built a new 40' x 48' shop beside the house with in-floor heat and super insulated. It is divided into 4 main areas and has 2 large doors. On the right side I built a spray/sand blasting booth 14' x 24' and the area in front has a new hoist installed. There is where I play with my old cars etc.
From the side of the spray booth across the back of the building and 12' wide is my machine shop with a set of stairs running up the left side to reach the storage area above these two rooms. The rest of the area is basically storage where I have a couple of tractors parked and a 36 Studebaker waiting it's turn as well as a fork lift. I make up a product called Evapo-Rust and need to be able to handle drums of product hence the need for a fork lift. Actually I am only semi retired I guess.
My machinery consists of an old 18" Barnes lathe that I restored many years ago. I also have a 9A South Bend with taper at. A small Hormier mill/drill for which I recently built a fine feed attachment. An Atlas wood band saw to which I added a worm drive gear box so I could use it for cutting metal. It is chain driven from the gear box below. I also had to make new blade guides as the old ones were broken and the table tilt trunnion were also rotten. So bolted a chunk of flat bar to the frame and mounted the table solid. Several drill presses, one large and one small one. A long time I built a small 42" x1 belt grinder for a set of casting and find it very handy. About a month ago I built a 20 ton press. I have a 42 " sheet metal brake and a bead roller for which I made a set of dies to form the ribs in the new floor for my 56 Studebaker. I have built several accessories for both my lathes. For my horizontal cutting I use a 16" power hacksaw. I also built a rotisserie to help with the restoration of my 2 Studebakers. I have a new Hobart mig welder as well as my ancient Lincoln stick welder and a B&amp;D valve grinder as well as all my automotive tools I have used for over 50 years. I guess that is the most of it.


----------



## AR1911

OK, I'll play.
25x40, but it's 30 miles from home


----------



## RandyM

Well, I am a little short on machine tools, but I do have a play area. Here is my vacation spot.


----------



## Steevo

Here is my new shop.
It is 24x40 with 11'6" ceiling, has a large and a small roll-up door and a full bathroom.
I hope to get the final inspection the week after Memorial day this year, and to have the driveway done that week as well. I need that driveway to get my electric forklift out to the shop from the garage at the house.


----------



## badboydas

Here`s my toolroom I reckon its the smallest but I get by?


----------



## Steevo

> author=B34VD link=topic=526.msg14667#msg14667 date=1305926604
> Nice shop Steevo. Post some pics when you get it all laid out.



I got my final inspection signed off, my driveway in, and moved my mill into the shop last week.


----------



## Alphonse

Hi Hobby Machinists...here is a link to my YouTube vid I made of my shop and me about a year ago. Sorry no photos: 
[video=youtube;eV4-RZOPKBw] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV4-RZOPKBw [/video]

I will not sign any autographs until after the video...ha ha!


----------



## HMF

*Working on Itty Bitty Basement Shop*

Because there is so little room, I have to build in all the shelves into the framing, using 2x6's instead of 2x4's to give more depth. I use the old treads to the old basement stairway (replaced) for reinforcing the shelves. Made the shelves large enough to put two Kennedy's in.


----------



## HMF

The table that the 2 drill presses are on was built from a Rockler steel kit with a top of glued-up 2x4s, and I am going to extend it a foot to be able to operate both presses more easily. 

The empty area in the foreground will have the Van Norman #12 mill when I get it down there in parts. 

Have to be super organized to get that much in a tiny space.

Nelson


----------



## HMF

C'mon guys, let's see some shops! If I can show my pathetic little space, you guys can certainly show your nice shops!

 :Azn:

Nelson


----------



## joegamma1

One car garage, micro mill/drill, 7x10 and bench grinder on the bench(just added a buffer too), drill press and bandsaw within reach and of course motorcycles and collectible bicycle storage as well.
For some reason the far right of the picture isn't showing up, but there is an 03 Gsxr1000 hidden over there next to the St1100. Maybe I'll snap another pic when I get home today.


----------



## 4GSR




----------



## 4GSR

Well I don't know about roomy :-[ But it's nice right now since I cleaned up two weekends ago.

I'll add some more pictures tonight. I got to get some work out today.

Ken


----------



## bob vaughan

Here's a few shots of my mess


----------



## churchjw

*OK lets try some pictures*

Had a chance this weekend to take some shop pictures so here we go.

Could not figure out how to post pictures with text, must have been something with the old site.  So here is a list for the pictures. 

1. General lathe picture.
2.  Saddle of the lathe.  I did mod the cross slide by changing out the metric screw for a larger 5/8-10 ACME screw.  I had the room for the larger screw and the standard size made the hand wheel measurements correct.  The metric was always off just a bit.  Also added 4 inches of travel toward center and 2 inches out.
3. Shelf with my common tool holders on it.
4. Tail stock with depth gauge for drilling.  
5. Head stock with tool tray.  A yard sale find.  A stainless serving tray.  Keeps my tools and small parts from rolling off. 
6. Side tool tray mounted on a heavy monitor arm.  Lets me put tools where I need them.
7. Lower tray for tools I want to keep at hand but don't need often.  It is made from a keyboard slide out tray.
8. Tools in lower tray.  Extra points for live center, inside jaws for 3 jaw chuck, extra tapper sleeves, mounted dial indicators, ball baring tool, scissor knurling tool, threading tool, and large boring bar.

Jeff


----------



## churchjw

*Second picture set*

Ok here is my mill.

1. Overview shot.

2. Air powered draw bar.  I didn't order the plans for these just watched the videos of them on Youtube and figured it out.  Was an easy project for about $100.00. I know I took the belt shield off the top, it was the only way to get the drawbar on there.  I am the only one using the machine so if I stick my hand in it its my own dumb fault.  
3. Another shot of the drawbar.
4. Quill feed gauge.  Also changed out the quill stop.  I made a new one that gave the mill another inch of quill feed and looked better.  This one is out of stainless.
5. Added a Bridgeport style quill handle.  I love this mod.
6. Added power feed.  This is a scrap metal yard find. Had to replace a few parts but total cost was about $25.00.
7. Drawer of collets.  R8, C5, ER25, and end mill holders.
8. Hold downs, parallels, Vblocks, 1-2-3 blocks etc...
9. Assorted end mills.

Jeff

Thanks DaveH for the encouragement. I am trying to get in the habit of posting but its not easy.


----------



## churchjw

*Ok last set of pictures.*

Here are some general shots of the shop.

1. Cabinet with some sheet metal tools.
2. Same cabinet files and chisels. I hate putting files in a drawer.
3. Outside of cabinet with tap chart.
4. Buffer and drill press.
5. Compressor and blast cabinet.  This is a cheap plastic cabinet from harbor freight that I have modified. 
6. Electronics bench.  I don't do enough work here 
7. Layout tool storage.
8. Stock storage.
9. Shot of storage room with the cabinets closed.

Jeff


----------



## churchjw

*Missed a few mill pictures*

Here are a few pictures I missed.

1. Magnetic plexi glass chip shields.  The magnets are a pain if working with steel but I mostly work with stainless and Al. I have a dozen or so of these in different sizes.
2. Tool tray for the table.  The bottom has 6 rare earth magnets.  Holds the tray to the table and cutters on the tray.
3. Cool tool holder.  Lets me position to coolant spray.
4. I am vertically challenged (short LOL) so I use a step stool often. I redid the base on the mill to add leveling feet and bolt downs as well as add weight.  While I was doing that I added a 6" riser to the mill head.  The combination of the two made the mill a little to tall.  Oh well so much for careful planing. 

Jeff


----------



## ScrapMetal

Jeff,

Welcome to the forum.  Looks like you've got a great set of toys there.   It's not a toy but I was really taken with the whiteboard on the wall behind the lathe.  That is a great idea.

Thanks for sharing,

-Ron


----------



## churchjw

ScrapMetal said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.  Looks like you've got a great set of toys there.   It's not a toy but I was really taken with the whiteboard on the wall behind the lathe.  That is a great idea.
> 
> Thanks for sharing,
> 
> -Ron



Thanks ScrapMetal
It comes in very handy.  The only down side is once in a while I get a light cutting fluid spray on it.  I'm not sure about your state but NC has a state auction site that schools sell off stuff on.  That board was a brand new steel board with ceramic coating that I got for $5.00 from the NC site.  Nice thing about that is that magnets stick to it so all of the markers etc... have little magnets hot glued to them and cutting fluid just wipes off.  


Jeff


----------



## pdentrem

*My shop is so clean ,you could eat off the floor*

This is the beginning of the new shop.  Been raining ever since the pour.


----------



## bonneblktrk

Bought the old lathe and mill this summer.  Setup a little machining area.  Seems to work okay, been learning the machines.


----------



## Uncle Buck

My little two car garage is a serious mess, but I am going to post up pics of my machines anyway. This is my stuff.

MY LITTLE HORIZONTAL/VERTICLE ATLAS MILLING MACHINE




TWO OF MY THREE METAL SHAPERS, THE GREY IS AN ATLAS 7B, THE BLACK ONE IS AN 8"SHAPE RITE
BOTH SHAPERS ARE TOTALLY COMPLETE WITH ALL GUARDS AND FACTORY VISES.






MY CRAFTSMAN/ATLAS 12" SWING METAL LATHE. I HAVE MOST EVERYTHING BUT A TAPER ATTACHMENT FOR THIS MACHINE.












1957 VARIABLE SPEED DRILL PRESS AND 14" BAND SAW, ALSO CIRCA 1957





I might just as well face it, I don't need this old Atlas drill press, and I believe the old Craftsman to be a far better machine, but I just cannot bring myself to part with it so it sets in the corner waiting for it's restoration.




I love this ol 7" Craftsman grinder




Old Craftsman power hacksaw, it works great.










Craftsman horizontal bandsaw


Old Western Auto bench drill press. Actually not half bad, in fact, a lot better than it looks!


Dake arbor press.


My air compressor


My old Gerstner top and Kennedy roller.




I don't know why, but some of them failed to show. Oh well......


----------



## Uncle Buck

EdK said:


> Wow Uncle Buck! You sure do have a very nice collection of tools there. :thumbzup::thumbzup::thumbzup:
> 
> Ed



Thank you Ed. The tools are nice, the small 2 car shop and too much clutter is not so nice. I hate getting rid of machines or tools though so I keep trying to clean the mess up and keep hoping for a move to a place with a bigger shop one of these days.


----------



## Uncle Buck

DaveH said:


> Buck,
> 
> Thanks very much for showing them, seems you are quite well stocked.
> 
> A really nice collection of tools and machines.
> 
> DaveH



Thank you, yes I am heavily stocked with mechanics tools, some carpentry and woodworking machines are buried in there and some decent precision measuring and layout tools as well. I am just way short on shop space.


----------



## Kennyd

Here goes...

First the "woodshop" side of the basement.


----------



## Kennyd

And now the "metalshop" side.  Please also check out the stuff in the Picasa albums linked in my signature, I have some cool stuff there as well like my 24'x36' pole barn and some tractor stuff.


----------



## Uncle Buck

Kennyd, very nice setup you have there. I would kill for that kind of space!


----------



## Tony Wells

Ah, you neat people make me sick.........with envy. I wish I had the space and time to build up to that. Maybe when I retire and quit trying to make money doing this.


----------



## Kennyd

Uncle Buck said:


> Kennyd, very nice setup you have there. I would kill for that kind of space!





Tony Wells said:


> Ah, you neat people make me sick.........with envy. I wish I had the space and time to build up to that. Maybe when I retire and quit trying to make money doing this.


Thanks guys...

Tony, please understand this area of the shop is VERY new since I got the Bridgy home.  I have not had much time to junk it up yet! I can assure you in 6 months it will not look like that!


----------



## Tony Wells

Oh, I understand, Kenny. In 1997, I was privileged to set up a 24,000 sq foot brand new shop, designed for us. Was really fun, and very clean. But alas, money had to be made to pay for it, so it didn't stay clean for long.

We had 14 CNC lathes and 8 CNC machining centers, plus all the manuals and toolroom. It was great. I may have a pic or two around here someplace.


----------



## Old Iron

Kennyd I like to know where you found those yellow storage bins?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Kennyd

Old Iron said:


> Kennyd I like to know where you found those yellow storage bins?
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


Paul, they are from Horibble Fright, they often used to be on sale for $30 each but it looks like the price has gone up: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/parts-rack-with-removable-bins-95496.html


----------



## Old Iron

Thanks kenny.

Paul


----------



## bedwards

I had my machines in a 30x60 metal storage building that was impossible to heat and cool so I built a 12x20 shop inside around the machines. I just covered them during the process.


----------



## bedwards

these are made from about the same POV to get an idea how it was done


----------



## bedwards

sorry for the multiple posts, but I can't figure out how to get the pics in order


----------



## bedwards

it was a job working around the machines instead of just moving them. It gives me a good place to go to get away!


----------



## bedwards

I didn't want to re-level everything. Its a light weight, but that Sheldon horizontal still weighs about 1300 lbs. That back wall was real pain to frame, wire, insulate and panel behind that lathe. Now it hardly needs heating or cooling to make tolerable.


be


----------



## pdentrem

I started an album called New Shop under construction. I used insulated structural panels and framed the roof. I should used the roof panels as well. I would only need a light bulb to heat it! Still waiting for the bay door and siding to finish the exterior. The walls were up in less than 2 hrs and the complete box done by noon with roof done before 4pm.
It will used to house the lathe, motorcycle etc and snowblower in the winter, which is now.


----------



## Video_man

Now that I've hit 20 posts, let's see if the system will let me post my shop: just ordinary two-car garage.  Of course, nobody here would waste a perfectly good
garage by parking a car in it....usual stuff, Grizzly 1031 lathe, 1018 mill, surface grinder, Miller 180sd tig welder, 7 inch bandsaw, etc.  :tiphat:


----------



## grayone

....usual stuff, Grizzly 1031 lathe, 1018 mill, surface grinder, Miller 180sd tig welder, 7 inch bandsaw:tonguetied:

You guys must have some monster electricity bills with all of that kit


----------



## Video_man

grayone said:


> ....usual stuff, Grizzly 1031 lathe, 1018 mill, surface grinder, Miller 180sd tig welder, 7 inch bandsaw:tonguetied:
> 
> You guys must have some monster electricity bills with all of that kit



Actually not, it's a hobby shop so it's not in use all day every day...if I forget and leave the lights on (I like a well-lit work area) I feel guilty, but nothing there draws a dreadful amount.  And rates are fairly reasonable here.


----------



## Tom Griffin

Kennyd said:


> And now the "metalshop" side.  Please also check out the stuff in the Picasa albums linked in my signature, I have some cool stuff there as well like my 24'x36' pole barn and some tractor stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29994
> View attachment 29997
> View attachment 29996
> View attachment 29992
> View attachment 29995
> View attachment 29993



Nicely organized shop Kenny. That Clausing 4900 really brings back memories. The vocational program I attended in high school had them as well as the high school that I taught at. I literally know them inside and out.

Tom


----------



## Plumber

some of the tools in my shop


----------



## Plumber

Some pictures of my Logan Lathe it's a 2547VH in it's original paint the chip shield is a piece of sheet copper I had laying around


----------



## railbob

Beings I need some posts I thought I would throw on a few pics of my clutter.



Grizzly12x36



Jet 9x20



Grizzly G1003 Yes that is a D-2 in the background nose in the air. Sat out in an orchard

under a sprinkler and filled everthing full of water. Price was right and I cant resist one more project.   Bob


----------



## gary.h

*Re: pics of my shop*

i like your logan tom very cool!


----------



## Rbeckett

*Re: pics of my shop*

Tom,
What kind of device is the 7th picture in the first reply?  Is it a ball turner attatchment?  Looks like it has some adjustments on the ball likns in the front so it could be a taper attatcment too?  I am curious what it is.  Thanks for the great pics, even though you shaming me with your uber clean shop.
Bob


----------



## bcall2043

*Re: Possible meaning of "tip"*



TOM REED said:


> ??? tip or pit? pit I understand tip I don't.  tom



The attached link may give a clue to what "tip" means where kvr3000 lives.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tip At least it sounds like my shop looks.

Benny


----------



## Tom Griffin

My shop is in a heated out building so it's a great escape when the weather turns cold. It has a lot of capability but unfortunately the 23x24 foot building is not near large enough for all the stuff that's crammed into it. It looks roomy at the moment, but normally there is a Chevelle stored in the bay. I have plans to add another bay off the back with room for the car and also to store all of the materials, that would free up a lot of space up front.

The two basic machines are a DoAll vertical mill and a Hardinge HLV-H lathe. There is also a 6x48 belt sander, a 14" band saw, a sheet metal brake and notcher, air compressor, pedestal grinder, hydraulic press, MIG, TIG and oxy-aceytylene welders. I've been keeping an eye open for a 6x12 surface grinder, but no luck yet.
































I'm a big fan of old Lufkin tools. This is a set of NOS micrometers I managed to collect over the years and the tool box to the right is full of NOS lufkin tools. I've been trying to find one of the Lukin oak tool chests, but haven't had much success. They occasionally show up on eBay but go for big bucks.


----------



## tommied

Well I'm getting further along on my 26x26 ft shop. Here are a few pictures. With the Rockford I have 4 chucks but generally use the 4 jaw scroll. They are too heavy to change till I build my crain.   tommie


----------



## bedwards

Nice machines! I really want a shaper like that!


BE


----------



## tommied

The shaper was one of those its close by and I have 600 in pocket so why not. After I get time to look it over I notice the clapper is welded down, the fast traverse lever is hanging, front support has been welded. Ok so when I get time it will need a little work! I have ordered a rollup door where the plywood is unpainted, just haven't recieved it yet. Still have welders, Plasma torch , bench grinders, belt sanders, lots of stuff and space in shop is limited. I thinking about the other side of building maybe putting up tin and put welding stuff there. Build another storage shed and put mowers and things I can't seem to part with there. It only takes money which I seem to have run out of, but its been a great holiday round here.
Must have drank too much cause never have this much to say.

tommie


Thanks for the comments.


----------



## bobbyjim

Well here is my shop. The lathe is a '37 Craftsman 12" and I am still looking for a mill. 

I also have another 2 story garage,  I have my generator, pressure washer, engine stand, lawn tractor, boat and other odds and ends on the ground floor. Up stairs I use to repair and rebuild air rifles and for more storage.


----------



## tommied

bobbyjim  Looks good but a little to well organized. You need to come by and show me how to do it. Hope you post some airgun rebuilds as I think I might like to do some. Luck on the mill. tommie


----------



## ksor

I'm new to thie forum, but here is my machinery !

You can let Google do the translation for you.

http://kelds.weebly.com/mine-maskiner.html

You are welcome to look around and maybe give a comment on my blog !

Best regards
KSor, Denmark


----------



## Tom Griffin

Denmark huh? This forum is certainly far reaching!

Good looking shop, is it just for hobby purposes or do you make it earn it's keep? I occasionally put mine to work paying the bills.

Love your avatar. Mr Neuman is looking very studious.

Tom


----------



## ksor

> TLGriff

Oh, it's only for hobby projects but if someone wants something made he'll have to pay for materials - if he insists on donating - I'll let him ! 

I'm not THAT crazy :nuts: even though it's close !

Alfred E. Neumann has just grown up and lost his hair as we all do - don't you ?


----------



## jgedde

I finally got around to taking some pics of the shop.  The shop is divided into three sections: woodworking, metalworking and reloading.  Since we're not here for woodworking or reloading, here are pics of parts of the metal working area.  Some small power equipment like grinders, sanders, etc are not shown.

John

Metalworking Area



Lathe:






Mill:



H/V Bandsaw



Drill Press/Dust Collection



Toolbox/cart




Scrap/Stock Bins


----------



## Bobby Bailey

Here are some pics of our shop. It's 24x26 with 4 rooms.
Bobby


----------



## churchjw

Nice gun rack and reloading bench.  

Jeff


----------



## tommied

Well I did get my rollup door installed. Getting real close to easter which is when I host the family for bar-ba-que and egg hunting. Have a lot of cleanup to do. I'll post a few pics.
tommie


----------



## Campy

Love the old XL175.  Used to have one and it was a fun ride.  Campy


----------



## tommied

I also have an old ct 70 like we rode when I was a big kid. After raising 3 daughters my wife gave us a son whom is 13 years old now. Thought I'd help him rebuild some oldies and see where it goes from there. He is working on the go-carts, getting ready for Easter.  tommie


----------



## Mid Day Machining

Uncle Buck said:


> My little two car garage is a serious mess, but I am going to post up pics of my machines anyway. This is my stuff.
> 
> MY LITTLE HORIZONTAL/VERTICLE ATLAS MILLING MACHINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWO OF MY THREE METAL SHAPERS, THE GREY IS AN ATLAS 7B, THE BLACK ONE IS AN 8"SHAPE RITE
> BOTH SHAPERS ARE TOTALLY COMPLETE WITH ALL GUARDS AND FACTORY VISES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY CRAFTSMAN/ATLAS 12" SWING METAL LATHE. I HAVE MOST EVERYTHING BUT A TAPER ATTACHMENT FOR THIS MACHINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1957 VARIABLE SPEED DRILL PRESS AND 14" BAND SAW, ALSO CIRCA 1957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just as well face it, I don't need this old Atlas drill press, and I believe the old Craftsman to be a far better machine, but I just cannot bring myself to part with it so it sets in the corner waiting for it's restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this ol 7" Craftsman grinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Craftsman power hacksaw, it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craftsman horizontal bandsaw
> 
> 
> Old Western Auto bench drill press. Actually not half bad, in fact, a lot better than it looks!
> 
> 
> Dake arbor press.
> 
> 
> My air compressor
> 
> 
> My old Gerstner top and Kennedy roller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but some of them failed to show. Oh well......



I have a Craftsman bandsaw like yours. My dad bought it in 1959 from a fellow that told him the motor was burned up. When my dad got the saw home, he checked it out and found the red reset button on the motor and it's worked fone ever since. A few months ago I had to replace the tire on the top wheel. I went to Sears and the man behind the parts counter looked up the saw by the part number I gave him. The saw was built in 1952 and at that time, replacement tires were 75 cents. I paid $12.50 last year.


----------



## mranum

My shop is more woodshop than metal working. I realized after posting this that I don't have a lot of pics of the rest of my shop but this is the main work area.  The shop is a 24x24x8 garage.  What you don't see is a small contractor style table saw built into 4'x4' work that also has a built in router table. That sits closer to the center with a Jet 6" jointer along one side it and a Shopsmith 10ER thats used mainly as a D.P. and a sander sits on the other side. A little further behind it is a Belsaw 12" planer with a 6' outfeed table. On the outside wall to the right of the bench is a small Craftsman shaper, 10" Delta ras along with some storage. Along the wall that has the hand tools is my rebuilt Shopsmith 10ER thats primarily used as my wood lathe and last comes the wall mounted lumber rack.


----------



## Abom79

Here are some pictures of my shop and machines. I dont really have many just showing off the shop, so some are with jobs in the machines. 







Here I am welding up a rotorshaft









This is my big lathe. 1942 Monarch with 30.5" swing and 144 centers



Another of the Kearns boring mill


----------



## burnrider

Great shop Aboms & TL. The hobby shops are real sweet. Not many friends have decent equipment or a shop setup nice as this. Good to know some of us aren't total slaves to the computer (unless it's CNC)


----------



## jfcayron

burnrider said:


> Not many friends have decent equipment or a shop setup nice as this. Good to know some of us aren't total slaves to the computer (unless it's CNC)



And to your point, here is what I call my shop.
Eventually the 2-car side will become the shop, as soon as I sell my bike.

Still no lathe or milling machine, hopefully I will have some $$ coming   my way within the next year or so. Besides, there are not that many  nice  ones here compared to you guys farther East.


----------



## Rbeckett

Auggggghhhhhhh!, You guys just gotta rub it in don't ya?  Now I have to really get busy and do something about the hole I call my shop.  You sure know how to hit a guy when he's down....  Oh well maybe all these really great looking and clean shops will get me off my wheelchair and get my butt busy.  I am too embarased to send a pic now, But when I get it cleaned and organized I'll put up some pics.  Darn, and my day was going so good before I saw all those nice clean procuctive shops.  Ouch....
Bob


----------



## Rockytime

jfcayron said:


> <SNIP> Eventually the 2-car side will become the shop, as soon as I sell my bike. <SNIP>
> 
> I hope you get your lathe and mill. Sell your bike? NO WAY! Too nice.
> Les


----------



## Mid Day Machining

Steevo said:


> Here is my new shop.
> It is 24x40 with 11'6" ceiling, has a large and a small roll-up door and a full bathroom.
> I hope to get the final inspection the week after Memorial day this year, and to have the driveway done that week as well. I need that driveway to get my electric forklift out to the shop from the garage at the house.



I like the size of the shop, but I think I would have put the bathroom in a corner instead of in the middle of where it is. I LOVE all the lights. You can't have too much light in a workshop.


----------



## Charley Davidson

Steve Seebold said:


> I like the size of the shop, but I think I would have put the bathroom in a corner instead of in the middle of where it is.



When you get older you need to position the bathroom to a more central location so your close to it from anywhere in the shop, as for some of us the bathroom is any corner your close to :lmao:


----------



## jfcayron

Rockytime said:


> I hope you get your lathe and mill. Sell your bike? NO WAY! Too nice.



Baby steps! The mill is here, AND I have moved to the "big" side although the bike is still for sale. 
Out of funds for the moment, the lathe will have to wait.
I'm considering going Gingery as a temporary measure.


----------



## Charley Davidson

Don't remember if I posted these pics or not so I'm doing it here.

This is my 12X30 storage unit shop fairly organized and not badly equipped could use about 7 or 8 more machines.:biggrin:  Eventually the plasma table is going to be stored overhead via a hoist system of some type. Once it's out of the way & I get my 4' brake press & surface grinder in operation  it will be a nice little workshop.


----------



## 09kevin

This is my home shop

Tormach PCNC 770 mill



4th axis for the Tormach


Lathe that my dad restored for me 



Tool holders for mill


My Lincoln SP 135 welder

Mandatory motorcycle picture :biggrin:



Kevin


----------



## MG-42

"One thing I have found (and still need to improve) is you can never have too many lights."

My neighbor clams that when the doors are open and the lights are on you can see it from the space station. With all the lights on they have to kick on the second power plant. I understand about needing lighting.


----------



## MG-42

The truth of the matter is we are all tool junkies. I have the same fix problem.


----------



## jumps4

you have a nice setup kevin and i love the mill
steve


----------



## ksor

Maybe the name "HOBBY-machinist" is a little misleading for some menbers at least :biggrin:

Here is my humble place: http://kelds.weebly.com/mine-maskiner.html

Let Google do the translation for you - it's just a "one-time-setting" you have to do !


----------



## xalky

I love it. I don't know how i missed this thread. It's comforting to know that I'm not the only tool junkie in the world. 

I'm operating out of a 2 car garage that I used to store my lawn equipment and construction business things in. I bought a 12x16 shed for all that stuff and I also have a large walkin basement for all that stuff. My garage is now becoming the workshop i always hoped it would be. I will post pics in a couple of days.


----------



## jumps4

there are hobby machinist making works of art on the kitchen table
it's not the shop
steve


----------



## Campy

I dunno but a red sports car sounds fun.  Or a nice red motorcycle too.


----------



## Steevo

*Recent updates in my shop*

I thought I'd update my posting with new pics of the exterior/interior of my shop.

Got the driveway done:



Built a workbench:







Moved a bunch of my stuff in:













Now I bought this, to replace the mill/drill I already had:





I still have more stuff to move in, and now I need to sell the Mill/Drill and move it out.


----------



## Campy

That is one nice looking shop.  I end up collecting too much stuff to be that clean and organized (read pack rat).  Campy


----------



## rebush

Steevo: That is one impressive shop. Congrats. Like Campy I've collected to much stuff for my shop to ever look that organized. Roger


----------



## rebush

Well here's the pictures of my shop and a couple of small steam engine I've done. My friend who understands computers helped me with this. Hopefully it turn out OK, we'll see. The lathe is a Monarch Model K. The mill is a Millrite on a rolling base, the way guards were courtesy of oldmachinist thanks alot. The little Atlas 10 x 24 was where all this madness started. Roger


----------



## rebush

Campy: If you're out there here's a couple of pictures you'll enjoy


----------



## Campy

I like it and the beemers, it looks like my shop.  Every so often I take the bikes out and am amazed at how much room I have.  The street rod doesn't help with the room problem either.  Thanks for posting them.  Campy


----------



## OldMachinist

I've never been much on keeping a very clean shop as you can see from these pictures of some of my equipment and tooling.


South Bend 16" X 8' bed



Bridgeport 12" x 42" J head




Delta Milwaulkee Toolmaker surface grinder




W.F. Wells 9 X 16 band saw




My first machine bought back in 1982. 




End mill selection




Tooling




More tooling




A little more tooling





More




More




Fasteners


----------



## 12bolts

OldMachinist said:


> I've never been much on keeping a very clean shop as you can see from these pictures of some of my equipment and tooling.
> 
> 
> South Bend 16" X 8' bed
> 
> Bridgeport 12" x 42" J head
> 
> Delta Milwaulkee Toolmaker surface grinder
> 
> W.F. Wells 9 X 16 band saw
> 
> *My first machine bought back in 1982. *



And interestingly enough, your first machine looks to be the newest piece of gear there too )

Cheers Phil


----------



## OldMachinist

You're right it is the newest. Lathe 1945, mill 1973, surface grinder ?, saw ? and the drill press I bought new to drill back pans in machine control boxes I was doing as a side job.


----------



## Armor

Okay.
Main bench.




Miter box and sander.




Mill




Old Craftsman 12 tilt head Band saw.





Table saw




Joiner



Small sand blast cabinet



Wood storage.




12 " Planer



Dust collector




Home made Router Table with a 3.5 Hp router under it.




Lathe




My Old and I mean old Drill press a Chin Ho from Taiwan.

I put all new bearings in it a few years back both top and in the Quill all good should last until I am up on the Mantel.




Reloading bench.




One my air Compressors




Plus 5 routers and a Dovetail Jig from Porter cable a Tile saw and other stuff related to wood working plus a wood lathe.

I don't have much in the Way of metal stuff but working on it.

Shop needs a total cleaning will do when the heat gets to be around high of 70 and not the start of the day.

Jeff


----------



## davidh

))





krv3000 said:


> HI all some pics of my work shop.
> 
> View attachment 29852
> View attachment 29853
> View attachment 29854



wayyy too clean)


----------



## Old Iron

Nice shop and really not all that clear, What I mean is every flat surface attracts stuff. When I need to use either of my mills I have to move the stuff some where else.:rofl:

Paul


----------



## Armor

Most have some real nice shops here , and as I see most are just totally into Metal working.

A good deal.


Jeff


----------



## porter_jamie

the dog


the seemingly obligatory bike!


left to right - tos fnk25 mill, harrison m300 lathe, bridgeport interact 1 mk2 vertical cnc. the ceiling is actually a mezzanine we made which covers half the floor area of the workshop. this is great for storage, but it seems to be full of random 'stuff'


compressor, saw and mig welder/plasma cutter. all on wheels - i find this very handy. i can move things around really easily.



the meddings table was given to us by my brothers father in law. it is an old pillar drill base i think. it is very handy for bolting things to for welding and so on, it has slots in the table like the mill. tig welder under the cover



table on wheels with stainless sheet top. handy table, but like any horizontal surface, it collects too much stuff



trimos vertical heightgauge on granite table. i used to use one of these in a previous life and i looked for one on ebay for years until this one came up for sensible money



bench with proper english made record vice. (later ones are rubbish!) made the frame for the bench out of 2" box 1/8" wall thickness. the vice bolts onto some cross pieces welded onto the frame. the top is a bit of cheapo kitchen surface chipboard from the local diy shop. the idea is when/if it gets a bit manky, we can go and get another bit really cheap and screw it on again.


----------



## Tony Wells

Nice shop, Jaime. Love that you have a Trimos. I used to run one every day at one of my previous employers. That looks like the older style. We had both the old style and I bought a new one too. About half the inspection dept loved the old one best.. Wish I had one. Instead, I have a Tesa-Hite. Want to trade? )

Nothing wrong with a countertop on a bench. Good idea for easy cleanup and cheap replacement when it gets "used up".


----------



## jtrain

My shop. L to r Benchmaster mill, Atlas drill press, toolbox, 6 inch bench grinder, and Craftex 2227 lathe (10 by 18 inch) missing in photo is a Lincoln wire welder.
John


----------



## 12bolts

porter_jamie said:


> ..... the top is a bit of cheapo kitchen surface chipboard from the local diy shop. the idea is when/if it gets a bit manky, we can go and get another bit really cheap and screw it on again.



Do you have a "kitchen orientated" cabinet maker local to you? I have 2 small to medium sized firms, one around 8 employees and the other about 20. They often have off cuts, and "mistakes" of kitchen tops for sale pretty cheap. This is the 32mm MDF. Usually got a laminate finish on it. That stuff is pretty robust and durable. Can be a bit slippery depending on the texture but a quick rub with the belt sander soon fixes that up.

Cheers Phil


----------



## mekanix48

Hi Guys,
Greetings from across the pond; please put me out of my misery, how the heck do you guys manage to have all that land & space for your workshops?  :thinking:  I consider myself lucky to have a single garage that I have managed to convert just recently.I s'pose having 3000 miles from one side of your continent to other helps, here in the good ol' mother country wherever you stand you can reach the coast within a 90 mile radius :whistle: , never mind Ce La Vie !

Have attached my contribution to this thread re workshops; provided I get the jpegs uploaded ok, after all I am a silver surfer :whistle: & having just retired have not started any projects ...yet! :holdphone:  will update as I go along & keep you posted ..if you're interested ?

Cheers 
George


----------



## 09kevin

Very nice mekanix!   

Kevin


----------



## mekanix48

Hi 
Update:
Having done a bit more I thought I would post a couple more pics, I recently redid the worktops to reflect light a lot better & also purchased a bandsaw to complement my tooling..slowly, slowly catchee monkee as the adage goes eh! I have attempted to insulate the garage door against the oncoming winter, must admit at the moment it looks like cr*p as it's loft isulation onto a roller door so have got to allow for the panels bending when door needs opening but it seems effective so far.. :thinking:..am thinking of changing it for Celotex/Kingspan (dunno what you guys call it in the US?) panels with loft insulation in betweeen to allow for the bending.


Cheers
George


----------



## mekanix48

09kevin 
Thanks for the comment, appreciated.
G.


----------



## davidh

very nicely organized.  way too clean and neat.  how could you do any work in there ?  stuff is  too easy for find.  that would be no fun       makde chips, swarf, dust, anything to mess it up a bit.   good idea for hte garage doors.  i stapled styrofoam on mine prior to buying new insulated doors.  what a difference it makes. . .. keep the pix coming.


----------



## mekanix48

Davidh
Thanks for the comment; Yeh I know its too clean, but I havent actually done/started on any thing yet just getting my self set up with machinery & bits 'n  bobs tooling wise. Am in the process of gathering material for projects that I have in mind (& plans for)..Aluminium, Brass, MS, Cast Iron, rod, bar, plate etc. I'll be trawlling the scrappies in the not too distant future as prices here are getting 'stoopid', I actually picked up a defunct printer from the local recycling point last week, just to strip down for parts..bearings, stainless rod, plastic/steel gears, drive belts, anything that will be useful :thinking:.
Cheers
George.


----------



## loggerhogger

Here's Mine. Lots of old iron!!!


----------



## 12bolts

loggerhogger said:


> Here's Mine. Lots of old iron!!!



*Black & White!*
Who takes black & white photos nowadays? Cept of course those "arty" pics I have seen oops, I mean heard about.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Old Iron

loggerhogger

i have the same vertical mill good machines. My horizontal is also a K & T Milwaukee. Looking at the Camel Back I can't figure out who made it?

Paul


----------



## Tamper84

Wow loggerhogger!!  Do you mind telling us what machines you have? And maybe some color pictures???


----------



## loggerhogger

The mill is a Kerney & Treker Milwaukee Model H, The small Shaper is an eight inch Lewis, the drill press in a 21" Canedy Otto, and the big motor in the back round is for my 1910 Greeves Klusman lathe.


----------



## MG-42

I like you shop. Very nice.


----------



## Tamper84

Very nice logger hogger!! Thanks for the info. And nice little hit and miss engine you got there. 
Chris


----------



## robmc

loggerhogger said:


> The mill is a Kerney & Treker Milwaukee Model H, The small Shaper is an eight inch Lewis, the drill press in a 21" Canedy Otto, and the big motor in the back round is for my 1910 Greeves Klusman lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42051
> View attachment 42050


  That is just a great looking shop! Some beautiful old machinery....... a place that you would enjoy working in!


----------



## RandyM

I definitely have gone in a different direction than most of you but I like it.


----------



## jumps4

sheesh
my kitchen isnt that clean.
really really nice
steve


----------



## JT.

i dit not now some one had my dream for real . don't say you got a 1000 yards shooting range  and a dragstrip in the garden  also :thumbsup::thumbsup:
nice nice nice


----------



## RandyM

Dreams can come true. No shooting range or drag strip. But, here are the paint both and office.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

I didn't see any Sinclair stuff. Scrach that, I do now after I went back and saw them hanging fro the ceiling and the one on the wall sticking out like a deer!


----------



## loggerhogger

Thanks for all of the positive comments. I have been off line for the past week due to an on the job back injury. the worst part is that I miss going out and playing with the iron. The hit and miss engine is a 1922 Herculese built Economy, 1.5 Hp, and I am also restoring a 1911 Associated 1 3/4 hp.


----------



## Tamper84

loggerhogger said:


> Thanks for all of the positive comments. I have been off line for the past week due to an on the job back injury. the worst part is that I miss going out and playing with the iron. The hit and miss engine is a 1922 Herculese built Economy, 1.5 Hp, and I am also restoring a 1911 Associated 1 3/4 hp.



Hope you get to feeling better loggerhogger. If you can since your hurt, could you tell us some more about your lathes? I spied one sitting on your bench behind your big lathe. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Brnoczech

This is my Myford lathe.  I purchased it from the original owner who had it for 18 years but who seldom used it because he had larger machines available to him at work.  I made the table and with the multiple layers and steel top I am sure it probably weighs more than the lathe.  I put in a slightly more powerful motor, new spindle bearings, some bushings, and replaced the belt with a segmented one.  As everyone, I wish I had bought a bigger lathe but this one is made in England and well made and precise.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
  This is my Bridgeport.  It was 7 years old when I bought it in 2004.  I had a machine technician replace a couple of bearings and install new vari discs.  I later disassembled the head myself and installed new back gears.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  These are some pictures of the balance of my garage shop.


----------



## 09kevin

Very nice Brnoczech! I like how organized everything is.

Kevin


----------



## lockstocknbarrel

Hi Folks,
I had a major tidy up so I am not so embarrassed to show off my modest 
"Man Cave".

I wish I had the space and the machines that some of you have. 

Tool Envy aside it is amazing what can be achieved in a small 6X4 metre workshop.
The room itself is in the basement, off to one side of the car garage.
Yes that is carpet on the floor, one must have some comfort................

Please be gentle with me........
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## MG-42

Nice, I like you man cave.


----------



## jumps4

I thought i posted my shop in here but i didnt.
I just took these and I use my shop every day so excuse the mess of 10 projects going at the same time.
if my heath does not permit me to do anything i'm still in here. I'm either not home, sleeping or in my shop. I dont watch tv very often.
steve


----------



## 09kevin

Nice shop Steve. I have been really impressed with your CNC conversions!

Kevin


----------



## wolframore

Here's my little shop where I get to play... sorry about the shaky pics... It's from my phone. Need to find a decent camera.


----------



## Pitchfire

Need to burn a bit... still have not finished moving in...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Taken from the entry. Here's one from behind the pile:


----------



## jumps4

it looks like you have a lot of room that will be nice
steve


----------



## loggerhogger

Tamper,
Sorry it took so long to get back to you. In answer to your question about the small lathe that I failed to mention, it is a Sears Atlas 12" X 24".


----------



## Tamper84

loggerhogger said:


> Tamper,
> Sorry it took so long to get back to you. In answer to your question about the small lathe that I failed to mention, it is a Sears Atlas 12" X 24".



Nothing to be sorry about!!! I still love the way you have your shop set up!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KevinL

Not mine........Just in charge or keeping it all going and managed.  This is our first year lab at the community college that I instruct at.  Still have the grinding room and the CNC lab.  Wire & sinker EDM, Rapid Prototype machine, CNC Mill, Lathe, and a new laser on the way.


----------



## porter_jamie

KevinL said:


> Not mine........Just in charge or keeping it all going and managed.  This is our first year lab at the community college that I instruct at.  Still have the grinding room and the CNC lab.  Wire & sinker EDM, Rapid Prototype machine, CNC Mill, Lathe, and a new laser on the way.


those piccies fair make your heart sing. nice work


----------



## JT.

living in belgium  space is very expencive so i only got limited place to make me a little machine shop
i dit not want the machines in the house so i modified my garage 
knock down a wall changed the opening direction from the door to the outside 
everything started with the purchase of a sheldon 10x56 lathe 
i went to look at it and bought it imidiatly and tryed to fit it in my van  with only 1"hight clearence it just fitted.
	

		
			
		

		
	






down go  the wall

instald some lights and power outlets

and installed the lathe


then a got the drill/mill machine and cabinet  for free

for now that is about it it is getting close to freezing  and i am looking for some heating divice now
so i can continue to build my little shop


----------



## pelevesque

Enclosed pictures of my shop, all my life I dream of matal shop, that was not my trade and was not a machinist, was in the life assurance biseness . I retired 22 years ago at 52 and then organize a shop for hobby. Having lot fo fun.I am french from Quebec  Canada.
Have a very nice day
Paul-Ernest


----------



## praxim

What a setup! Does that set a forum record for the combination of neat, clean and comprehensive?

Welcome pelevesque.


----------



## autonoz

Holey Snikeys


----------



## Rockytime

Here are photos of my basement shop. This shop is dedicated to smaller work and is about 90% dedicated to clock repair which is what I do full time since my retirement in 2001. The photos are not the greatest as my shop is small and I cannot move the camera back far enough for most shots even with wide angle. The photos are taken with an old Mavica FD91. I use it because it uses 3.5" floppies which are so convenient. I also have a small machine shop in my garage for another time.
Les


----------



## samthedog

Well after seeing everyone else's shops, I am a little reluctant now. I don't have a great deal of equipment and I'm currently changing the electrics on the lathe, hence why it is on a pallet. I do a pretty even split of woodwork and metal work so I have included pictures of my woodworking machines as well. I have many more in cases but since this is a metal working forum...

I have a trolley set up with all my metal grinding and cutting equipment so it can be rolled outside to avoid abrasive dust in the workshop. I also have tried to have as much on wheels as possible in order to be able to keep things clean and re-organize whenever needed. I have a high lift pallet jack tucked away under the storage cart. This makes moving the machines a snap and enables me to be able to lift up to 1000 kg 1.5 meters high. All my metal working tools required repairs when I bought them. The lathe is the last of the machines needing fixing and then I am pretty much set up. Anyway, enjoy the pictures.

Paul.


----------



## loggerhogger

I like your idea of mounting the air compressor on the wall.


----------



## samthedog

Thanks. I have tried to utilize space as best I can. This is also why I went with a storage cart rather than wall mounting the storage containers. This way I can roll it around to wherever I am doing the work, or away from the mill so that the tubs won't fill up with metal chips. My garage is only 272 square feet so I need to try organize things in a smart way.

Paul.


----------



## Tamper84

Man you all have me drooling over here.  I need to start working on insulating and finishing mine off.

Chris


----------



## irishwoodsman

Very nice shop you got there, i was in the process of cleaning mine up before i had 2 heart attacks then had a house fire a month or two latter, still not back in house yet but taking it a day at a time, but you have a very nice shop) Mac


----------



## davidh

praxim said:


> What a setup! Does that set a forum record for the combination of neat, clean and comprehensive?
> 
> Welcome pelevesque.



your know as a "neatnick".  it looks more like a museum than a workshop.  beautiful.


----------



## Sanctifier

porter_jamie said:


> ... meddings table... is an old pillar drill base i think. it is very handy for bolting things to for welding and so on, it has slots in the table like the mill...


GREAT idea! I definately have to include a "T-slot Table attachment/insert" when I fabricate my welding table.

Thanks!


----------



## upTheHill

here's my evolving shop, I have a HF band saw coming, and I'm looking for a mini mill.

the downstairs (garage part), where the heavy / dirty work is done


and the upstairs where the assembly work is done.


----------



## loggerhogger

Love the wood plank walls.


----------



## upTheHill

loggerhogger said:


> Love the wood plank walls.



our main house is a cedar log house, and they built this as a guest house to look similiar inside


----------



## Sundossa12

Wow, Ive got a ways to go haha


----------



## hoot

My heli shop. Bridgeport and lathe is out in the garage.. pics coming This is a V-22 Osprey model been building from kit.


[video]http://www.getdieselpower.com/heli/RotorMast/Videos/V-22showvid.wmv[/video]


----------



## upTheHill

browsing thru this section again looking for ideas. I really like the white peg board like pelevesque has. I'm going to have to strip the stuff off brown ones, and paint it white, or another light shade. makes it much easier to see whats hanging.


----------



## Jackch

That Osprey is just awesome and so is your shop. I have a barn full of helicopters and model aircraft. Went to machining when I found I could not fly properly anymore. Wonderful hobbies. I build mostly model IC engines. Happy holidays Jack


----------



## GaryK

If anyone is interested in seeing mine built, HERE it is.

It's mainly setup for woodworking, but I have a section off to one side dedicated to Metalworking.

Gary


----------



## Pontiac Freak

Nicely built shop!


----------



## ranch23

Nice shop and video.


----------



## Barryg41

My Little Workshop is just that little, but I have seen smaller with bigger machines .   I only make small unsophisticated items . It does get very hot in here yesterday was 47c.   so no acting seems as though it will be up to 40c again next week so will be hibernating for another week at least.


----------



## Sanctifier

Barryg41 said:


> It does get very hot in here yesterday was 47c.
> so no acting seems as though it will be up to 40c again next week so will be hibernating for another week at least.


Why not install a couple extractor/ventilation fans into the end walls of the container?
These plus some roof insulation (and maybe a couple wall mounted fans) should make life a lot more pleasant.

My $0.02¢


----------



## Barryg41

Thanks for your thoughts.  I already have a extracta on the roof. Have tried a portable A/C but that was not effective.  Have a Water cooler but that is also not effective.  Most effective is to wait until the outside air temp gets down to 30c and then it is OK.  So I will just hide reading the forums until the weather is more favourably .


----------



## Cheeseking

Only photo I had available.  I have bunch of other stuff but these are the std essentials.    
The effort taken to lug everything down and set up in the basement is a decision I am glad I made.  Cool in summer and reasonably warm/dry in winter.  Steady temp/RH is great for preventing rust.   Moving day will require some advance notice however!!:nono:


----------



## wm460

Barryg41 said:


> My Little Workshop is just that little, but I have seen smaller with bigger machines .   I only make small unsophisticated items . It does get very hot in here yesterday was 47c.   so no acting seems as though it will be up to 40c again next week so will be hibernating for another week at least.



Can you put a window in your shed so that  get you any breeze blowing through.

Cant remember when my shed was below 40+ °c


----------



## Trialnterror

platypus20 said:


> here is my shop


Wish I had the money for such a awesome mill


----------



## Trialnterror

Starting out!


----------



## Trialnterror

Cheeseking said:


> Only photo I had available.  I have bunch of other stuff but these are the std essentials.
> The effort taken to lug everything down and set up in the basement is a decision I am glad I made.  Cool in summer and reasonably warm/dry in winter.  Steady temp/RH is great for preventing rust.   Moving day will require some advance notice however!!:nono:


Nice shop


----------



## lockstocknbarrel

Trial if that is starting out you are right on track, those machines are a great start.
Kindest regards
Beagles


----------



## Motopreserve

> Moving day will require some advance notice however!!:nono:



My back is hurting just THINKING about moving day....


----------



## Kakagi1

Here is my shop,  I have built it from scratch.  It has 14 inch limestone walls covering a 6 inch insulated stud wall.  It has been a work in progress for 15 years, but should finally have the stonework complete this summer.
I modeled it after an english barn.  The doors and windows have been built from salvage lumber and glass in my woodshop. I have a pretty nice wood shop and metal shop inside.


----------



## Uncle Buck

Boy I guess you do have a nice shop! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Motopreserve

OK, now my back is REALLY hurting when thinking about moving day.  Although, I guess when you have a shop like that, you don't ever move....EVER!


----------



## Corm

Very nice shop! 

I start drooling every time I see one of those Monarch lathes! They sure are beautiful!

Corm


----------



## Trialnterror

Kakagi1 said:


> Here is my shop,  I have built it from scratch.  It has 14 inch limestone walls covering a 6 inch insulated stud wall.  It has been a work in progress for 15 years, but should finally have the stonework complete this summer.
> I modeled it after an english barn.  The doors and windows have been built from salvage lumber and glass in my woodshop. I have a pretty nice wood shop and metal shop inside.


Is that a paint booth in your shop? Wow can we be friends!


----------



## Kakagi1

Yes, it is an Old Devilbiss metal spray booth.. it is 7x10 with double front doors and a side door.  I salvaged it from an industrial building for $1000 many years ago.  It takes quite a bit of shop space but I use it almost every week.


----------



## j1w2t3

now if i could find some time to get back in my shop


----------



## cvz6977

This is my little slice. The wife can still park the audi but the john deere needs a shed soon
.


----------



## jmarkwolf

Kakagi1 said:


> Here is my shop,  I have built it from scratch.  It has 14 inch limestone walls covering a 6 inch insulated stud wall.  It has been a work in progress for 15 years, but should finally have the stonework complete this summer.
> I modeled it after an english barn.  The doors and windows have been built from salvage lumber and glass in my woodshop. I have a pretty nice wood shop and metal shop inside.



Classy, very classy! 

Inside and out!


----------



## Michaeljp86

Wow, all you guys with your fancy shops. Im about to clutter up this thread. :rofl:

My grandpa built this building in 1960. It was in bad shape. The posts were pilings pulled from the river where Sears was 100 years ago. My grandpa said everyone sold used lumber back then. They even sold used nails. This building was built with old barn timbers and used nails. The doors were only 7'3" high. Me and my dad have been working on it for a while. For over 10 years my dad was working on tearing it down and he was going to put up a new 40x60. Hes to cheap to buy a lawn mower so I knew this was never going to happen. Something needed to be done with this building before it caved in so I convinced him we could fix it. We jacked the building up another 3ft so we could actuality pull something inside. We also added on 10x36 along the back. This is where I used to tinker when I was a kid and still do. My 3 uncles and mom also grew up here. There is only 3 outlets in the whole building now. They were every 6ft but my electrician dad said hes going to put in a 100 amp panel and run conduit. Thats been 3 years now. :whistle:We cant put up any shelves because that will get in the way of the electrical. I did put up the 8ft florescent lights. I got tired of having one working light. My dads to cheap to buy any tools or welders so most of the stuff is mine. 








Thes guys showed up 2 weeks ago looking for a place to stay.



My dads JD 5500N and my JD 2010 that Im working on





Millermatic 200, I bought it for $100, the inside caught on fire. It took about a month for get it working again



This is a Hobart Mig, tig and stick welder. I built the tig torch cooler. I scooped it up for $500. It was the only single phase one Ive ever seen




The Hendy



Bandsaw blade welder, I scooped it up for $35

Expensive piece of junk


----------



## Abom79

I havnt posted much in a while, but for the past 6-7 months Ive been slowly downsizing the family shop, and moving alot of it to my personal garage and shop at home. It looks as though my day job I took three years ago is going to keep me steady from here on out, so the plan was decided to scale down, move as much as I can to my shop, and my dad retired. He is wanting to sell the property and move since I took the job with another company, so the shop had to go. I have a 20x50 shop at home so I cleaned it out, and started building my own machine shop. The bigger machines I sold to my employer where I still use them daily, we sold a couple of the old horizontal mills, and also the Do-All bandsaw. Everything else I kept. 
Its been quite a challenge cleaning out a 40 year old machine shop. We aquired soo many things over the years. Our shop was well tooled and I plan on keeping as much as I can. But I only have soo much room and Im already filled up to the doors. Ive been constantly organizing tghe best I can, and getting things ready to roll again. 
Ive got 3-phase power to the shop, Im just waiting now to have the new panel installed and connected, as well as having the machines wired up. 
Last summer I had another 12x50 slab pored next to the shop and Im getting ready to build a cover over it. That will give me more room for stuff, and a little more work area. 
So the machines I kept are:
Victor 16x60
Monach 18"CY
Do-All vertical mill
Cinncinatti Bickford drill press
Sheldon 12" shaper
12" Queen City pedistal grinder
Trinco Blast Cabinet
Ingersall-rand T-60 air compressor
Dake 50 ton press
Miller Goldstar stick/tig welder
Millermatic 251 mig welder
oxy-fuel welding and cutting rig
And LOTS of tooling


So heres some pictures of the move and setting up the new home-shop. 

This is after I got it cleaned out and ready to make into a machine shop. I had about 12 years worth of car parts collected in there. All gone now. 




Getting the first two machines moved in. 







Next was the Monarch










After the Monach I got the Victor, welding table, welding machines, air compressor, and blast cabinet allin one weekend. My buddy who owns a welding shop down the road brought his forklift to help me with those. My house and shop is only 3 doors down from where the current shop is. 







In this pic I didnt have all the machines positioned yet, but just cramming everything in there. 










I still dont quite have everything set-up, but this is the most current pics of the shop. Im going to have to remove a section of my wooden workbench to make room for my welder and rotory bin against the wall. 







Some of my organization since moving things down.


----------



## Trialnterror

I always wanted one of these rotary bins since I used to see them in hardware stores when I was a kid! Haven't seen them since till you posted this pic!


----------



## ddushane

It's funny thinking about it, but I love my shop, I've got a long way to go but I do love it, I pretty much shut down on the knife making for the past 3-4 yrs trying to get my new shop in order. I was building knives in a 20'x20' shop, but then I started getting into engraving as well so all that equipment had to go in there, My wife was a little narrow minded about putting it in her house. Then I came across a deal I couldn't pass up and bought a guys shop out that he had been gearing up to build knives himself but health difficulties, & a fire in some of his buildings shut him down. His insurance paid off but they didn't mess with taking anything, some stuff was burned to the ground but there was a lot of stuff that was re-buildable, and then there were items that were not affected by the fire at all. The was a small smithy, 25# & 50# Little Giant trip hammers, 5 forges, 6"x18" Victor surfacing machine, treddle hammer, several Wilton vises, Dayton milling machine vises, variable speed motors, bunch of forging tongs. Stuff that was burned but re-buildable was a 7"x12" horizontal/vertical band saw, some Baldor belt grinders, 14" & 24" Paragon heat treating ovens, and tons of smaller stuff, hand tools, materials, a couple a hundred pounds of brass, nickle shim stock, german nickel, all kinds of stuff. Got a heck of deal so I couldn't pass it up but didn't have a place to put it. I've been storing it at my nephew's house, getting a piece here & there & rebuilding it. I've still got a long way to go. I've been wanting a building that shares a small block with my home, it's a 32'x90' building with an upstairs loft & upstairs apartment that needs to be restored as well. Like stated earlier, I love my shop but looking through all of yalls, I'm getting envious and seeing stuff I want to add, and storage & organizing ideas you guys have utilized are really cool. It's great to see everyone's shops & see all your doing. Great Stuff!!!!! Thanks for sharing! I'll try to post some pictures of mine when I can.


----------



## ddushane

Took some pictures of my shop today while taking pictures of my new toy, the Old Logan lathe, you guys help me in identifying it if you can, I have no idea at this point, The # on the bed is 79806, has a hand break on it if that helps,  anyway here are some pictures of my knifemaking room, and my engraving room, I didn't take pictures of the rest of it, pretty messy, there's a couple of welders, a couple of chop saws, and a buffer that aren't shown and a lot of space with a bunch of junk that needs to be hauled off that aren't shown either, anyway here's the pictures, Oh, That's not me grinding, that's another knife making friend, Paul Lusk of Lubbock, TX. 











































































































I don't have any of my Little Giant trip hammers, forges, or any other forging equipment here at my shop yet, still haven't cleaned out a spot for that yet, so it's still in storage. Hope yall enjoyed the tour of my shop. If yall are ever in West Texas give me a holler & come visit.


----------



## Michaeljp86

ddushane, you have a expensive setup to make knives, do you do this for a living?


----------



## stevecmo

Dwayne,

Nice looking shop with lots of nice equipment.

That's an interesting looking Logan lathe.  I'm going to guess it's a model 1940 - 11" swing x 24" between centers, v-belt drive.  There is usually a model number stamped on the brass plate on the QC gear box.  I can't tell from the pictures if the plate is there or not.  It has a lever tail stock that apparently has been modified to use a handwheel as well.  I don't believe that's original.

Something else that caught my eye is the gear train on the left end.  In one picture it looks like there is a v-belt and pulleys??  Never seen that before.  You might want to join the Logan yahoo list that is run by Scott Logan.  If you post pictures there he can probably help ID your lathe.

Steve


----------



## ddushane

Michael,  Thanks, No I don't do it for a living yet, I'm a 911 dispatcher working on retirement, I'm 48 and have 6 years before retirement from the Sheriff's office. Hoping to have my shop completely done by then but it's a slow, I've a lot to do to get ready for making my own Damascus, and I've got Lapidary equipment too that I haven't got set up for or a place cleaned out for it. But God is good, Lord willing it will happen. Hoping my grand children will be interested in doing some of it. 

Steve, Thanks for advice I'll try to get onto the yahoo thing for Logan's, I blew it off with an air hose, the started cleaning it with kerosene, It's cleaning up pretty good, the ways are scuffed up a little but I think it's going to be ok. I was blessed with a big shop, my old one was 20'x20' and was getting really crowded. This new one built in 1959 is my back fence. The Plumber that built the shop in 59, built the house in 64, we bought the house 23 yrs ago and wanted the building but the owner wouldn't sell it, finally 3-4 yrs ago he let us buy it. It's 32'x90'. My knife room is 16'x35' & my engraving room is 15'x32' and I've got plenty of room elsewhere in the shop for the Damascus making & the Lapidary work. There's also an upstairs apartment that needs renovating and an upstairs loft that is above my engraving room that is the same size as the engraving room. My House and the Building are the only things on the block, it's a small block. The building has three ramps and drive through doors and I put a walk through door going into it from my back yard. It really is a sweet set up. God is Good. Anyway, I've yanked on your ear long enough, thanks for the kind comments and advice on finding out more details about the Logan.  
'


----------



## Tamper84

Nice shop Dwayne. How do you like the tin on the ceilings and walls?

thanks,
chris


----------



## ddushane

I really like it alot.


----------



## burnrider

Great pics
Thanks


----------



## Motopreserve

ddushane said:


> I really like it alot.



Man, the sound must rattle around in there quite a bit!


----------



## Michaeljp86

ddushane said:


> Michael,  Thanks, No I don't do it for a living yet, I'm a 911 dispatcher working on retirement, I'm 48 and have 6 years before retirement from the Sheriff's office. Hoping to have my shop completely done by then but it's a slow, I've a lot to do to get ready for making my own Damascus, and I've got Lapidary equipment too that I haven't got set up for or a place cleaned out for it. But God is good, Lord willing it will happen. Hoping my grand children will be interested in doing some of it.
> 
> Steve, Thanks for advice I'll try to get onto the yahoo thing for Logan's, I blew it off with an air hose, the started cleaning it with kerosene, It's cleaning up pretty good, the ways are scuffed up a little but I think it's going to be ok. I was blessed with a big shop, my old one was 20'x20' and was getting really crowded. This new one built in 1959 is my back fence. The Plumber that built the shop in 59, built the house in 64, we bought the house 23 yrs ago and wanted the building but the owner wouldn't sell it, finally 3-4 yrs ago he let us buy it. It's 32'x90'. My knife room is 16'x35' & my engraving room is 15'x32' and I've got plenty of room elsewhere in the shop for the Damascus making & the Lapidary work. There's also an upstairs apartment that needs renovating and an upstairs loft that is above my engraving room that is the same size as the engraving room. My House and the Building are the only things on the block, it's a small block. The building has three ramps and drive through doors and I put a walk through door going into it from my back yard. It really is a sweet set up. God is Good. Anyway, I've yanked on your ear long enough, thanks for the kind comments and advice on finding out more details about the Logan.
> '



Well now I understand, if I was stuck in a chair as a 911 dispatcher Id have a overflowing shop too. I know what its like with a office job, I had one part time once and all I wanted to do was go build stuff. 

My uncle Fred makes knives, he likes to use deer antlers for the handles. He uses old saw blades for the steel. He only makes a few every once in a while.


----------



## ddushane

I was a welder in the oil field for 14 yrs, and I truly loved it, creating things & fix'in things, It's my passion but sometimes the Lord has different plans for us so then because of bad back injuries, & several surgeries later, they tried to make me take social security disability, I had to go to a hearing where the Social Security judge kept trying to push me into taking it, I told him I've been paying my way since before high school & I was going to let someone else pay my way until I couldn't work anymore, isn't that what social security is about anyway, & he said well you can't work anymore, & I told him, No, I can't bend & stoop & lift & twist anymore, so the welding wouldn't work but I'd figure out something, he went on to tell me that I didn't have any college and so forth, and I said well I may not be very educated but I'm not stupid, lazy, or unable to be taught new things, so I learned how to type and here I am, I've been doing it for 15 yrs now and If I can hang in there for another 6 I can retire and then I'll be able to make knives and engrave to supplement my retirement and hopefully, Lord willing, not have a problem paying our bills and have a blast all at the same time.  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Michaeljp86

ddushane said:


> I was a welder in the oil field for 14 yrs, and I truly loved it, creating things & fix'in things, It's my passion but sometimes the Lord has different plans for us so then because of bad back injuries, & several surgeries later, they tried to make me take social security disability, I had to go to a hearing where the Social Security judge kept trying to push me into taking it, I told him I've been paying my way since before high school & I was going to let someone else pay my way until I couldn't work anymore, isn't that what social security is about anyway, & he said well you can't work anymore, & I told him, No, I can't bend & stoop & lift & twist anymore, so the welding wouldn't work but I'd figure out something, he went on to tell me that I didn't have any college and so forth, and I said well I may not be very educated but I'm not stupid, lazy, or unable to be taught new things, so I learned how to type and here I am, I've been doing it for 15 yrs now and If I can hang in there for another 6 I can retire and then I'll be able to make knives and engrave to supplement my retirement and hopefully, Lord willing, not have a problem paying our bills and have a blast all at the same time. :thumbsup::thumbsup:



It will work out in the end, Im kinda in a similar situation. I loved workng on machines, building stuff, and being outside. Thats all I did all day every day. Worked on farms, farmed a little myself. Worked on lots of farm equipment. I literaly beat myself to death. I was 21 and fell 16ft and broke my collar bone. While at the hospital they could see a lot of old injuries on the x-ray. Things I never went to the hospital for. My back was bad from years of to much gitin r done. That was a warning to me. Now Im back in school taking medical classes. I originaly went to welding school and loved it but ended up with some vision problems so I decided welding 8 hours a day wasnt worth going blind over.


----------



## Starlight Tools

ddushane said:


> Michael, Thanks, No I don't do it for a living yet, I'm a 911 dispatcher working on retirement, I'm 48 and have 6 years before retirement from the Sheriff's office. Hoping to have my shop completely done by then but it's a slow, I've a lot to do to get ready for making my own Damascus, and I've got Lapidary equipment too that I haven't got set up for or a place cleaned out for it. But God is good, Lord willing it will happen. Hoping my grand children will be interested in doing some of it.
> 
> Steve, Thanks for advice I'll try to get onto the yahoo thing for Logan's, I blew it off with an air hose, the started cleaning it with kerosene, It's cleaning up pretty good, the ways are scuffed up a little but I think it's going to be ok. I was blessed with a big shop, my old one was 20'x20' and was getting really crowded. This new one built in 1959 is my back fence. The Plumber that built the shop in 59, built the house in 64, we bought the house 23 yrs ago and wanted the building but the owner wouldn't sell it, finally 3-4 yrs ago he let us buy it. It's 32'x90'. My knife room is 16'x35' & my engraving room is 15'x32' and I've got plenty of room elsewhere in the shop for the Damascus making & the Lapidary work. There's also an upstairs apartment that needs renovating and an upstairs loft that is above my engraving room that is the same size as the engraving room. My House and the Building are the only things on the block, it's a small block. The building has three ramps and drive through doors and I put a walk through door going into it from my back yard. It really is a sweet set up. God is Good. Anyway, I've yanked on your ear long enough, thanks for the kind comments and advice on finding out more details about the Logan.
> '



Dwayne, there are at least three Logan Lathe yahoo groups. This is the main one hosted by Scott Logan.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/lathe-list/join

There is also a logan lathe group which I noticed you had signed up for that is not associated with Scott and there is, I believe a NJ Logan Lathe group, although I only hang out on the first two. They are awesome lathes, I had a 9B28-61 for many years and ordered parts from Scott on occassion.  Make sure you get the manual from him, he offers a good value, when you consider that the "aftermarket versions" cost more and you get less info.

Walter


----------



## Michaeljp86

I bought this house this summer, it was a bank repo. I guess one of the previous owner had a cabinate shop in there. I hope to have my own little work shop in here with heat. Its all insulated and drywalled. I have a hanging natural gas furnace for it. 

Even has a bathroom inside.


----------



## ddushane

You're right it'll all work out in the end.

Thanks Walter, I'll see if I can talk to Scott, I'd love to get this one back in good shape.


----------



## Plerpler

Hello again!
Sending a photo of my Lathe after it has been restored. Unfortunately I dont have photos before restoration.
Its a Harrison VS330TR.
Pictures from the shop coming later.


View attachment 110638


----------



## pineyfolks

Very nice. Is that your boss in the background?


----------



## ddushane

Sweet lathe Plerpler!


----------



## tailwind

I hope that I have done this write.  If not I [FONT=&amp]apologize.[/FONT]
These are pictures of the milling machine that I and my students built.  There are many objectives that this project addresses.  I would normally just purchase a bridgeport for myself, but the project helped me teach the objectives and provide motivation for the students.  I made all of the patterns and had them cast at a local foundry.  We then machined up all of the parts of the machine.  Included is a picture of a copy of a Kurt vise that has been scaled to fit the machine.  When the students graduated each of them had a table model milling machine for their efforts.


----------



## Michaeljp86

wow thats awesome


----------



## Motopreserve

Kudos Tailwind.  Very cool project, and I'm sure the students learned something - and appreciate having something "real" at the end of the class.


----------



## OldMachinist

Tailwind
Now you need to start selling the castings as a kit.


----------



## DavidL

Here's my tiny shop - it uses the garage (one car size).  The car stays outside! - I build model stationary steam engines and try to make the tools I need.
These pictures show the shop being built - about three years ago.






davidL


----------



## tailwind

OldMachinist said:


> Tailwind
> Now you need to start selling the castings as a kit.



You need access to some pretty heavy equipment to build the mill.  We used CNC machines to make the parts.  It can be done with manual equipment but if you have the equipment to build it there would be little motivation in my mind to make it.  My passion is building aircraft.  I will use it to make parts for the plane.  It is small and when not in use it can be pushed into a corner.


----------



## cathead

Lathe, Mill, press, foundry, gas welding, arc welding, grinders, rotory table, various tooling.....

Here are at least the lathe and mill photos:


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Here's some of my toys. Thanks for looking!!
main box  
	

		
			
		

		
	



 2nd box    
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lincoln SP125 Mig Welder   
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lincoln P20 Plasma Cutter       
	

		
			
		

		
	



 Pieco 16" Rotary Magnetic Surfacing Machine 5HP 3phase    
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pieco 6"  Specialty Surface Grinder/ sharpener     
	

		
			
		

		
	



20 Ton Hydraulic Press  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Rockwell 3/4 Hp Drill press and Pedestal mount Bench Grinder  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I didn't picture my Lincoln 225 arc welder , O2/Acetylene torches, 7.5hp Rotary Phase Converter, 5hp air compressor(modified- was a 3hp) ,250 amp tig welder hi frquency, plastic welder , i constructed a gantry as well.hew:
 My shop grows daily...lol
thanks for looking !!!!
mike


----------



## eac67gt

Ok here we go not quite done moving stuff around but here are some pics.

Lathe area
View attachment 47768



Mill area
View attachment 47769


What happended to the mill. Guess I'll have to put that back together.
View attachment 47770



Bandsaw
View attachment 47774


Drill press
View attachment 47775



Air compressor. The air compressor is in this enclosure because everytime it came on my family upstairs would complain.
It's quiet now. Two inch thick walls and lined with sheet metal for fire resistance.
Ran lines up to the garage for the air.
View attachment 47776



Temperature controls for air compressor. Due to being built in enclosure I had to put cooling in for the air compressor.
View attachment 47777



Polisher and grinder area. Need to curtain this area yet with ventilation because of dust.

View attachment 47779


Hope you enjoyed.
If you have comments or ideas feel free.

Have a great day!

Ed


----------



## Starlight Tools

Ulma Doctor said:


> Here's some of my toys. Thanks for looking!!
> main box........, i constructed a gantry as well.hew:
> My shop grows daily...lol
> thanks for looking !!!!
> mike



Mike

Nice shop.  I would be interested in seeing pics of the gantry.

Walter


----------



## Rig30mechanic

[QUGOTE=Trialnterror;93673]
	

		
			
		

		
	




I always wanted one of these rotary bins since I used to see them in hardware stores when I was a kid! Haven't seen them since till you posted this pic![/QUOTE]

G'day Mate. First post from a newbie from Australia but I work with one of these and they take up a lot of floor space for the amount of storage. Wall bins work better. Cheers, Lawrence (Rig30mechanic)


----------



## Trialnterror

My new edition to my shop! I paid 300 for the mill,stand,and the grey 2 ton cherry picker (the blue one I rented to get it out of my truck! Good deal huh!!!the mill still has the grease on it! Me n my son and the guy I bought it from lifted it into my truck (after I tore it down into 4 pieces) oh man was it heavy I would of used the cherry picker but after we were done loading it I saw the cherry picker and asked if he'd throw it in! I bought it from a doctor that it was his sons stuff and he's out of the country and told him to sale his house and all the stuff in the garage and this was all that was left! SCORE!


----------



## Analias

$300! Is there an emoticon for envy? I wish deals like that crossed my path.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michaeljp86

Trail, Id be happy to give you your money back for it. :thinking:


----------



## rascal

Some pics of my workshop soon after it was built in 2010.If you're interested I will post more.
John


----------



## toolman49

Bloody hell, I'd be exhausted walking between machines.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## eac67gt

First time I checked your shop out Dwayne. Really nice layout. Great job.
Good luck on business.
Ed




ddushane said:


> Took some pictures of my shop today while taking pictures of my new toy, the Old Logan lathe, you guys help me in identifying it if you can, I have no idea at this point, The # on the bed is 79806, has a hand break on it if that helps,  anyway here are some pictures of my knifemaking room, and my engraving room, I didn't take pictures of the rest of it, pretty messy, there's a couple of welders, a couple of chop saws, and a buffer that aren't shown and a lot of space with a bunch of junk that needs to be hauled off that aren't shown either, anyway here's the pictures, Oh, That's not me grinding, that's another knife making friend, Paul Lusk of Lubbock, TX.
> 
> I don't have any of my Little Giant trip hammers, forges, or any other forging equipment here at my shop yet, still haven't cleaned out a spot for that yet, so it's still in storage. Hope yall enjoyed the tour of my shop. If yall are ever in West Texas give me a holler & come visit.


----------



## Kennyd

Guys, please delete the pictures from between the quote tags,   no need to scroll through the pictures everytime you quotes a post.


----------



## eac67gt

Sorry not using my head.:think1:

Ed


----------



## Michaeljp86

wow rascal, you have plenty of space. Wish I had that


----------



## ddushane

Thanks Ed, I still have a long way to go, I've still got a lot of things that need to be hauled off, different areas that need to be set up & organized but I'm gaining on it, God has been Good to me. I'm very thankful for the space & the toys. 

Dwayne


----------



## Ulma Doctor

rascal said:


> Some pics of my workshop soon after it was built in 2010.If you're interested I will post more.
> John



 sweet shop!
looks like you could play baseball in there!


----------



## Nightshift

Kakagi1 said:


> Here is my shop,  I have built it from scratch.  It has 14 inch limestone walls covering a 6 inch insulated stud wall.  It has been a work in progress for 15 years, but should finally have the stonework complete this summer.
> I modeled it after an english barn.  The doors and windows have been built from salvage lumber and glass in my woodshop. I have a pretty nice wood shop and metal shop inside.



Love your 10EE there Kakagi1 ... what year is it? I know it's a little newer than my '52 EE. Cheers, Bill


----------



## Kakagi1

Nightshift said:


> Love your 10EE there Kakagi1 ... what year is it? I know it's a little newer than my '52 EE. Cheers, Bill




It is a 1965 Monarch 10EE.  I live in Minnesota but had to make a 56 hour run up and back to Florida to pick it up last January.  It is like new, absolutely no wear. It has a great patina in the paint.
I did have some issues with the electronics a month ago, but my brother is an electrical engineer and we replaced a transformer and some diodes to get it up and running again. He said though it looks overwhelming the electrical system is really pretty basic, just industrial strength.
It is the favorite machine of my whole shop.


----------



## negativentropy

So all the machines are new.  Unfortunately there isnt a lot of used machinery in my area and I didnt feel very confident in knowing what was a good used machine anyway.  Not large machines by any means but versatile enough to do most things.  And so the long learning adventure begins.


----------



## Nightshift

Kakagi1 said:


> It is a 1965 Monarch 10EE.  I live in Minnesota but had to make a 56 hour run up and back to Florida to pick it up last January.  It is like new, absolutely no wear. It has a great patina in the paint.
> I did have some issues with the electronics a month ago, but my brother is an electrical engineer and we replaced a transformer and some diodes to get it up and running again. He said though it looks overwhelming the electrical system is really pretty basic, just industrial strength.
> It is the favorite machine of my whole shop.


Yes, the 10EE is bullet-proof. It's my favorite machine in the shop as well. I'm the 3rd owner of mine. Cheers, Bill


----------



## samthedog

negativentropy said:


> So all the machines are new. Unfortunately there isnt a lot of used machinery in my area and I didnt feel very confident in knowing what was a good used machine anyway. Not large machines by any means but versatile enough to do most things. And so the long learning adventure begins.
> 
> View attachment 49540



Just a friendly word of advice... I would move the compressor out from under the belt grinder. That abrasive dust from grinding will end up past the compressor's clack valve, destroying the tolerance between the piston and sleeve ruining the compression. In small shops I always recommend having a trolley with your grinding equipment that you can roll outside when you need to grind. That dust will stick to the ways of your nice new machines and wear them prematurely.

Other than that, nice shop and welcome to the club.

Paul.


----------



## keltg

now no laughing at my little shop, it is the main reason i haven't gotten overly serious about purchasing a mill or a lathe yet. it is 64 sq ft at present. i have a larger building i am moving into as soon as the snow and frost are off and out of the ground.


----------



## Michaeljp86

keltg said:


> now no laughing at my little shop, it is the main reason i haven't gotten overly serious about purchasing a mill or a lathe yet. it is 64 sq ft at present. i have a larger building i am moving into as soon as the snow and frost are off and out of the ground.



I hope so, thats a squeeze.


----------



## keltg

Michaeljp86 said:


> I hope so, thats a squeeze.



Ya its pretty tight, kinda lets you know what a sardine feels like after canning......


----------



## Michaeljp86

keltg said:


> Ya its pretty tight, kinda lets you know what a sardine feels like after canning......


Im probably just as cramped, only I have more square footage. Just to much stuff packed in there that needs to be fixed.


----------



## keltg

Michaeljp86 said:


> Im probably just as cramped, only I have more square footage. Just to much stuff packed in there that needs to be fixed.


ya i hear you there. I do gunsmithing as a second income and in between others rifles and shotguns i squeeze my own projects in. right now its restoring a model 8 Remington to shooting condition and better.


----------



## Michaeljp86

keltg said:


> ya i hear you there. I do gunsmithing as a second income and in between others rifles and shotguns i squeeze my own projects in. right now its restoring a model 8 Remington to shooting condition and better.


I guess you could get buy with a small shop, tractors need a little more space.


----------



## PUREROCK RACING

damn, your shop is certainly complete... nice job!!!


----------



## keltg

Michaeljp86 said:


> I guess you could get buy with a small shop, tractors need a little more space.


Yes you are quite right, tractors do need more space. Have helped out a friend of mine that restores old massey tractors with his father.


----------



## PUREROCK RACING

TomG said:


> My shop is in a heated out building so it's a great escape when the weather turns cold. It has a lot of capability but unfortunately the 23x24 foot building is not near large enough for all the stuff that's crammed into it. It looks roomy at the moment, but normally there is a Chevelle stored in the bay. I have plans to add another bay off the back with room for the car and also to store all of the materials, that would free up a lot of space up front.
> 
> The two basic machines are a DoAll vertical mill and a Hardinge HLV-H lathe. There is also a 6x48 belt sander, a 14" band saw, a sheet metal brake and notcher, air compressor, pedestal grinder, hydraulic press, MIG, TIG and oxy-aceytylene welders. I've been keeping an eye open for a 6x12 surface grinder, but no luck yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of old Lufkin tools. This is a set of NOS micrometers I managed to collect over the years and the tool box to the right is full of NOS lufkin tools. I've been trying to find one of the Lukin oak tool chests, but haven't had much success. They occasionally show up on eBay but go for big bucks.


super nice!!!!


----------



## papermaker

Plumber said:


> Some pictures of my Logan Lathe it's a 2547VH in it's original paint the chip shield is a piece of sheet copper I had laying around


My brother just sold his lathe that was just like yours. They are a very nice lathe.


----------



## jmarkwolf

Hi TomH

I have that same bandsaw but with the 6" riser.


----------



## Kakagi1

Nightshift said:


> Yes, the 10EE is bullet-proof. It's my favorite machine in the shop as well. I'm the 3rd owner of mine. Cheers, Bill


Gosh, I think your Monarch is even nicer than mine!  I just purchased a new Accu-rite 200S DRO yesterday for mine and will install this weekend.
It will replace an old analam mini wizard.


----------



## Nightshift

Kakagi1 said:


> Gosh, I think your Monarch is even nicer than mine!  I just purchased a new Accu-rite 200S DRO yesterday for mine and will install this weekend.
> It will replace an old analam mini wizard.


Thanks for your comment. I'm happy with the refurb I did on it. Tore it completely apart when I first got it, and replaced the (few) things that were getting old. Then a paint job, then reassembly. Then I decided to build a control panel to put all the switches and controls in one place  where everything was easy to reach. Have 2 collet speed chucks, 2 3-jaws, 1 4-jaw, steady, etc. I did buy an Aloris B QCTP for it later to replace the original 4-way and Aloris A QCTP toolposts that came with it. It sure doesn't see much work now! Bit of a shame for a lathe of this quality.

Once you get the DRO installed, shoot me some pictures. I've been thinking about adding a DRO to mine also. Cheers, Bill


----------



## the gentleman

VERY, VERY, NICE


----------



## itsme_Bernie

shawn said:


> This is the one semi organized side of my two car garage turned shop. The SB lathe is on the other side along with a lot of disorganized clutter.
> 
> View attachment 50262
> 
> 
> Shawn



Hey Shawn- beautiful collection of machines- I envy your shaper!! Hah hah

What is that little lathe up front-right there? 

I also have a two garage shop- I'll be posting pics of it soon.  I am in the process of moving it into it's new location after 4 sad years of storage 

Bernie


----------



## widmayer

My shop, Yeah, I know its a mess!!


----------



## Michaeljp86

widmayer said:


> My shop, Yeah, I know its a mess!!



You must have missed my pictures :lmao:


----------



## MG-42

Well having a little problem with posting pictures. If this works this is my die working bench.


----------



## MG-42

Here is a picture of the saw room.


----------



## toolroom

Fellow Machinists and Hobby Machinists,
     It is so refreshing to see and observe so many different "home"' machine shops. There are elaborate settings and humble abode's as well. We are a different bunch, but all share the same enthieusiam in the shaping of metals. It may not be much, but I'd like to show my work area, so here are my photo's...
dinkin


----------



## MG-42

here are a few more pictures of my shop. The first is the small manual lathe and general work bench.


----------



## artyart

The nice workspaces here are awesome, I have a fairly small space, half clean, half mess, I get what I need to done. Anyway here's the shop/office/studio/storeroom, pardon the cell phone pix.. ;-)
a 10x22 Grizzly, and a taig


my bench with assorted tools parts and projects, across from it is a desk with computers, and a small ton of books


The "other side" with more tools, compressor, buffer,and stored machines


As funky as this is , it is all on wheels so I can get to things I need, there's a generator, welder, crane, an ancient Walker Turner drill press, supplies,materials, instruments etc... 


Once a year I clean it all out, at one point I had parts for three Jeep Cherokee's in there, a buddy's table saw and some other stuff....this spring what hasn't been used will get re-sorted and some of it will go...


----------



## Weldingrod1

My shop is in a 20' container; I looked at adding on to the garage, but I couldn't get it under $20k!  After spending 7 weeks working out of containers on the Sakhalin island, I came back and $2k and 6 hours later I had a container in position.  A little plasma cutting for the door and A/C led to a bunch of framing, wiring, insulation, and sheetrock.  Just FYI, use as much light as you can cram in, and don't tape/float your sheetrock.  Being able to pull a panel off later is REALLY nice!  As you can see, my shop is chronically messy.  For some reason I am really organized in the fasteners, resistors, hand tools, and cutting tools end of the world, but everything else is a mess.  I know where it is, but it looks messy :-(


----------



## Michaeljp86

Weldingrod1 said:


> My shop is in a 20' container; I looked at adding on to the garage, but I couldn't get it under $20k!  After spending 7 weeks working out of containers on the Sakhalin island, I came back and $2k and 6 hours later I had a container in position.  A little plasma cutting for the door and A/C led to a bunch of framing, wiring, insulation, and sheetrock.  Just FYI, use as much light as you can cram in, and don't tape/float your sheetrock.  Being able to pull a panel off later is REALLY nice!  As you can see, my shop is chronically messy.  For some reason I am really organized in the fasteners, resistors, hand tools, and cutting tools end of the world, but everything else is a mess.  I know where it is, but it looks messy :-(



My flat surfaces seem to accumulate stuff too.:thinking:


----------



## blacksmithden

Michaeljp86 said:


> My flat surfaces seem to accumulate stuff too.:thinking:



Oh...don't I know that pain too. I've got an 8ft long welding bench that I haven't seen the top of in months. Here's a pic of just one corner of my shop. I seriously have to get that stuff off the floor tomorrow. The rest of it I can live with. Sorry...don't have a pic of the bench handy.


----------



## Great white hunter

Going to organize this place in the spring. Have a few more machine coming.


----------



## wrmiller

I've added a new PM25 to my little shop. The little LMS mill has been moved to the blue machine stand in front of the Jeep so I can get some more bench space. I've pretty much used up all the room I have. 

Bill


----------



## Flatfendershop

Another Shipping Container shop-dweller here.  Cheap, solid, weather tight, rodent proof, no building permit needed, and you can put magnetic hangers anywhere!

I recently went from a very nice 20x30 shop to an 8x20 shop.  I didn't think I could do it, but now that I've severed myself from what was really 90% junk (albeit, it was MY junk and I loved it all) I won't go back.  Simple is good.  I now live in a "suburban" neighborhood so had to be a little bit careful about the neighbors reaction to a "shipping container" in the back yard.  I got a couple of funny looks and a few comments, but they got over it.  I still argue my container looks better than the yard shed my neighbor built that looks like it came out of a Hooverville.  I paid a little extra for a nice container, dubbed a "one-tripper."  It is essentially brand new.  I was careful not to diminish the integrity of it as I set it up, for instance, I only welded my unistrut to the box frame members of the unit, not the skin - which would have produced burn marks on the outside.  I had thoughts of cutting in a door, but really the wall space is too precious.  I've had no regrets just using the freight doors on the end.  I set up the power on a 60 amp RV receptacle and just run a heavy SO cord over to the plug (like shore power for an RV) to a sub-panel in the shop.  I use my welders and grinders outside.  As money allows, a slab at the entry will come soon.


----------



## lockstocknbarrel

Hi Flatfender 
Well thought out use of space, 
Here in New Zealand the use of containers for sheds is quite common, but just inside the double doors they fit glass ranch-slider doors so that you can still work with day light and close them if the temperature drops and then close the outside doors for security at night.
Kindest Regards
Beagles


----------



## MG-42

I really like looking at other peoples shops. I find that I learn something new and useful every time. Thanks everyone for posting.


----------



## Jimmy

Just an observation:  Is there anyone who owns a lathe or a mill who doesn't own a motorcycle also?


----------



## WesPete66

Well I don't own a motorcycle..  YET!  :biker1: 

Oh, I love seeing how everyone's shop looks. It gives me hope for my own!
Wes


----------



## GK1918

there is hope for my on the horizon,  I see nobody got tons of speedy dry on the floor just today one bag.   when you have workers, there is just no
way; I can not trane them -times up they go home & I do the sweeping    aint fair........


----------



## Starlight Tools

Jimmy said:


> Just an observation: Is there anyone who owns a lathe or a mill who doesn't own a motorcycle also?



Yup, Lathe, mill, but no crotch rocket, LOL and no plans to ever get one.

Walter


----------



## chip_slinger

Hey guys,

I tend to do videos on youtube now. I have a recent one about updates to my shop, showing the Kalamazoo horizontal saw and the Clausing lathe. Also, the beginning of some organization for drills, taps, etc.

[video=youtube;Yq5_ywo2-5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq5_ywo2-5g[/video]

And if you haven't seen it, here is the original video of the tour of my shop:

[video=youtube;0mmlTHqHg-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mmlTHqHg-8[/video]


----------



## Weldingrod1

I'm also in the "non-motorcycle" camp!  Now, I DO have a trailer...


----------



## churchjw

No motorcycle here either.  Just a regular bike.  

Jeff


----------



## OldMachinist

No motorcycle here but I do have plenty of other toys to play with.
2 ATV's
3 tractors
Honda ACTY mini truck
Bobcat 453 skid steer


----------



## MG-42

No motorcycles, not any more. But lots of guns.


----------



## artyart

Jimmy said:


> Just an observation:  Is there anyone who owns a lathe or a mill who doesn't own a motorcycle also?


yup, but I did build up several Jeeps, among other things... ;-)


----------



## Great white hunter

I have 3 motor cycles and it seems like I'm always making something for them.





Jimmy said:


> Just an observation:  Is there anyone who owns a lathe or a mill who doesn't own a motorcycle also?


----------



## ddushane

I asked my wife if I could have a motorcycle the other day, she said I already had my motorcycle, she said it's ugly, about 90ft long, 32ft wide and all my tools are in it. So all I could say was yes Ma'am. :thinking:


----------



## wrmiller

No motorcycles anymore. Used to road race them (strictly amateur, ARRL, FormulaUSA) back in the 80s, but stopped riding all together shortly after a 130 mph get-off during a race. Walked away with only a dislocated thumb and a completely destroyed GSXR1100 so I figure I used up all my luck on that wreck and shouldn't push my luck on any more street bikes. I always felt more at-risk on the street than I did on the track. 

Sure could have used my shop stuff back then!

Bill


----------



## RandyM

OK guys what's the motorcycle jibber-jabber?  :nono:  I want to see photos of your shops! Post 'em up. Quit procrastinating, come on, come on just do it.  :thumbsup:


----------



## melsdad

blacksmithden said:


> Oh...don't I know that pain too. I've got an 8ft long welding bench that I haven't seen the top of in months. Here's a pic of just one corner of my shop. I seriously have to get that stuff off the floor tomorrow. The rest of it I can live with. Sorry...don't have a pic of the bench handy.



This pictures scares me with the files hanging there with no handles on them. It scares me because I watched a guy leave the shop in an ambulance one day with 10" smooth file pushed parallel into his forearm. He was lucky no major artery's or tendons were hit. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## MG-42

Thought I would add a few more pictures of my shops. Just staying with the upper level of the machine shop. In the last post I showed the small manual lathe and part of the bench. This picture shows the rest of that area. It has my Webb 2 axis cnc mill and fly press as well as tool racks and cabinets. Also you will see the surface grinder and end mill sharpener. There is also a picture of the drill sharpener.


----------



## xalky

MG-42 said:


> Thought I would add a few more pictures of my shops. Just staying with the upper level of the machine shop. In the last post I showed the small manual lathe and part of the bench. This picture shows the rest of that area. It has my Webb 2 axis cnc mill and fly press as well as tool racks and cabinets. Also you will see the surface grinder and end mill sharpener. There is also a picture of the drill sharpener.



I love all the drawer organization you have, super nice.  I have that exact same "lassy tapper". I use it quite often. I have all the bushings for the taps. Now that I have a spring center for the mill and tailstock on my lathe, I find that I don't use it so much any more. You've got grinding wheels to last a lifetime and then some! )


----------



## outboardguy44

Jimmy said:


> Just an observation:  Is there anyone who owns a lathe or a mill who doesn't own a motorcycle also?




have a couple of lathes, a Bridgeport, a shaper, and assorted other machining stuff, but no motorcycle - just 55 or so vintage outboard motors.... at the moment, I don't have the Bridgeport or my 14 inch lathe at home, they are in storage at work. This is my South Bend 9A, Atlas shaper, and Delta drill press that I find to be quite useful in the manufacturing of antique boat motor parts. Most of the motors I work on are from the 1910-30 era, so parts sources are scarce. Most times one has to get by with whatever can be cobbled up in the workshop.










Best,
T2


----------



## MG-42

Nice collection


----------



## RandyM

MG-42 said:


> Nice collection



Yes, and a newly painted floor complete with drip pans.

Nice shop OBG44. :thankyou: for posting.


----------



## stevecmo

outboardguy44 said:


> have a couple of lathes, a Bridgeport, a shaper, and assorted other machining stuff, but no motorcycle - just 55 or so vintage outboard motors.... at the moment, I don't have the Bridgeport or my 14 inch lathe at home, they are in storage at work. This is my South Bend 9A, Atlas shaper, and Delta drill press that I find to be quite useful in the manufacturing of antique boat motor parts. Most of the motors I work on are from the 1910-30 era, so parts sources are scarce. Most times one has to get by with whatever can be cobbled up in the workshop.
> 
> Best,
> T2



Very nice looking shop and well organized.  Looks like it would be a joy to work in.

That's quite a collection of OB's.  You must be pretty good at restoring them, as a see quite a few ribbons on the wall.  :thumbsup:


----------



## ddushane

Sweeeeet Play Room!!!!


----------



## MG-42

This is the second level to my shop. There is a yazmat cnc mill, a cnc lathe, my sinker edm, my older wells index vertical milling machine, the pantograph, and the die working bench and wire feed welder. ​


----------



## n3480h

Well, it's tiny, but I'm having fun with it.  The picture doesn't show it all, but you can see a lot of it.  Lathe, mill, drill press, micro drill press, grinders, polisher/buffer, horizontal/vertical metal bandsaw, and about 400-500 pieces of tooling.  The outside of the left wall is in the garage, and holds a rack with a lot of metal and machineable plastics.  Still have to finish the walls with white FRP, add drawers to the benches, and install better and permanent lighting. OA welder, mig welder, and chopsaw reside in the hangar shop.

Since the machine shop is only 7-1/2 feet by 11 feet, it's heated with a small oil radiator, and cooled with a little 5,000 BTU AC unit.  They don't run much, so overhead is minimal.

Tom


----------



## RandyM

Great shops guys! Keep 'em coming. Paradise comes in many forms.


----------



## Ray C

On a related matter...  About 3 years ago, I painted my shop floors with that industrial epoxy.  As of last week when I mopped/scrubbed the floors, the two spots I stand in front of the mill and lathe are wearing down to the cement.  -No big deal as I'll just touch-up those locations.  The rest of the floor is still in good shape....  Just want you all to know that ground-in swarf will eat that epoxy in about 3 years time.


Ray


----------



## MG-42

This is the third and last level of the machine shop. Here is where the Haas and sharps cnc machining centers set.


----------



## zmotorsports

I am new here and although not a "machinist" by any stretch of the imagination I thoroughly love machining and fabricating parts.  I am an industrial maintenance mechanic as my full time job for the past almost 26 years now (started right out of high school) and my wife, son and I have a small performance oriented motorsports business at our home.  

I built the 1150 square foot shop in the back yard in 1995 after purchasing our home new in 1991.  I originally built it to take on side work after my normal 10+ hour day job for extra money to support my racing and tool addiction and also be the support center for my cars and motorcycles while spending some quality time with my son when he grew up.  I would pretty much work on anything I could get my hands on to earn money, from small engines to hi-performance engines and transmissions and it quickly turned into doing mainly general repairs.  I quickly became overwhelmed with customers and started to shift more towards work on race cars, motorcycles, sandrails, sand quads and more of the "custom" side of the industry.

I bought a Smithy CB1239 in the late 90's to support our business and have the ability to put more of my "custom touches" on various projects that I would work on for customers as well as my own projects.  I purchased it not knowing exactly how much I would be using it but I did have the need for lathe/mill but not the best budget and DEFINITELY not the floorspace to give up.

Over the past year and a half or so more customers have been having me do small machining jobs knowing that I have that capability.  I am 100% self taught so far from expert status or even novice for that matter.  I have simply applied common sense and ingenuity to the many items that I have machined.  I am sure many I did not do the "proper way" but I got the job done and satisfied my customer.

My wife and I started discussing our retirement more and more lately as we are nowhere near retiring but we are also not getting any younger.  I told her that I would love to be able to do more machining and less crawling around under cars and trucks during retirement.  To do that I felt like I needed to upgrade my little Smithy to something a little more suited for more full-time use and a bit more rigid to ensure accuracy, not that I haven't been able to get accurate work on the Smithy, it is just a lot more time consuming to creep up on dimensions.

Here are a few pictures of my shop from a few years ago right after installing my Ammco 10k pound 2-post lift.  I will definitely take more as I am having to completely rearrange the entire one side to change placement of my motorcycle lifts and having to make room for two new machines where one machine resided.  I have always prided myself on purchasing the best tools and equipment I could so they would be a true investment in my future vs. just something to get the job done.  I would have loved to have a large full-size Bridgeport and large name brand American lathe but again, budget and floorspace are my limiting factors.  I recently ordered a Precision Mathews PM 1340GT and a PM 932PDF which from my research seem to be good quality yet in fairly small packages to fit into my tight little shop.

Mike.

Picture of the south side of my shop.  The small Snap-On toolbox near the corner is my son's.  The bead blasting cabinet is MAC tools and Nugier 20-ton hydraulic press.



My Snap-On toolbox and part of the west wall workbench area.



My toolbox looking towards the other west workbench.



The motorcycle are of the shop.  The small room houses my 60 gallon dual stage Quincy air compressor.  My solvent tank and the other west work bench.



Welding equipment.



Machining area of the shop.  Smithy lathe/mill, Wilton 20" drill press, Wilton 12" disc/6"x48" belt sander (probably the most used tool in the shop) and the Baldor bench grinder/wire wheel mounted on pedestal.



Welding table that I fabricated about 10 years or so ago.



And stuffed with bikes and work.


----------



## David

That is a very nice shop you have there Mike!  When the new equipment arrives you should be set up for most any project that comes your way.

It's nice to have "custom" customers because most are a little more willing to open the wallet and not gripe about the prices for quality work.

Keep us posted on the arrival of your new machines.  There are quite a few PM owners here to help you out if needed.

Welcome!!

David


----------



## MG-42

In my day job I have the opportunity to see a number of home shops. I enjoy everyone of them. The small, the large, the clean and organized and the dirty and messy. I just love shops.


----------



## zmotorsports

David said:


> That is a very nice shop you have there Mike!  When the new equipment arrives you should be set up for most any project that comes your way.
> 
> It's nice to have "custom" customers because most are a little more willing to open the wallet and not gripe about the prices for quality work.
> 
> Keep us posted on the arrival of your new machines.  There are quite a few PM owners here to help you out if needed.
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> David



Thanks David.  I know what you mean as far as opening the wallet.  People would skimp and want me to do things to save money on their daily drivers that would get them safely to and from work, their kids to soccer practice and vacation but when it came to their motorcycles or sand toys they would literally throw money away on them.  Every gadget or accessory they could bolt on..

That is one of the reasons I wanted to move away from the general repairs as I was not willing to sacrifice my reputation and start cutting corners.  I am all for saving people money but not at the expense of doing quality work.

I do have a few loyal customers now that I still work on all of their daily drivers as well as their toys but for the most part I am wanting to get more into the machining and custom fabrication aspect of building custom motorcycles.

Mike.


----------



## rmack898

That's a nice shop Mike. Is that a Dynasty 350 is see? We have one at my day job and it is one very nice machine.
When you get your new PM machines you may want consider moving the belt/disc grinder just a little farther away from your lathe and mill. Just food for thought.


----------



## Starlight Tools

Mike

Really nicely layed out shop.

What brand and model is that motorcycle lift table?

Walter


----------



## zmotorsports

rmack898 said:


> That's a nice shop Mike. Is that a Dynasty 350 is see? We have one at my day job and it is one very nice machine.
> When you get your new PM machines you may want consider moving the belt/disc grinder just a little farther away from your lathe and mill. Just food for thought.



It is a Dynasty 300.  I love it.

Yes, I have been moving equipment over the weekend to get the lathe and mill at the front of the shop more.  The lathe will be right next to solvent tank and the mill will be across from it where the gray Handy motorcycle lift is not.  The two lifts have been moved over between the two-post lift and where the mill will be.  I am out of room in the shop and had to get really creative with where I will be putting the new ones.

The small bench grinder/wire wheel will go next to the belt/disc sander and then the 20" drill press between the grinder/wire wheel and the lathe.

Mike.

- - - Updated - - -



Starlight Tools said:


> Mike
> 
> Really nicely layed out shop.
> 
> What brand and model is that motorcycle lift table?
> 
> Walter



I have two of them, the gray one is a Handy and the black one is a Cycle Pro.  Personally, I like the little longer length of the Cycle Pro but the Handy is a much nicer lift table.  I bought the Cycle Pro because it was about 40% less than a new Handy, but if I were to do it again, I would have gotten another Handy.

My son wants the Cycle Pro when he gets a place of his own so at that time I will more than likely get another Handy.

Mike.


----------



## SteveM

I recently signed a contract for a small acreage and as a bonus it also comes with a nice shop. The owners can't move till school is out so the only picture I have is of the outside. It's 30x60 and this will be my retirement shop. I'm excited!


----------



## dan12

Abom79 said:


> I havnt posted much in a while, but for the past 6-7 months Ive been slowly downsizing the family shop, and moving alot of it to my personal garage and shop at home. It looks as though my day job I took three years ago is going to keep me steady from here on out, so the plan was decided to scale down, move as much as I can to my shop, and my dad retired. He is wanting to sell the property and move since I took the job with another company, so the shop had to go. I have a 20x50 shop at home so I cleaned it out, and started building my own machine shop. The bigger machines I sold to my employer where I still use them daily, we sold a couple of the old horizontal mills, and also the Do-All bandsaw. Everything else I kept.
> Its been quite a challenge cleaning out a 40 year old machine shop. We aquired soo many things over the years. Our shop was well tooled and I plan on keeping as much as I can. But I only have soo much room and Im already filled up to the doors. Ive been constantly organizing tghe best I can, and getting things ready to roll again.
> Ive got 3-phase power to the shop, Im just waiting now to have the new panel installed and connected, as well as having the machines wired up.
> Last summer I had another 12x50 slab pored next to the shop and Im getting ready to build a cover over it. That will give me more room for stuff, and a little more work area.
> So the machines I kept are:
> Victor 16x60
> Monach 18"CY
> Do-All vertical mill
> Cinncinatti Bickford drill press
> Sheldon 12" shaper
> 12" Queen City pedistal grinder
> Trinco Blast Cabinet
> Ingersall-rand T-60 air compressor
> Dake 50 ton press
> Miller Goldstar stick/tig welder
> Millermatic 251 mig welder
> oxy-fuel welding and cutting rig
> And LOTS of tooling
> 
> 
> So heres some pictures of the move and setting up the new home-shop.
> 
> This is after I got it cleaned out and ready to make into a machine shop. I had about 12 years worth of car parts collected in there. All gone now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the first two machines moved in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next was the Monarch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Monach I got the Victor, welding table, welding machines, air compressor, and blast cabinet allin one weekend. My buddy who owns a welding shop down the road brought his forklift to help me with those. My house and shop is only 3 doors down from where the current shop is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this pic I didnt have all the machines positioned yet, but just cramming everything in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont quite have everything set-up, but this is the most current pics of the shop. Im going to have to remove a section of my wooden workbench to make room for my welder and rotory bin against the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my organization since moving things down.



*wow!*


----------



## ridgeway

There are some mighty fine shops here!

Here is my tiny hole...

Got my lathe, mill, grinder, belt sander, tools and compressor in the garage.  I have a Polish/Sand, reloading area and paint room(all water based paint) in the basement.  Also, a small blasting cabinet filled with fine beads in the paint room.  May get another and fill with aluminum oxide.


----------



## RandyM

ridgeway said:


> There are some mighty fine shops here!
> 
> Here is my tiny hole...
> 
> Got my lathe, mill, grinder, belt sander, tools and compressor in the garage.  I have a Polish/Sand, reloading area and paint room(all water based paint) in the basement.  Also, a small blasting cabinet filled with fine beads in the paint room.  May get another and fill with aluminum oxide.



Very nice. Looks like you can do just about anything you need to do. I can look at this stuff all day long. 
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Marco Bernardini

I think someone will be curious to see my shop.
Before to be restored, the space in the basement was used by wifey's granny as "goat room".
Probably, being occupied by just a goat, it was far less messy than now.
The photo is quite large, but I keep it this way to show more details. I added some notes here and there, too.




I took the photo from the outside, using a 16 mm lens, because inside there wasn't space enough…
The working table is the longest Ikea kitchen countertop, and after 5 years of nasty usage it's still good. When I made it I had to restore some doors, so the length was essential.
The bench vise came from my dad-in-law garage (he was a mechanic of the Bigger Hammer™ school), and it is bolted to a wood board clamped to the table, so I can remove it if I need all the table surface.
I don't think in this shop there is place for powerful tools, even because every access is through doors narrower than a Bridgeport column or a Graziano lathe


----------



## stevecmo

Marco Bernardini said:


> the basement was used by wifey's granny as "goat room".
> Probably, being occupied by just a goat



Naaaaaaaaa. Say it aint so Marco!  :roflmao:


----------



## Rapscallion

Lol Marco, "goat room" :rofl:.

I have one of those mitre saws too (front right of your shop photo). I've never deemed any piece of equipment quite as useless in all my tooling experience. All that thing would ever cut for me was soft wood. And I ain't in the picture framing business.


Anyhoo, here is my fun spot.

Shop


Under the orange box at the front is a generator in case of power failures. I got so peed off with a power outage a couple of weeks ago when I had some work to do for good payment that I went out and bought a generator.
Power outages are becoming too frequent in this neck of the woods.

Pantograph.


Nothing like the feel of how the metal is actually cutting. I say that as a CNC programmer with over 20 years experience.

Mr Busy.


This lil codger is over 15 years old and is still a joy to work with.

Bench.


This scenario is subject to the only constant, change.

Hope you all have enjoyed the oogle. I certainly enjoy a peek in at what other fellow machinists have and what they are up to.


----------



## Marco Bernardini

Rapscallion said:


> Lol Marco, "goat room" :rofl:.
> I have one of those mitre saws too (front right of your shop photo). I've never deemed any piece of equipment quite as useless in all my tooling experience. All that thing would ever cut for me was soft wood. And I ain't in the picture framing business.



That mitre saw is pretty good for high precision woodworking, for example to cut firewood… or small green branches for the goat! :lmao: 
Also, it's a good stand for the cell phone, since it's close to the door.
I don't know how power companies work in .za, but couldn't be an idea to install some solar panels and use the main line just as "backup" when you need some more power?


----------



## Rapscallion

Marco Bernardini said:


> That mitre saw is pretty good for high precision woodworking, for example to cut firewood… or small green branches for the goat! :lmao:
> Also, it's a good stand for the cell phone, since it's close to the door.
> I don't know how power companies work in .za, but couldn't be an idea to install some solar panels and use the main line just as "backup" when you need some more power?



Thanks for the mitre saw lessons 

Solar panels are something to think about. Don't know what area coverage and battery system would be sufficient enough. I would also imagine that the setup would be quite expensive although savings may be gained in the long run. It's one for future research but, thanks for the thought.


----------



## JohnG

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->  I built my retirement workshop in 2000-2001.  It’s probably the last building I’ll frame.  


	

		
			
		

		
	
<!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->             The SE corner houses my surface grinder and engine lathe.  I was trained on a “War Finish” Monarch during my undergraduate days at MIT, which set the bar pretty high right from the start.  I remember a Logan, a couple of South Bends, and a Jet during my career. Then I bought this 1950 vintage Pratt & Whitney the year I retired, and it was just like old times.


	

		
			
		

		
	
<!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->  The machines came out of an industrial arts shop after years of neglect.  It took about a year to assemble chucks, rests, centers, dogs, tool holders; bootstrap the collection into a working whole by turning a number of missing parts; and finally use the lathe for parts needed to rebuild the grinder.


	

		
			
		

		
	
<!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->  The other tool making area is the NW corner.  There’s a Delta drill press and a piece of Blanchard ground 1” steel plate, recycled from a scrapped assembly machine, as a surface plate.  A tool and die maker would turn up his nose at it, but a lot of guys in millwork maintenance shops work with these just fine.  I made the cabinet above with a gasketed glass door to be dust tight, and I keep precision layout tools in it.   



	

		
			
		

		
	
<!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->
<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->[FONT=&amp]I build tools so I can build woodwork.  The saw aisle is where the heavy work of stock preparation goes on.  There’s a Beach table saw, [/FONT][FONT=&amp]Northfield[/FONT][FONT=&amp] 12” jointer, Yates American 18” planer, Black and Decker industrial radial arm saw, stroke sander, Oliver hollow chisel mortiser, Davis and Wells 20” band saw.  The half round fan window on the back wall is typical of the ornamental windows I made at one point in my career.
	

		
			
		

		
	




[/FONT][FONT=&amp]<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->  [/FONT]My main shaper is this Whitney double spindle which I rebuilt in 1987 or so.  The motorized spindles are electrically switched to be direct driven at 3600 rpm off line frequency 3 phase or 9000 rpm off a GE 5kw 150 cycle inverter.  The right hand spindle has a standard shaper fence.  The left hand spindle has a shop built fence that turns it into what we would have called a side head sticker in the millwork trade.


<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->  The SW corner has my workbench for hand work, a small Delta shaper for detailing, and a Yates American shaper used mainly for endwork operations.     



	

		
			
		

		
	
<!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&amp]<!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->
[/FONT][FONT=&amp]<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->  [/FONT]Here we are, derelicts from the last century brought together on an abandoned farm outside a backwater town in the North woods for one last go around freed from the obligation of having to earn a living by what we do.  Now and then a piece like this serpentine front dresser in walnut veneer leaves the shop.


	

		
			
		

		
	
[FONT=&amp]<!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->
[/FONT]<!--[if !mso]><object  classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## Sanctifier

JohnG said:


> Here we are, derelicts from the last century brought together on an abandoned farm outside a backwater town in the North woods for one last go around freed from the obligation of having to earn a living by what we do.  Now and then a piece like this serpentine front dresser in walnut veneer leaves the shop.
> View attachment 76700
> 
> <object id="ieooui" classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D"></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style>



That is some fine workmanship. Can you post some more detailed pix? Thanks.

One day ($$$ permitting) I'll have my *ToyRoom* finished and equipped with most of the toys I want.


----------



## JohnG

Thanks, Sanctifier, for your compliment.  I found 2 more photos you might enjoy.
	

		
			
		

		
	





<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->              I found the design for this chest in The Encyclopedia of Furniture Making by Ernest Joyce and the walnut veneer on ebay.  I think the swirling grain pattern perfectly compliments the curved front.

              For my contribution, I’m most pleased with the cock bead moulding on the drawer fronts.  It’s a tiny 1/10” wide bull nose edging of solid wood let into recesses in the edges of the drawer fronts.  It was very fussy work to tailor it exactly to the serpentine curve on the top and bottom with fine mitered joints at the corners, the culmination of fine tuning of the shop machinery to work to precision tolerances.  It’s common in contemporary work to do these in a contrasting wood so they call attention to themselves, understandable given the time involved;  but I thought that would detract from to overall effect of the grain matching.  I’m pleased it’s almost invisible.     

        In my neck of the woods I can get walnut from the bottom lands in Iowa and birch from the northern forest in Michigan.  Bits and pieces of your Caribbean woods make their way here--beautiful, exotic, very hard, expensive.  I don't get to use them much. 

  <!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## Sanctifier

Thanks for the feedback... and the pix. EXCELLENT craftsmanship. 
Learning both professional joinery & machining (in proper Technical Training Courses) are both on my bucket list.
Just have to finish my *ToyRoom* and get my 1st love (three auto rotisserie restoration projects) done properly first.
Then  restore my South Bend 13"... and my late Dad's DeWalt 10" Radial Arm Saw. (So many projects... so few $$$... & so little TIME!!!) :talktogod:


----------



## tailwind

That is a very nice piece.


----------



## Andre

Here is my shop:




Closeup of CH compressor and 1948 BP M head milling machine.




Kennedy rollaround and another (forget brand) rollaround and homemade disk sander bought for $20 at a garage sale. The thing must weigh 60 pounds with no weight at the bottom




Jet 4x5" horizontal bandsaw, RR track anvil, grinder, vacuum.




Benches, note the dremel drill press to the right. I have not used it yet.




So that's it, no Abom79 shop though!

Still have to make a shop press......hmm.


----------



## JimDawson

Nice setup!

It looks like you still have enough room to move around in there, you must fill it with more tools.)


----------



## ddmunroe

> Pantograph.
> View attachment 75624
> 
> Nothing like the feel of how the metal is actually cutting. I say that as a CNC programmer with over 20 years experience.


Rapscallion:
Is it just for engraving or do you make / mill parts on it ...
Thank's for posting.
dd


----------



## PUREROCK RACING

zmotorsports said:


> I am new here and although not a "machinist" by any stretch of the imagination I thoroughly love machining and fabricating parts.  I am an industrial maintenance mechanic as my full time job for the past almost 26 years now (started right out of high school) and my wife, son and I have a small performance oriented motorsports business at our home.
> 
> I built the 1150 square foot shop in the back yard in 1995 after purchasing our home new in 1991.  I originally built it to take on side work after my normal 10+ hour day job for extra money to support my racing and tool addiction and also be the support center for my cars and motorcycles while spending some quality time with my son when he grew up.  I would pretty much work on anything I could get my hands on to earn money, from small engines to hi-performance engines and transmissions and it quickly turned into doing mainly general repairs.  I quickly became overwhelmed with customers and started to shift more towards work on race cars, motorcycles, sandrails, sand quads and more of the "custom" side of the industry.
> 
> I bought a Smithy CB1239 in the late 90's to support our business and have the ability to put more of my "custom touches" on various projects that I would work on for customers as well as my own projects.  I purchased it not knowing exactly how much I would be using it but I did have the need for lathe/mill but not the best budget and DEFINITELY not the floorspace to give up.
> 
> Over the past year and a half or so more customers have been having me do small machining jobs knowing that I have that capability.  I am 100% self taught so far from expert status or even novice for that matter.  I have simply applied common sense and ingenuity to the many items that I have machined.  I am sure many I did not do the "proper way" but I got the job done and satisfied my customer.
> 
> My wife and I started discussing our retirement more and more lately as we are nowhere near retiring but we are also not getting any younger.  I told her that I would love to be able to do more machining and less crawling around under cars and trucks during retirement.  To do that I felt like I needed to upgrade my little Smithy to something a little more suited for more full-time use and a bit more rigid to ensure accuracy, not that I haven't been able to get accurate work on the Smithy, it is just a lot more time consuming to creep up on dimensions.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my shop from a few years ago right after installing my Ammco 10k pound 2-post lift.  I will definitely take more as I am having to completely rearrange the entire one side to change placement of my motorcycle lifts and having to make room for two new machines where one machine resided.  I have always prided myself on purchasing the best tools and equipment I could so they would be a true investment in my future vs. just something to get the job done.  I would have loved to have a large full-size Bridgeport and large name brand American lathe but again, budget and floorspace are my limiting factors.  I recently ordered a Precision Mathews PM 1340GT and a PM 932PDF which from my research seem to be good quality yet in fairly small packages to fit into my tight little shop.
> 
> Mike.
> 
> Picture of the south side of my shop.  The small Snap-On toolbox near the corner is my son's.  The bead blasting cabinet is MAC tools and Nugier 20-ton hydraulic press.
> 
> 
> 
> My Snap-On toolbox and part of the west wall workbench area.
> 
> 
> 
> My toolbox looking towards the other west workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> The motorcycle are of the shop.  The small room houses my 60 gallon dual stage Quincy air compressor.  My solvent tank and the other west work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Welding equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Machining area of the shop.  Smithy lathe/mill, Wilton 20" drill press, Wilton 12" disc/6"x48" belt sander (probably the most used tool in the shop) and the Baldor bench grinder/wire wheel mounted on pedestal.
> 
> 
> 
> Welding table that I fabricated about 10 years or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> And stuffed with bikes and work.


dude, this is a sick shop you have... plus lots of toys too.  I like all the cabinets above the benches too, I'm going to do that same thing soon hopefully.  Floor space is prime realestate as you know lol


----------



## zmotorsports

PUREROCK RACING said:


> dude, this is a sick shop you have... plus lots of toys too.  I like all the cabinets above the benches too, I'm going to do that same thing soon hopefully.  Floor space is prime realestate as you know lol




Thanks.  I will post up some more pictures once my new equipment shows up.  I have also re-arranged almost the entire north side to make ready for the new lathe and mill arrival.  

Mike.


----------



## SWARFEATER

One 10 by 15 area of a 30 by 40 shop.


----------



## Whyemier

*Shop Envy!*

I gotta admit, when I see some of the shops you guys have...I kinda hate ya...:angry:in a non-violent friendly kinda way. :noidea: This hurts more since I recently went from 900sq ft to 216sq ft.

How the mighty (in my own mind):think1: have fallen!

Nice shop photos all y'all. :allgood:


----------



## Nightshift

I finally got around to digging out some pics of my hobby shop. I'm retired and play here when I'm not golfing. Hope you enjoy it. Bill


----------



## Marco Bernardini

Nightshift said:


> I finally got around to digging out some pics of my hobby shop. I'm retired and play here when I'm not golfing. Hope you enjoy it. Bill



Bill, wifey wants to know if you also work, in your shop, or if you spend all your time keeping it clean and tidy
:roflmao:


----------



## Nightshift

Marco Bernardini said:


> Bill, wifey wants to know if you also work, in your shop, or if you spend all your time keeping it clean and tidy
> :roflmao:



LMAO@Marco. Tell yer wifey that my machine shop is in the basement and my wifey insists I keep the chips cleaned up after every job as she's gone ballistic (more than once) about stepping on swarf that I dragged up to the kitchen or family room on my socks. So to keep peace in the family ... not to mention supper on the table, I comply. For the most part. Cheers, Bill


----------



## zmotorsports

Very nice workshop Nightshift.  I don't feel so bad about how tight I am on room now though.

Mike.


----------



## Whyemier

Nice.  Two lathes? Two Lathes!:nono:  How can a man have two lathes.:noidea:  Now I am jealous!:greenwithenvy:


----------



## atunguyd

Whyemier said:


> Nice.  Two lathes? Two Lathes!:nono:  How can a man have two lathes.:noidea:  Now I am jealous!:greenwithenvy:



Forget the two lathes.  Look at the first picture again.... He has a urinal. 

Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan12

Whyemier said:


> Nice.  Two lathes? Two Lathes!:nono:  How can a man have two lathes.:noidea:  Now I am jealous!:greenwithenvy:



I have 2,but no shop like that!:whiteflag:

- - - Updated - - -



atunguyd said:


> Forget the two lathes.  Look at the first picture again.... He has a urinal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P605 using Tapatalk


he has everything but room:wavinghi:


----------



## rmack898

Very nice shop.
Nice assortment of grinders too.

Almost forgot, nice 10EE.


----------



## drs23

rmack898 said:


> Very nice shop.
> Nice assortment of grinders too.
> 
> Almost forgot, nice 10EE.



Yeah, not to mention that BA DoAll!


----------



## Nightshift

Whyemier said:


> Nice.  Two lathes? Two Lathes!:nono:  How can a man have two lathes.:noidea:  Now I am jealous!:greenwithenvy:



I actually have 3 lathes ... another South Bend is in storage. I should sell it as I know I'll never use it.


----------



## Nightshift

dan12 said:


> he has everything but room



Dan, you sure got that right. My shop has zero room for anything else. Every time I buy another machine, I have to sell something to make room for it. I actually would really like to move my 20T press down from the garage into my shop, but I simply cannot accommodate the footprint it would take. So sad. If I were ever to move, it would have to have the space to build a suitable size, ground-level shop.

The only good things I can think of about a basement machine shop ... free heat and A/C, and real handy to the dinner table. But just about everything else is a bummer. For those of you who have moved a 48" Bridgeport mill or a 3,200 lb Monarch 10EE lathe ... try to imagine getting those into a basement 10' below the garage floor! It will give you a headache just thinking about it! Bill


----------



## RandyM

Nightshift said:


> I finally got around to digging out some pics of my hobby shop. I'm retired and play here when I'm not golfing. Hope you enjoy it. Bill



Bill, When do you have time to golf? I think you have a shop you can be very proud of. You have put together a very very nice collection of machines and tools. We all thank you for sharing your space with us.


----------



## ozzie46

Looks like he must have designed submarines for a living, the way he has stuff put in every available space. :roflmao:

  Beautiful shop though. I'm green with envy!


 Ron


----------



## rmack898

drs23 said:


> Yeah, not to mention that BA DoAll!



I had to look again and saw 2 vertical band saws and 2 Wilton vises. It's like the Noah's ark of shops.


----------



## ddushane

Very Very Sweet,


----------



## mark spencer

OH CRAP  JHGYk=-u2f0 and by the way......nice shop:winner:


----------



## zmotorsports

Well I finally got around to getting some updated pictures of my small modest shop/cave.

Here is one taken a while back taken looking back towards my open shop door.  Getting the sand rail/race car ready for a race.  Don't have said sand rail any longer.  Wallet has gotten a little fatter since giving up racing.  This is prior to getting my new equipment and re-arranging everything.



South wall.



Automotive bay.  South side of shop.



Front of south side of shop.  Hyd. press, bead blasting cabinet, coolant recycling machine and son's toolbox.



South workbench and my toolbox, west side of shop.



More of the west side of shop.  North workbench and toolbox up to compressor room.



Motorcycle lifts in front of motorcycle bay.



Far North side of shop.  Machining section.  New PM935TV mill.  Cart with tooling and granite surface plate.



North wall with ZEP recycling solvent tank and new PM1340GT lathe.



Welding bench.  JET 20" drill press, Baldor pedestal grinder/wire wheel and Wilton 12" disc/6x48 belt sander.



Welding equipment.



Hard to see in this picture, but Wilton 14" vertical bandsaw, JET 7x12 horizontal bandsaw, JD Squared tubing bender/dies, JD Squared tube roller and Mitler Brothers powered bead roller hanging on wall.


----------



## JimDawson

Great shop Mike! Very good use of space.  The only problem that I see is that it's way too clean and uncluttered. :rofl:  I wish mine was that neat and clean.


----------



## zmotorsports

JimDawson said:


> Great shop Mike!  Very good use of space.  The only problem that I see is that it's way too clean and uncluttered. :rofl:  I wish mine was that neat and clean.



Thanks Jim.  Oh how I hate a messy shop.  I hate the looks of it being so "stuffed" too but don't know what to do about that.  Wish it was bigger but don't want to go back into debt by moving and building a larger shop.  I am sure everyone feels the same way though, our shops are NEVER big enough.  Maybe that is a benefit because it forces me to complete a job before starting on another.


----------



## tailwind

JohnG said:


> Thanks, Sanctifier, for your compliment.  I found 2 more photos you might enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77111
> View attachment 77110
> 
> 
> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->              I found the design for this chest in The Encyclopedia of Furniture Making by Ernest Joyce and the walnut veneer on ebay.  I think the swirling grain pattern perfectly compliments the curved front.
> 
> For my contribution, I’m most pleased with the cock bead moulding on the drawer fronts.  It’s a tiny 1/10” wide bull nose edging of solid wood let into recesses in the edges of the drawer fronts.  It was very fussy work to tailor it exactly to the serpentine curve on the top and bottom with fine mitered joints at the corners, the culmination of fine tuning of the shop machinery to work to precision tolerances.  It’s common in contemporary work to do these in a contrasting wood so they call attention to themselves, understandable given the time involved;  but I thought that would detract from to overall effect of the grain matching.  I’m pleased it’s almost invisible.
> 
> In my neck of the woods I can get walnut from the bottom lands in Iowa and birch from the northern forest in Michigan.  Bits and pieces of your Caribbean woods make their way here--beautiful, exotic, very hard, expensive.  I don't get to use them much.
> 
> <!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:10.0pt;     font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->


Very nice piece of workmanship.


----------



## Falcon67

Some views of my playhouse.  24x40 that we built in 2011 after leaving the old house and shop.  We manage to keep a lot of things out of the weather.  There'd be a little more in here, but some items hide in the 24' race trailer.  I'm lucky enough to have AC and heat in both sections.  We had the slab poured and everything else was done by my wife and myself.  Hauling the lumber, roofing materials, etc.  The 2x12x24 joists weigh 100 lbs each and it took both of us to place them.  She hoofed OSB sheets up to me on the roof.  Team effort for sure.  I'll add a shot of the new little rock driveway if I get a chance to take a pic before dark.




One of these days I'll replace the blanket door with a real pocket door.  Maybe.



Work room.  I'd say "clean room", eh but not always.



Never too much bench surface area.



Before we put in a little drive way this year:



The full construction blog is located here: http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100482

Very blessed.


----------



## zmotorsports

Great looking shop Chris.  I love your shop, so nice and clean/organized.

I know what you mean about the team effort.

We purchased our home in 1991 and I had enough money saved up to build the shop as we were looking for a home with just enough property to build about a 26x30 shop.  After purchasing our home, my wife found out we were pregnant so I decided to hold off building the shop until after our son was born.  Glad I did because he was pre-mature and the medical bills damn near bankrupted us, even with insurance.

It took me a few years to get some money saved up again and get back on our feet but we finally broke ground on our shop in 1995, weekend after July 4th.  We hired out the concrete work and I did the remainder by myself along with some help from my brother-in-law.  The agreement was I would help him get his vehicles back into good mechanical condition and help him keep them that way as a barter.  I was also able to convince the building commission in our city to let me go a little larger than I originally had planned and now wish I would have even asked to go larger as our shop is only 34'x34'.  My "dream" shop would be a 60'x80' divided in half.  Half to work in, 40x60, and half to store our coach, trailer and bikes in.

I was moving tools into the shop after completing it Halloween weekend of 1995 and as they say, the rest is history.  I don't think that summer my wife and I did anything but work on the shop and save money where we could.  She was/is a trooper and I don't think I would be where I am today without her.


----------



## drs23

Really nice set up Chris. Is that a heater or dehumidifier above your bandsaw?

I sometimes wish my shop were adjacent to my home so I could just pop out there when an opportunity presents its self. Seven miles of speed zones and traffic signals puts me out of the mood to make the trip to the shop unless I'm going to work. Maybe I need to build on the 1/2 acre behind the shop. Hmmm...


----------



## Falcon67

Thanks folks.  Hah - it does look kinda organized in the pictures.  That is the 5kW shop heater.  It swivels so I can point it where I need it. 90% of the time, that's all that I need.  Backup is a 40K BTU propane turbo heater.  Used maybe twice last year.  I waffled on the turbo until it went on sale for $99.  It works well, but I don't much care for it.  Want it-Want it-Got it-Got it...meh.  Some day maybe I'll put in a Big Dawg 45K vented as a back up.  I filled 4 30 lb propane tanks in the fall of 2012 and still have one full - and one of the 4 was used up by the gas grill.  No dehumidifiers needed here.  Many time in winter we're boiling water on the stove to get some moisture in the air.  45% RH is "sticky" in this part of the country.  In winter we can see days of single digit RH.


----------



## zmotorsports

drs23 said:


> Really nice set up Chris. Is that a heater or dehumidifier above your bandsaw?
> 
> I sometimes wish my shop were adjacent to my home so I could just pop out there when an opportunity presents its self. Seven miles of speed zones and traffic signals puts me out of the mood to make the trip to the shop unless I'm going to work. Maybe I need to build on the 1/2 acre behind the shop. Hmmm...



I know what you mean.  I worked at my original little shop on my parents' farm from high school until 1995.  I was living at my parents house until 1989 and then the house that my wife and I first rented from my parents in 1989 when we were married, it was nice to walk right out the back of the small rental and hop the fence to my workshop.  In 1991 when we purchased our home about 12 miles and 20 minutes away I had to decide whether or not I had enough time to make it worth the drive to the shop to work.  It seemed if I didn't have at least 3 hours it almost wasn't worth it.  On the flip side, when I got off work and headed directly to the shop I would be there most of the night and return home just in time to go to bed and start all over again.  Didn't do well with a newborn baby nor a marriage but we made it work as it was extra money paying off medical bills and funding the future shop at home.  Wife said she was ok with it, but I could tell she wasn't fond of it.

Now after having my shop in the back yard for the past 19 years, I can't imagine not being able to walk out the back door and have my entire work shop at my disposal.  It is nice to be working in my back yard and being home.  For all of my son's school life now I was home working in the shop when he got home from school and was able to greet him and talk to him about his day when he walked in from school.  I have been very blessed because I know there are not many who can say that.




Falcon67 said:


> Thanks folks.  Hah - it does look kinda organized in the pictures.  That is the 5kW shop heater.  It swivels so I can point it where I need it. 90% of the time, that's all that I need.  Backup is a 40K BTU propane turbo heater.  Used maybe twice last year.  I waffled on the turbo until it went on sale for $99.  It works well, but I don't much care for it.  Want it-Want it-Got it-Got it...meh.  Some day maybe I'll put in a Big Dawg 45K vented as a back up.  I filled 4 30 lb propane tanks in the fall of 2012 and still have one full - and one of the 4 was used up by the gas grill.



How would it be to not HAVE to rely on a heater.  The heater in my shop runs generally 5+ months of the year.  Usually by around mid-November it is starting to cool off enough that I can't work with the shop door open any longer and I am itching by March and excited when I can finally pop the shop door open again and work.

When I built my shop I put a used Reznor 75k btu gas-fired overhead heater in it and it has worked great but recently I had to replace it as it was getting tired and I was having to nurse it along the past couple of years.  I was tired of putting time and money into it and was getting worried about it crapping out on me and freezing some of my supplies so I just upgraded to a new Modine Hot Dawg 75k btu heater.


----------



## RandyM

Falcon67 said:


> Some views of my playhouse.  24x40 that we built in 2011 after leaving the old house and shop.  We manage to keep a lot of things out of the weather.  There'd be a little more in here, but some items hide in the 24' race trailer.  I'm lucky enough to have AC and heat in both sections.  We had the slab poured and everything else was done by my wife and myself.  Hauling the lumber, roofing materials, etc.  The 2x12x24 joists weigh 100 lbs each and it took both of us to place them.  She hoofed OSB sheets up to me on the roof.  Team effort for sure.  I'll add a shot of the new little rock driveway if I get a chance to take a pic before dark.
> 
> One of these days I'll replace the blanket door with a real pocket door.  Maybe.
> 
> Work room.  I'd say "clean room", eh but not always.
> 
> Never too much bench surface area.
> 
> Before we put in a little drive way this year:
> 
> The full construction blog is located here: http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100482
> 
> Very blessed.



Nice Chris, VERY NICE! Definitely something to be proud of. We ALL thank you for sharing your little slice of paradise.


----------



## Cheeseking

Wow you guys have really great looking spaces!  Very cool to see how different people set themselves up.


----------



## Falcon67

Thanks so very much.  For your amusement, here's a shot taken at the old 20x24 shop at the ex-house.  During, ah, "peak usage" time.  Got a lot done in there, built two race cars, painted a couple of cars too.  Cozy.


----------



## zmotorsports

Ya, you needed to upsize/upgrade.  That looks like 10-gallons of crap stuffed into a 5-gallon can.:lmao:


----------



## ijustamisall

you guys aint got nothin on this little girl who doesn't belong here,you wanna see MY shop?well its where i work...
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
  you guys let me know if you get bored and want to see some more OK....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
cuz this is just the back half INSIDE....there's still the lobby the office and the inspection room plus the back yard..not that im bragging.,does it sound like im braggin on ya?ohhh wait i guess i could take pictures of the book room too?nah you guys aint interested in no books a girl could have are you?


----------



## drs23

Ain't scaird, C'mon with it! )


----------



## RandyM




----------



## ijustamisall

ok here you go....
	

		
			
		

		
	




















	

		
			
		

		
	
take careful notice everyone how shiny clean everything is.....alot of hard work went into that...when i first joined this site,does anyone recall how flustered i was? do you guys want to see some books?


----------



## ijustamisall

i want you all to know my friend has a hella collection and hes really proud of it and doesnt mind showing it off ,if you need a book or want me to check if he has it i dont mind at all.theres alot of these old drawings for the really old machines.
	

		
			
		

		
	


















	

		
			
		

		
	
please don't make me post them all,,,hes got a lot more books than machines for sure,,,, he collected them and those plastic tubs are all  drawings of the older machines, and there's about ten of them,if  anybody needs one just  ask,if we dont have it i will look,,,i have not been able to locate the boring bar by  storm but i did try.  now to the lobby
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
that's the top secret inspection room shh
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
..anoy how  thats the lobby and the books.. tomorrow maybe the yard...boss man says THANKS FOR LOOKING!!


----------



## P.K.

Here is my tiny shop, only 12' x 18'.
I just recently insulated and still under construction. 
Needs paint, lighting, electricity and shelves.


----------



## woodtickgreg

P.K. nice little shop, very clean. I especially like the kaw tripple!


----------



## P.K.

woodtickgreg said:


> P.K. nice little shop, very clean. I especially like the kaw tripple!



Thank you woodtickgreg. This riding season I put 5000 miles (8000 km) on my Kaw, which is probably why I havent been able to finish my shop


----------



## Jawn

It's a bit of a mess, but here's my funspace. Just set up my new lathe (Grizzly G0602).


----------



## RandyM

Jawn said:


> It's a bit of a mess,



Sure looks beautiful to me. Looks like you found a very nice spot for the new machine. Thank you for the post.


----------



## zmotorsports

Looks like a nice work space.

Congrats on the new lathe.


----------



## Jawn

Thanks, here's a close-up of the lathe from right after I set it up. The bench was a freebie (via my girlfriend's family's junk removal business). Just looking at it I had some doubts over its ability to hold the lathe, but through some research and unscientific testing I decided to give it a shot (price was right, anyway). The punched peg-holes on the end do make a convenient spot for storing parts. I have since milled the T-nut for a Phase-II quick change toolpost (AXA/100 size) and installed it.


----------



## RandyM

Jawn said:


> Thanks, here's a close-up of the lathe from right after I set it up. The bench was a freebie (via my girlfriend's family's junk removal business). Just looking at it I had some doubts over its ability to hold the lathe, but through some research and unscientific testing I decided to give it a shot (price was right, anyway). The punched peg-holes on the end do make a convenient spot for storing parts.



Very nice. Looks like the bench can hold quite a bit of tooling. So, what is the first scheduled project. We need to see chips flying.


----------



## Jawn

RandyM said:


> Very nice. Looks like the bench can hold quite a bit of tooling. So, what is the first scheduled project. We need to see chips flying.


The first scheduled project will be learning how to use it! I have been playing with making a straight shank threaded drill chuck arbor for a random 3/8" Jacobs chuck I've had laying around... something that can be installed in the mill without having to raise the head (round column mill... advantageous to not move the head sometimes). I ordered an assortment of round steel rod from Amazon, first attempts weren't great. I think my tool geometry must be off. Threads came out really jagged. Turned portions were dimensionally ok, but not happy with the finish.

After that, maybe a whistle, just for "gits and shiggles"... I have some aluminum tubing from an obnoxiously loud windchime that I was scrapping.

Eventually, when I'm fairly confident in being able to machine something with not such a high chance of screwing up the part, I'm eyeballing some stationary steam engine kits... specifically the PM Research #4/6... Then at some point, a 7.5" gauge locomotive may be in the works.


----------



## Hawkeye

Still some months from getting back into my house, but here's an advanced look at my shop as it is today. I'm excited about the chance to set it up as an integrated system. I'll find out how much (or little) I know about efficient layout.

Here's the main shop. You can see the new opening that will become a 4' door into the garage. That will make it much easier to move my machines back in when the house is ready. (And any new ones that beg to come home.)



This is the room where the fire started. The wall between that room and the main shop will be removed, leaving about 7' between the door post and the furnace and hot water tank, which will be on the right. That room will become the wood shop. The table saw, bandsaw, wood lathe and router table will move in there, leaving much more space in the metal shop.



I still need to collect dimensions for my machines to use in the drawing process for the new layout. Micke already provided numbers from his Storebro lathe. I just need to find dimensions for a Hercus lathe, ZX-25 mill/drill and Victoria U2 horizontal mill. I can get close enough for things like a pedestal grinder and drill press. Once I have all yhat, I can draw up symbols that I can move around the CAD drawing until I get the final layout to print.


----------



## zmotorsports

Updated pictures after finally moving the last of my equipment around.  I think I am happy where everything is located at this point.

Standing at the man door looking into the welding/fabrication/machining section of the shop.



Standing at the man door looking towards the automotive half of the shop with the Ammco 10k pound two-post lift, with my son's new to him 02 Duramax on the lift.



And finally, standing at the large 20' rollup door looking towards the motorcycle and machining/fabrication portion of the shop.  Currently I have the two motorcycle lifts pushed together merely to allow a little more room to walk around them.  Normally they are separated by a couple of feet to have a bike on each.



In the summer months our Harleys are in the space above but for winter I move them into the garage so my son can park his Jeep in the warm shop.  I also usually have a motorcycle or two on the lifts for winter projects but I haven't been able to find any worth purchasing this year.  I haven't been able to find one to build over the winter yet, let alone two of them.  I will keep looking but right now in my area people are wanting stupid money for their old run down bikes.


----------



## sk1nner

My small 2 car garage.

2 of my tool boxes and my sand blaster stored under my clutter catcher (work bench)




Dar Sin 1237GH lathe and HF 20T press




Enco mill/drill and other tool box




the ever popular 4x6 band saw, and my Vulcan anvil




garbage picked drill press (I broke the base, and had to improvise the I beam as a replacement)




over view from the drive way




I have a Century mig welder, an old Monkey Wards stick welder, air compressor and cherry picker  stored in the shed that is only about a foot away from the garage.   If any one has any ideas on a better layout, I'm all ears. I would love to maximize space.


----------



## Surprman

I got a new phone and was able to take a nice panoramic picture of my shop.  I just got the anti fatigue mats(from Lowes).  They are pretty nice.  Much better on my legs and it should help keep the paint on the floor from wearing off.

Rick


----------



## herbet999

nice.. that's way too clean.


----------



## Surprman

herbet999 said:


> nice.. that's way too clean.



ha ha - thanks, everyone says that!  (If you look carefully though, there is a big pile of swarf under the lathe.)


----------



## Brain Coral

Wow... !!!  So many great shops, in all different sizes and configurations. Just looking at all the pics, gives me ideas for improvement... 

My shop is the ground floor of my house... 26' x 36' ... with living quarters up above. I combine woodworking with machining...











































Cheers... 

Brian


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brain Coral said:


> Wow... !!!  So many great shops, in all different sizes and configurations. Just looking at all the pics, gives me ideas for improvement...
> 
> My shop is the ground floor of my house... 26' x 36' ... with living quarters up above. I combine woodworking with machining...
> 
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> Brian


Brian, love the shop, great hand plane collection. I too have combined metal working with my wood working, I was a wood worker first. I have recently moved and I am setting up shop again in my basement. This time I am separating the wood shop from the metal shop, the metal machines really don't like the sawdust sticking to the oil. Now I will be able to do both at the same time.


----------



## Brain Coral

Thanks Greg... 

I have no issues with both disciplines sharing the same space, as I have good quality covers for all of the metalworking machinery and good dust collection, both at the machines and at the ceiling level... but it takes maybe 10 minutes to properly cover everything before I can run the woodworking machinery. 

Here's a couple of pics of some tool storage...











Brian


----------



## brightonmike

I've been a member for a while without posting much so here's a few photos of my little 20x20 shop. There's a Jet 612 surface grinder, a Birmingham 9x42 mill and a Clausing 600 (13x40) lathe. Don't know how good the picture is but one of my pride and joys is the walnut Gerstner chest.
Mike


----------



## Peter Dahlman

Hi!
New to the forum, from Sweden.
Here's a little from my hobby dungeon.


Taig CNC mill



Plasma table with Hypertherm powermax 1250



China-lathe

A little messy shop from time to time...


----------



## WoodBee

Brain Coral said:


> Thanks Greg...
> 
> I have no issues with both disciplines sharing the same space, as I have good quality covers for all of the metalworking machinery and good dust collection, both at the machines and at the ceiling level... but it takes maybe 10 minutes to properly cover everything before I can run the woodworking machinery.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of some tool storage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Brian,
I am currently planning to make covers as I have a mixed shop also. What did you make your covers of?

Peter


----------



## itsme_Bernie

A little messy shop from time to time... :)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to see any mess in the pictures?  Hah hah
> 
> Bernie


----------



## Brain Coral

WoodBee said:


> Brian,
> I am currently planning to make covers as I have a mixed shop also. What did you make your covers of?
> 
> Peter


 
Hello Peter,

I didn't make any of the covers for my machinery. I use a mix of pre-made covers for boats, generators, ATV's and some king sized bed sheets. I only put the covers on while in "woodworking" mode, and as soon as the dust settles, I remove them to prevent any trapped moisture from forming rust.

Brian


----------



## WoodBee

Thanks for the info Brian,
Sorry for the late response, have been "mia" for a while .
I assume your covers are mainly made from plastic "sheet"?

Peter


----------



## Brain Coral

Hello Peter 

The "bought" covers are a man made material that are mostly a nylon of some sort. I'm not sure if they are breatheable or not. The cotton "used"  bed sheets work just as well.

Brian


----------



## WoodBee

Ok, thanks Brian,
I will have a go at making some then.

Peter


----------



## Grumpy Gator

Brian Coral,
What in the world does that "Four Jaw" chuck in front of your table saw fit on ???
The 4 jaw for my old Sidney is almost that big and it weights about a 100lbs.
***********Just Asking*******************G*******************************************


----------



## gbritnell

This is my shop. When we moved into the new house I took one corner of the basement and framed up a room that would be my shop and art work room. Sometimes it's a little tight but for model work it's fine. I have since replaced the round column mill with a Grizzly knee mill but I can't tell you the amount of work that came off this machine. 
gbritnell


----------



## GK1918

Finally my boy gets some extra time starting construction.  One day the floor, two days framed sided & roofed. Next insulation and
sheet rocked.  My boy in yellow shirt is a union state carpenter as well as the other two. 
It will have an office with a/c (a/c & we still got a winter coat on?) but it will be there. Still
have a lot to think about >floor covering/paint?  placement of machines? moving machines?
no 8,000lb rental  fork lifts around here my loaders too big, I have no forks for it, meaning
if I lift a machine up in the main shop the bucket up with a mill hanging wont fit thru the
12 foot high door but has to go thru an 8ft door.  so  the mill is 6.5"  high drill press 6.7" high
lathe 6.8" high all big and heavy. I'll getter done.  More concerned about floor plans wall
color?  I'm thinking typical shop old school  mint green half way then off white up to the
suspended ceiling???   Suspended ceiling?  maybe better= sheet rock, more insulation.
be reminded, I'm no carpenter I can't read a ruler, but a mic I can. can't cut a straight
board either lol.....    sam


----------



## Firestopper

Seventeen years ago we built our dream home with attached 26' x 50' shop. Main electrical panel is 400 amp (200 to house and 200 for shop). The old shop served me well, but over the years I continued to add equipment and found myself out of room. Two years ago I started the permitting process for a detached metal building (Mueller). Many long days and two years later my dream shop became a reality. 40' x 80' with 14' eves and a 1:12 pitch roof. The different systems within the shop took a long time as I wanted to spare no expense. I am very blessed to have great friends and neighbors who followed direction in  accomplishing my end goal. I work 24 shifts so during the week days I worked alone and a lot of the interior details took longer but in the end came together.  So many things I want to share in this post, so not sure how much time and space I should take up.
I will start from the dirt work and do my best to keep it short as possible.

The first photo is the old 1300 sf attached garage.   This will eventually be repainted and used for car/motorcycle storage. Its a drive through set up with 18' doors and full bath.

The start of the dirt/form work. The foundation required engineering to satisfy the county permitting. The piers for the I-beams (10 total) required 5'-9" x 5'-9" x  28" deep with #4 rebar grid. The main slab is 5" thick 3000psi with fiber and re-mesh. The footers are 12" x 18" with #4 rebar and 4" of AB compaction was another call out.

A 44 meter pump truck was used for the main slab as we poured 75 yards from 0300 am to 0600 am. finishing up at noon with the last soft cut expansion. 1-1/2"square tubing was attached to the inside of the forms to create a notch for the overlapping sheets. Power and water stub outs were also in place prior to pouring. 

The building kit was delivered as promised from El Paso with no problems noted. The delivery driver also had a rough terrain "crab" type fork lift for unloading. We also have a 5K Hyster that was used for all red iron  as well as staging the sheets. The entire red iron was in place six days later and no skins attached as more concert work was needed for a rear drive apron and 7' side walk  (NE and E exposures). I didn't want  the skins to be a burden on the finishing process (access) as well as mucking up the skins finish with unwanted splashing of concrete. The second pour took 20 yards to finish.


----------



## Firestopper

The last bit of concrete (next to the building) on the West end of the new shop required a trench drain to control heavy rain coming from the house scuppers as well as the slopped existing drive way. A small section formed for the man door was incorporated  into this pour.  This portion took 6.5 yards and two pours to accomplish as the center pitched portion could not be poured until the forms were stripped and dirt work compleated . The average depth of concrete was 9.5 inches required for fork lift traffic. I re-used the 1-1/2" square tubing to create the same notch  to accommodate the bar grating. The trench drain slopes 3.5" in 48' and ends up under ground 48' deep and  70' long leech field. A clean out was added using heavy perforated strainer to keep pack rats from building/blocking  the 3" pipe during the dry moths.

With the concrete work (next to the building) completed, it was time to skin the building. All door opening required cutting as well as the trim pieces. I opted to send back the R-10 insulation for a refund and go with R-30 throughout as the heat in the summer can be brutal. The R-30 would be added after the building was "dried in.  The wall skins were stacked in groups of ten and pre drilled for a nice even look after install. Four days later and time for roof skins.  The roof required four guys, two on the roof and tow on the ground. All butyl tape was pre set prior to raising. two 10' roof vent also added. All foam closures pre located as well for a tight seal. The roof took 3 days to complete  All Z purlins  had closed cell foam insulation tape installed prior to the roof skins to prevent condensation between the red iron and skins in cold weather.


----------



## Firestopper

Next was to bring power in to the 200amp sub panel. This required 70+ feet of 2" emt and 00 feeders. Wiring took 3 full days to complete. The Jannis insulated doors added (3 conventional and one rollup). The motors are jack shaft type (Liftmaster 3800) with solenoid actuated bolts for added security. T5 light fixtures installed with each bay having its own  3 way switch. No need to have all the lights on when working in one area. A total of 18 fixtures with six T5 tubes. Each fixture puts out 33K lumens. On a side note, I ended up purchasing a whole pallet of fixtures (100 fixtures) for a very good price due to volume. I asked some friends if they be interested in a group buy and it worked out the cost of each fixture with cord caps,chain kits and bulbs came to $96.00 each. A good price considering one fixture with no tubes run $147. ea.


----------



## Firestopper

R-30 insulation was next, I went with this upgrade as triple digits (105-115 gets old) are routine in the Southwest and R-30 would make the shop  more comfortable coupled with the 12K cfm evaporative cooler.

With  the insulation complete, it was time to hang 3/4" BC plywood  all the way around and up to 8'. Most sheets required pockets cut for receptacles/switches.  The plywood provides for anchoring future brackets, shelves etc. as well as protection. Tape & texture, primed and painted. This took six days as most of it was done alone. Frog tape is the ticket for crisp paint lines. The I beams  and garage doors were also masked and painted for a continuous look.


----------



## Firestopper

More to come later as I need to get some work done.


----------



## zmotorsports

Damn!!!!  That is a shop.  Beautiful.

Mike.


----------



## Firestopper

Thanks Mike.

The next project was the copper water line that provides to spigots, sink and swamp cooler. The copper line shares several over head trapeze brackets that also secure the air line via unistrut .  A sink mount was built to eliminate the sink legs. Spiral oval ductwork was used to preserve shop hight.


----------



## Firestopper

74' of ductwork secured with aircraft cable. Each section was sealed from the inside...guess who crawled inside to seal haha.  "Swampzilla" has two wet sections, two pumps, and 8" media resting on a custom built stand (second welding project done in the new shop). Next up was the compressor dryer and airlines. I used the fast pipe system from rapid air. The 1" extruded aluminum piping (powder coated ) and fittings are rated to 195 psi.
Its a loop system totaling 320' with two overhead reels and several double drops.


----------



## Firestopper

The floor was cleaned and sealed using xylene base sealer. The saw joints were caulked with Seka self leveling compound, this took 5 days since I could only do half the floor at one time. 6" vinyl mop board was used to finish up the walls/floor.


----------



## Firestopper

Each piece of equipment was cleaned, serviced and brought in to there new home. This took several days as some machines required more than others.


----------



## Firestopper

51 ton iron worker, 1440 lathe, CNC lagun mill, smaller mill, vertical band saw, cold saw, plate roller welding machines, fume extractor, profile roller, rotary  pipe/tubing bender, and a CNC plasma table moved in and located. RPC installed and 3ph power to machines. 

A new XPR-10A-LP (Bendpak) was install in the N/E bay  (roll up door used for this reason) with the help of a buddy.


----------



## Firestopper

The last bit of concrete (19 yards) finished up the new apron on the front. 6" pipe was used for bollards  to protect the drive through door as well as corner protection for the building.


----------



## Firestopper

I have been trying to finish up the shop over the last six months, but seem to only have time to work on paying projects. I still need to stock the new overhead plate rack, bring in the horizontal band saw, input/out put rollers for saw station, 8' apron break and various brackets. The new added space is so nice  when working on several projects. 

The past two years have been taxing, but in the end worth the effort. So far I have $26.00 per sf. Doing the work myself allowed me to upgrade many features and end up with my dream shop. Currently I work in the shop every other day as my career is winding down. Once retired, I will be spending more time where I belong.

Thanks for looking and keep turning and burning.


----------



## zmotorsports

Well I don't think I can compete with Firestoppers shop but here is my lame attempt.

Few pictures of the motorcycle half of our shop.
















It's pretty tight in there, I had to stagger the bike lifts to keep trips to the toolbox and workbenches unobstructed without bumping the bike on the opposite lift that I was working on.  It is a little frustrating but I think I finally have things arranged in a manner than work is not impeded to bad.

Mike.


----------



## Firestopper

Mike, 

You have a beautiful shop, well laid out and functional. I spy some very nice machines/tooling in your organized shop.

I have the same exact lift (grey one) that I need to fit in the auto/bike bay. 

Keep the shiny side up!

Paco


----------



## zmotorsports

firestopper said:


> Mike,
> 
> You have a beautiful shop, well laid out and functional. I spy some very nice machines/tooling in your organized shop.
> 
> I have the same exact lift (grey one) that I need to fit in the auto/bike bay.
> 
> Keep the shiny side up!
> 
> Paco



Thank you.  I appreciate that.  I wish it were the size of yours though.

Mike.


----------



## rmack898

Paco,
That is one nice shop you built. I especially like the flag you have hanging. Semper Paratus.
Can you tell a little bit more about the tube bender and it's capacities?


----------



## Firestopper

rmack898,

The Ercolina 060 super bender is a 110vac machine. Digital readout for repeated bends capable of bending 1.5" sch. 40 and  2" tubing. 
We have 1/2"-1-3/4" dies, other profiles can be bent with additional dies. The machine was  purchased mainly  for production, but has been used for one off custom projects as well. Simple operation and quiet. A rotary positioner can be added to this model as well.  The first photo shows a stack of handle bars bent with this machine.
	

		
			
		

		
	



For larger profiles, I use a 480 vac 3 ph profile rolling (also Italian made) machine. This Machine has digital readout was well for repeated profiles. This machine can be operated on its back for long/large profiles if you run out of ceiling hight.


The Coast Guard flag was a gift by my son who is currently  serving. His first assignment after the USCG academy was on a medium endurance cutter where he served as an Ensign. This flag logged in over 44,000 nautical miles (while he served aboard) and was retired. She hangs proudly in  "Pops" shop.  I guess you could say I owe the shop to my son as the money I saved for his college education was never used after receiving an appointment to the Academy. 

I hope I answered your question on the rotary bender.


----------



## rmack898

Paco,
I just have one more question on the 060 super bender. Can it bend past 180* and what is the smallest center line radius?

I too have logged many miles on a few medium endurance cutters. My thanks to your son for his service.


----------



## Firestopper

My unit  (older version) bends 0-180 degrees
Max CLR = 8-7/8"
Min CLR =  2D (depending on wall thickness)
The newer super 060 bender has slightly different specifications and runs on 220vac. Not sure on all the differences between old and new.

Thank you for your service. 

BTW, my sons first cutter was home ported in Cape May NJ. I see your in southern NJ.


----------



## rmack898

Vigorous or Dependable? I am now a civilian employee for the CG and have worked on both ships. I am also a plankowner on Vigorous.


----------



## Firestopper

Dependable


----------



## extropic

firestopper said:


> Next was to bring power in to the 200amp sub panel. This required 70+ feet of 2" emt and 00 feeders. Wiring took 3 full days to complete. The Jannis insulated doors added (3 conventional and one rollup). The motors are jack shaft type (Liftmaster 3800) with solenoid actuated bolts for added security. T5 light fixtures installed with each bay having its own  3 way switch. No need to have all the lights on when working in one area. A total of 18 fixtures with six T5 tubes. Each fixture puts out 33K lumens. On a side note, I ended up purchasing a whole pallet of fixtures (100 fixtures) for a very good price due to volume. I asked some friends if they be interested in a group buy and it worked out the cost of each fixture with cord caps,chain kits and bulbs came to $96.00 each. A good price considering one fixture with no tubes run $147. ea.



Beautiful shop.  I'm appropriately green. It's interesting that you used only 18 light fixtures and sold off 82. You must have a lot of friends building/upgrading their shops.


----------



## Firestopper

Thank you extropic,

18 fixtures did a nice job illuminating the shop. I did wire in additional switched receptacles  around the upper perimeter (switches low and receptacles high) for future neon signs and or task lighting. So far so good! I quickly learned to only turn on the bays that require lighting as the power bill reflects usage. Lol!  The "bodega" as my wife and I call the shop combined with our home we share with our four GSD require KW's, especially during the summer months. The "Germans" like the house cold so the Mexicans pay the bill hahaha. We love our animals.
From the left: Valkyrie, Phalanx, Gladius and Hercules. (highjack complete, sorry)



In the end, I ended up with five extra fixtures that quickly sold to a neighbor to replace his old T-10's in his garage.

Take care,
Paco


----------



## WalterC

Old Iron said:


> I looked and didn't see a thread about this so I figured I start one.I've only been working on my shop about 4 years! First three pictures our of SWMO'S shop cause thats one way to get to mine. I still need to finish hers but need to plane some more oak for more trim.
> 
> The forth one is a covered walk way to mine. Next is my computer desk,Next is Hight Gauges and some of my oil cans. Then some model Harley Choppers. Machinerys Hand Books I'm trying to get all of them.
> 
> Paul





Old Iron said:


> I looked and didn't see a thread about this so I figured I start one.I've only been working on my shop about 4 years! First three pictures our of SWMO'S shop cause thats one way to get to mine. I still need to finish hers but need to plane some more oak for more trim.
> 
> The forth one is a covered walk way to mine. Next is my computer desk,Next is Hight Gauges and some of my oil cans. Then some model Harley Choppers. Machinerys Hand Books I'm trying to get all of them.
> 
> Paul


----------



## WalterC

Built in 1946, my shop is old, but it serves me well though it is getting small. 
 The wife says "No more buildings"!  I guess that is why the neighbors call me the tool man- I can't quit the habit.

  I have this video that shows part of the shop. The rest is a mess due to projects and I'm re-doing my space since the new lathe takes up so much space.


----------



## WalterC

firestopper said:


> Thank you extropic,
> 
> 18 fixtures did a nice job illuminating the shop. I did wire in additional switched receptacles  around the upper perimeter (switches low and receptacles high) for future neon signs and or task lighting. So far so good! I quickly learned to only turn on the bays that require lighting as the power bill reflects usage. Lol!  The "bodega" as my wife and I call the shop combined with our home we share with our four GSD require KW's, especially during the summer months. The "Germans" like the house cold so the Mexicans pay the bill hahaha. We love our animals.
> From the left: Valkyrie, Phalanx, Gladius and Hercules. (highjack complete, sorry)
> View attachment 106829
> 
> 
> In the end, I ended up with five extra fixtures that quickly sold to a neighbor to replace his old T-10's in his garage.
> 
> Take care,
> Paco




 That dog on the left just won my heart with that look. I want him.!!


----------



## Firestopper

Hi WalterC,
Valkyrie has a beautiful disposition about her, of all the GSD I have had the pleasure of owning, this girl is the most loving requiring a lot of touching. Don't be fooled by her innocent looks as she is very protective of us.


----------



## Firestopper

Pilot light for compressed air system.
I seem to find myself forgetting to shut down the auto dump, refrigeration and compressor itself at the end of the day. Not really a big deal other than every 40 minutes the auto dumps for 2.5 seconds resulting in unnecessary release of air to the outside (loud). My neighbor installs barrier arms and auto gates for a living and came across a NIB traffic signal left over from a government job. I installed the signal wired it into the switched receptacle that powers the auto dump and refrigeraton unit. No excuses now. If I leave the system on, I've gone blind! The light is bright and is visible from all angles of the shop. The light look pretty darn cool in the shop,on or off.


----------



## JimDawson

I have a 12 hour timer switch on mine, like you I forget to shut down also.


----------



## zmotorsports

firestopper said:


> Pilot light for compressed air system.
> I seem to find myself forgetting to shut down the auto dump, refrigeration and compressor itself at the end of the day. Not really a big deal other than every 40 minutes the auto dumps for 2.5 seconds resulting in unnecessary release of air to the outside (loud). My neighbor installs barrier arms and auto gates for a living and came across a NIB traffic signal left over from a government job. I installed the signal wired it into the switched receptacle that powers the auto dump and refrigeraton unit. No excuses now. If I leave the system on, I've gone blind! The light is bright and is visible from all angles of the shop. The light look pretty darn cool in the shop,on or off.
> View attachment 107640
> View attachment 107641
> View attachment 107642



Cool idea on the traffic light for your compressor.

Tell me more about your Duramax.  I have an 06 that is white with a 6" RCD lift and 36" tires that I love.  Been thinking about building a rear bumper with a tire carrier as I am tired of having it lying in the bed of the truck.  I would love to see some more pics and details of the truck and your rear bumper with tire carrier.  What size tires are you running?

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## Firestopper

zmotorsports said:


> Cool idea on the traffic light for your compressor.
> 
> Tell me more about your Duramax.  I have an 06 that is white with a 6" RCD lift and 36" tires that I love.  Been thinking about building a rear bumper with a tire carrier as I am tired of having it lying in the bed of the truck.  I would love to see some more pics and details of the truck and your rear bumper with tire carrier.  What size tires are you running?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike.



Mike,

the rig is a 05 GMC Sierra (LLY) duramax 2500HD. The lift is 6" Fabtech and the tire size is LT325/65R-18.
I will write up the bumper build in the welding/fab section as to not deviate from this "Lets see your shop" thread.
Take care,
Paco


----------



## zmotorsports

That would be great Paco, thanks.  Nice looking truck.

Mike.


----------



## sanddan

Here's a few pictures of my shop. I just had the outside painted as the outside metal was getting faded (22 yrs old) and the addition was a slightly different shade due to the fading. It now matches the house color and ties everything together.


----------



## Firestopper

Nice work space, and in the wilderness to boot! You are blessed man.


----------



## sanddan

LOL, not wilderness but we do have 5 ac. We are actually in the Portland metro area just outside the built up areas so we have the convenience of the city with the space of the country. Best of all worlds while it lasts.


----------



## JimDawson

Yup, it is the best of both worlds.  I like it out here.  As long as they don't change the Urban Growth Boundary we have it made.


----------



## zmotorsports

Great looking shop Dan.  I love it.

Mike.


----------



## sanddan

JimDawson said:


> Yup, it is the best of both worlds.  I like it out here.  As long as they don't change the Urban Growth Boundary we have it made.



Hey Jim, I finely found the replacement mill for the bench top. A Jet 9x49 came up for sale on craigslist, var speed head, 3ph with VFD and 3 axis DRO. He's the second owner, lightly used in a home shop for the last 6 years, and is also selling a Jet lathe and several other items. Delivery to my shop (only 6 miles from his place) is included so I'm pretty stoked. Now to sell my PF45 clone.


----------



## JimDawson

Awesome!  

Now you need a forklift to move you new equipment into your shop.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/7000-clark-forklift-sandy-oregon-3900.37106/


----------



## sanddan

Re-organized the machining area when I got my new mill. I swapped the mill and lathe positions to better suit the larger mill. Still need to work on tool storage for the items used the time.


----------



## Cheeseking

Wow your shop looks huge!  High ceilings too
Getting things set up nice is half the work.


----------



## JimDawson

Looks like it was made to fit there!


----------



## Bamban

It's not much, but I'll play. Mother Superior allocated half of the garage for my machines and the other half for her CTS and she would not budge. I have to make do with the space, the latest acquisitions are or will be on wheels, including the 10x24 lathe.  The bench grinder is on a steel truck wheel with an inch plate welded to it for ballast to the massive grinder. The HF special band saw will get a base on wheels, and so would the floor drill press. Just waiting on my welder so I can fab the bases.


----------



## kvt

OK,   A lot in a small space,  Just keep moving a little at a time toward the other side and see what happens.   Also,  Like your added weight on the band saw.


----------



## Charles Spencer

Well, my shop isn't very impressive. but it's mine and makes me happy.

It's in kind of a strange place - neither basement or garage.  My house was built in 1879.  In the early 1920s the owners decided to add on a garage for their brand new Model T.  I guess it fit the Model T, but most cars since then wouldn't fit in it.  It's at ground level but no longer has the garage door(s).  It has stairs to the basement and stairs to the house.  

The horizontal mill was added after the other pictures were taken.


----------



## LathemanGoody

My shop is very small, well for some of you its big enough. 1 car garage is taken up i have enough room to walk around in it but thats it. I have tired to organize and buy equipment that was large enough to be used in place and not have to roll it around.

Heres a link for a slideshow.

Okay I felt a little guilty for not trying harder to organize the photos. So here we go. I broke the Tour type stuff down and its here: http://s1357.photobucket.com/user/slickjenny8019/slideshow/machinie shop tour

The other stuff with descriptions. http://s1357.photobucket.com/user/slickjenny8019/slideshow/Machine shop stuff


----------



## Grumpy Gator

_O.K. you got my attention._
_What is that on the craftsmen mower deck ?? Inquiring minds want to know....._
_***G***
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
****
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
******_


----------



## AR1911

I don't know about you guys and your nice, clean shops!


----------



## sanddan

AR1911, it looks like you might have a tool collector addiction. I see a little Craftsman lathe stashed under the bigger lathe and several machines being restored. Nice shop!


----------



## jpfabricator

A lot less space since I picked up the burke! You shure have been busy.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## AR1911

jpfabricator said:


> A lot less space since I picked up the burke! You shure have been busy.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker



Hi Jake!  I hope you have that Burke making chips.
I may have a little less room, but it was a lot more full a couple months ago.   And I've taken in more projects.


----------



## AR1911

sanddan said:


> AR1911, it looks like you might have a tool collector addiction. I see a little Craftsman lathe stashed under the bigger lathe and several machines being restored. Nice shop!



Yep, I'm in the 12 Step program. That's the distance from the lathe to the buffer.
Actually, that photo is a little old. That little Atlas is gone to a new home, as is that bright green Benchmaster. I'm trying to finish up a Clausing mill, a Hardinge BB4, and a Lab-Volt CNC mill. I've recently added an Emco Compact 5 CNC and a Yamaha scooter, both partial/projects.  And there's an Atlas shaper plus that green Logan waiting attention.  
    I really need to stop looking at CL.


----------



## LathemanGoody

Mower deck is a foundry i built, used it for blacksmithing while I built tools for melting melts.


Tool and equipment buying is addictive, until you run out of space.


----------



## jpfabricator

LathemanGoody said:


> Mower deck is a foundry i built, used it for blacksmithing while I built tools for melting melts.
> 
> 
> Tool and equipment buying is addictive, until you run out of space.



Get more space!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## zmotorsports

Here are a few pictures of the motorcycle and machining/fabricating half of our shop. 









Getting pretty tight in there.

Mike.


----------



## NCjeeper

Here is my 850 square foot cave.


----------



## Bill Rosselot

zmotorsports said:


> Here are a few pictures of the motorcycle and machining/fabricating half of our shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting pretty tight in there.
> 
> Mike.


Mike your shop is awesome.  I myself work on bikes but you have two lifts wow only have one, but right now I'm working on getting all of my machines into one shop.  Great layout.


----------



## zmotorsports

Bill Rosselot said:


> Mike your shop is awesome.  I myself work on bikes but you have two lifts wow only have one, but right now I'm working on getting all of my machines into one shop.  Great layout.



Thanks Bill, I appreciate that.

Last week sold my two bandsaws (Wilton 14" vertical and Jet 7x12 horizontal) and I am working on a deal for a new horizontal bandsaw and a new vertical bandsaw.  Once the deal comes together and they arrive, I will have to get creative rearranging, AGAIN.  Busting at the seams as it is.

Mike.


----------



## melsdad

NCjeeper said:


> Here is my 850 square foot cave.


How do like that Everlasting machine? Is it a tig welder? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra

I will try an unusual shot of the shop that I share with out cars.
http://360.io/RSHLqh
From the link you should be able to see a 360 degree view.
Jim


----------



## NCjeeper

melsdad said:


> How do like that Everlasting machine? Is it a tig welder?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Great machine. Its the powertig 185. I wish it had a pulse function but other than that no complaints. It has a smooth arc. I also use it to DC stick weld.


----------



## melsdad

I am looking real hard at the 250EX welder. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rmack898

zmotorsports said:


> Here are a few pictures of the motorcycle and machining/fabricating half of our shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike it looks like you and I have the same welding table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting pretty tight in there.
> 
> Mike.


----------



## rmack898

Mike it looks like we both have the same welding table


----------



## zmotorsports

rmack898 said:


> Mike it looks like we both have the same welding table



Ya it does.  Great minds think alike I guess.

Mike.


----------



## Bill Rosselot

You guys all have awesome shops.  Everyone should be proud of what you guys have done.


----------



## Morten

Hi guys . Many great shops here!  Here is my "shop" ....... Quite compact , I think


----------



## thomas s

Morten that is a very good looking shop. thomas s


----------



## Morten

thomas s said:


> Morten that is a very good looking shop. thomas s


Thank you!


----------



## toolroom

Very sweet area, and nice collection of outboards...Didn't Indian Motorcycle Company produce an outboard, and do you have one?
toolroom


----------



## mmcmdl

My 3 month project is to be able to walk to my machines and NOT have to climb to them . The only easy  accessable item is the cheap beer !


----------



## LX Kid

My 10' x 15' Chicom shop.  I say Chicom because just about everything in it is from China.  Without these cheap imports I'd never be able to enjoy the machining hobby.  I could not afford to buy "American"!  Gotta take some pics this morning.  I was breaking off tap in my work and pretending to be a machinist!!!  Here's pics from 4 corners.


----------



## sanddan

LX Kid said:


> My 10' x 15' Chicom shop.  I say Chicom because just about everything in it is from China.  Without these cheap imports I'd never be able to enjoy the machining hobby.  I could not afford to buy "American"!  Gotta take some pics this morning.



Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## LX Kid

sanddan said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.



I can stand in the middle of  my shop, spin 360* and almost touch the four walls.  See new pics posted above.


----------



## woodtickgreg

LX Kid said:


> My 10' x 15' Chicom shop.  I say Chicom because just about everything in it is from China.  Without these cheap imports I'd never be able to enjoy the machining hobby.  I could not afford to buy "American"!  Gotta take some pics this morning.  I was breaking off tap in my work and pretending to be a machinist!!!  Here's pics from 4 corners.
> 
> View attachment 122245
> View attachment 122246
> View attachment 122247
> View attachment 122248


Dude, that's a very respectable little shop, nothing to be ashamed of in fact you should be proud!


----------



## FOMOGO

X 2, looks like you have everything you need close to hand. Mike



woodtickgreg said:


> Dude, that's a very respectable little shop, nothing to be ashamed of in fact you should be proud!


----------



## mmcmdl

I'm embarrassed , but after 40 years and a few moves , this is what happens . I am making some progress ! NOTICE SOME EMPTY SPACE IN THE VIDMARS !! The mill and lathe I decided to keep . The questionable saw and the junk . I need a yard sale and invite 15,000 members . My goal for this summer . Get down to 2 Vidmars and get the equipment back up and running with minimal tooling . I set high , maybe unachievable goals .


----------



## woodtickgreg

Moving sucks! I moved a little over a year ago and I'm still setting up shops. The wood shop is almost done, and then the metal shop should be easier to complete. I had to upgrade power, remove walls, build walls, and on and on and on..............


----------



## mmcmdl

Hit a major milestone today . 2 basements full of tools have been moved into a central location ( the garage ) . What a friggin job of 23 years . My trusty helper even pooped out !


----------



## itsme_Bernie

Moving is hard- I moved out of storage a few years ago and I'm only recently on the "final push" to put things basically where they belong.

But truth be told, I am just starting to sell some things I should have sold, and brought some new things home too 

Bernie


----------



## eugene13

Here's a few photos om my retirement home


----------



## FOMOGO

Looks good to me. I'm considering selling my retirement home so I can spend more time in my shop. Mike

Quote: Here's a few photos om my retirement home.


----------



## gr8legs

Here's a few photos om my retirement home /QUOTE said:
			
		

> Too clean and too much space - how can you get anything done?


----------



## sanddan

Since I retired, I told my wife that my shop is my work now. The main difference (beyond not having to commute in traffic) is now I only work as long as I feel like doing. Retirement would be boring if I didn't have my shop.


----------



## karim

A couple of shots of my home shop. It's a small space (~200 sq. ft.), and it's definitely a "multimedia" shop (metal, plastics, wood) and it's currently my home office, so there's a corner full of computers as well.

When we bought the place, it was carpeted, and the previous owners' cats apparently used the whole room as a litter box:



Lots of demolition, several gallons of Kills, a new linoleum floor, and a lot of work later:



Most relevant part of the shop: my Sherline machines, on custom-built oak & steel bases:


----------



## Ulma Doctor

i wish i had this shop....
there is even a shaper in the back seat!


----------



## karim

But think of how miserable cleaning out the swarf from the back seat would be.


----------



## woodtickgreg

That was a salesmans traveling rig.


----------



## core-oil

Ulma Doctor said:


> i wish i had this shop....


Ulma,

Absolutely orgasmic,  The wife could clean all the swarf out of the back seat  One thing nobody would want a lift in the car with the smell of cutting oil I wonder how the salesman for Niles ,Bement, Pond, got on trundling his huge sales sample around prospective clients?


----------



## Bill Rosselot

LX Kid said:


> My 10' x 15' Chicom shop.  I say Chicom because just about everything in it is from China.  Without these cheap imports I'd never be able to enjoy the machining hobby.  I could not afford to buy "American"!  Gotta take some pics this morning.  I was breaking off tap in my work and pretending to be a machinist!!!  Here's pics from 4 corners.
> 
> View attachment 122245
> View attachment 122246
> View attachment 122247
> View attachment 122248


Well you have to do what you can.  Ive got a few of them machines that the Chinese children have put together also.  But even if I buy from American companies it is still made in the same place unless you by OLD American Iron, Ive got a BP and a Atlas Lathe still working on putting it all together.  Nice shop make chips


----------



## zmotorsports

Sketch of what the new shop/RV garage will look like when done.







I tried loading more pictures but for some reason they didn't take.

Building will be 50'x60'x16' divided into a 20'x50' RV storage bay and a 40'x50' shop section.


Mike.


----------



## RandyM

Looks great Mike, just a little on the small side.

Welcome back to the club.


----------



## zmotorsports

RandyM said:


> Looks great Mike, just a little on the small side.
> 
> Welcome back to the club.



Thanks Randy. 

Funny story.  About a month or so ago when they had just dug the hole and poured the footings I was standing on the back deck of the house looking at the hole in the back yard when my wife came home from work.  She came out to look at the progress and I had mentioned I sure hope it was large enough.  I was not being a smart ass, I was genuinely concerned that it wasn't going to be large enough because it didn't look any larger than what I had left.  I thought she was going to throw my butt in the hole and bury me there.  Now that the floor is complete it is starting to look a little better in size. 

Thanks again.

Mike.


----------



## RandyM

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Randy.
> 
> Funny story.  About a month or so ago when they had just dug the hole and poured the footings I was standing on the back deck of the house looking at the hole in the back yard when my wife came home from work.  She came out to look at the progress and I had mentioned I sure hope it was large enough.  I was not being a smart ass, I was genuinely concerned that it wasn't going to be large enough because it didn't look any larger than what I had left.  I thought she was going to throw my butt in the hole and bury me there.  Now that the floor is complete it is starting to look a little better in size.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Mike.



Problem is, it fills up in a hurry. I have a friend that just built a so called larger shop. He is finding out that it is now too small, he parks vehicles in it. The thing is, a shop is for working in, a garage is for parking in, and the two do not like to play well together.


----------



## Cheeseking

OMG that is awesome!   I am looking to do something along those same lines when we retire.   Can I ask what state/general area your in??  I have about 10-12 yrs before we can make that move but am starting to scope out locales.  Congrats and keep posting the photos


----------



## Rockytime

At 78 I no longer have the desire to do larger projects. I have sold my Bridgeport and large lathe so no longer have what I would call a machining shop but I can show my clock shop and tools.


----------



## Rockytime

I should describe the previous photos. 1. Repair Bench 2. Bushing Center 3. Cleaning Station 4. Mainspring Station 5. Soldering Station 6. Sherline Station 7. Tool Chest with material Drawers 8. MaxiMat7 Lathe 9.Mini-Mill

Should have explained this in the previous post. Big OOPS!


----------



## zmotorsports

RandyM said:


> Problem is, it fills up in a hurry. I have a friend that just built a so called larger shop. He is finding out that it is now too small, he parks vehicles in it. The thing is, a shop is for working in, a garage is for parking in, and the two do not like to play well together.



I couldn't agree more about the garage being to park in and the shop is for working.  When looking I wanted a three car garage on the house for parking the daily drivers in preferably with the third bay being double deep.  We lucked out in our search for our dream home. My third bay is 12'7" wide by 50' deep and I installed a loft for storage at the back very first thing. Under that is where I will store my lawn & garden equipment. At the front of the third bay is where I will park my lifted Duramax and my Harley for daily driving options.  I also like the fact that the side by side portion of the garage on the house has an 18' wide door. That makes it so nice for pulling my Jeep in straight and my wife pulling her Acura in with plenty of room that the doors can open fully without hitting one another or walls. 

Out in the shop/RV garage will be the actual working shop (40'x50') and in the storage bay will be the coach and enough room for two cars end to end beside the coach plus random storage. I hope to someday be able to build another muscle car or two and this way all our vehicles will be parked indoors and much more room for working. 

That's the plan anyways. 

Mike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports

Cheeseking said:


> OMG that is awesome!   I am looking to do something along those same lines when we retire.   Can I ask what state/general area your in??  I have about 10-12 yrs before we can make that move but am starting to scope out locales.  Congrats and keep posting the photos



Thanks. I appreciate that. 

I am approx the same time away from retirement. I am 48 and hope to retire in the 58-60 age range (10-12 years) as we should have this paid off in the 10+ range.  We had paid our last home off about 11 years ago so we only borrowed 15 on this one and plan to have it paid off in around 10-ish or so. 

I am in Northern Utah and we had to look around for a city/county that would allow us to build this size detached on less than an acre as I didn't want any more property than necessary as I knew as I aged it would be more to maintain. Ideally I wanted 3/4 of an acre and we ended up with .69 lot so the city allowed me to build a 3k square foot detached. 

We used to live in Davis County up until a few months ago and with the traffic and very strict building codes for size I couldn't get out if Davis County fast enough. They were completely uncooperative to try and deal with. 

Mike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO

Sounds like a real nice spot, and a great shop space Mike. I'm some hours south in northwest CO. Cheers, Mike


----------



## zmotorsports

FOMOGO said:


> Sounds like a real nice spot, and a great shop space Mike. I'm some hours south in northwest CO. Cheers, Mike



Thanks, I appreciate that. 

I hope to be able to post up some completed pictures here in the next couple of months as well as a completed yard.

Mike.


----------



## Bill Rosselot

Old Shop 22 x 24
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 New Shops 28 x 50 and 32 x 60  I'm in the middle of insulation and lights in the small shop and next year it will be the big shops turn.  I will have inside photos soon.


----------



## zmotorsports

Bill Rosselot said:


> View attachment 228728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Shop 22 x 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Shops 28 x 50 and 32 x 60  I'm in the middle of insulation and lights in the small shop and next year it will be the big shops turn.  I will have inside photos soon.



Nice.  Looking forward to seeing inside shots.

Mike.


----------



## Cheeseking

Shops?  Plural?  Pfft.   You dog!


----------



## toolroom

Bill,
     I absolutely like your lantern/heater holder. Mine is grey, but holds more weight like the 96' FLSTC.


----------



## Bill Rosselot

toolroom said:


> Bill,
> I absolutely like your lantern/heater holder. Mine is grey, but holds more weight like the 96' FLSTC.


Yeah I took this pick during the move.  I usually have my 05 FLH on it or most of the time it sets with someone else bike on it.  One of the reasons for the move so I could get a bigger shop.


----------



## Bill Rosselot

Thanks guys but you know when you start with someone elses idea of a shop is tough.  I think I've spent more time removing crap and junk so I could build benches and selves and other crap.  Just got done with the damn roof repair.  Now it is back to lights and shelves and benches.  Got 1 lathe in and my mill in but not set in place yet or running.  Work keeps getting in the way.


----------



## Fortis64

Frank Ford said:


> It's a mite crowded in my shop:
> 
> The venerable work bench, neat as usual:
> 
> View attachment 189625
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, the tool drawers:
> 
> View attachment 189626
> 
> 
> The old wood cutting band saw - my first power tool bought in 1969 with the proceeds from my first guitar sale:
> 
> View attachment 189627
> 
> After 35 years it's still on its "temporary " stand. . .
> 
> 
> Grizzly 6" belt/disc sander and the ever useful 1x42 sander:
> 
> 
> View attachment 189628
> 
> 
> I bought the slow version (2500 sfpm) Grizzly 6x48 belt and disc sander combo. After having the machine for a couple of years I realized that I never used the disc, so in late May, 2006 I took that part off stuck on a v-belt pulley and added my 1x42 sander onto the right end of the base. The 1x42 sander is clearly the most used power tool in our guitar shop, and my home version has served me well for 30 years at least.
> 
> Moving the small sander freed up some bench space, and in the process, I actually cleaned my bench and slopped on a new coat of epoxy. I won't be getting used to this sight:
> 
> View attachment 189629
> 
> By the next day, the bench was covered with crapola, as usual.
> 
> 
> Big Grizzly drill press. Hefty and strong, it does a job:
> 
> View attachment 189630
> 
> 
> I finally jettisoned the Craftsman one with the wonky spindle in 2002. In the foreground is my most recent shop vac, and the first one I _really _use. It has a very quiet motor and 1-1/2" hose that's easy to handle. I've made an assortment of PVC "wands" which I find much more useful than the tools that come with these things.
> 
> 
> 1943 (part of the War Effort) Delta metal cutting band saw:
> 
> View attachment 189631
> 
> 
> I got this one in about 1975 by dumb luck in a want ad.
> 
> 
> Rusnok:
> 
> View attachment 189632
> 
> Until 2004, my only mill. It's a great small tool, made in Milwaukee. Not cheap, but cool and really handy for small jobs.
> 
> 
> Qunicy in the corner:
> 
> View attachment 189633
> 
> In retrospect, I'd have gotten a single stage unit, but this one puts out all I need for air sanders, so I have no real complaints.
> 
> 
> Cheesy Sears grinder (the next tool on the "hit" list) and Baldor buffer:
> 
> View attachment 189634
> 
> They're wired from overhead, and I just spin the cabinet around to use the buffer.
> 
> 
> The big guy, Sharp 9x42 mill, digital variable speed, DRO, power drawbar, etc:
> 
> View attachment 189635
> 
> It's great having a full size mill. And, with DRO, I've quit thinking about backlash in table screws.
> 
> The photo above was taken just after I got the mill in 2004, when the shop wasn't nearly as full as it is now. Here's how the mill looks in 2009:
> 
> View attachment 189636
> 
> 
> You can see that my rubber sheeting shields every sliding part from chips i t's held up by magnets, as are lots of things in my shop. I routinely get into milling stuff that leaves a big mess, such as wood, plastic and cast iron, and with the ways so completely covered I don't have to worry about clogging things up with abrasive swarf. Also visible is my plastic sheet curtain that hangs behind and to the left of the mill, allowing me to blow off chips with compressed air from the right side, where I'm typically standing. The chips hit the curtain and fall "neatly" to the floor."
> 
> That's my new swing arm lamp at the yellow arrow. It's bigger than it looks in this photo because it's moved far to the left. It mounts on the light bar, as does the rubber sheeting. The red arrow points to my cigarette paper substitute - .002" thick pieces of a phone book. The blue arrow indicates the Magic Arm, a camera accessory that has a quick-mount plate system. I made extra plates so I can have clamps, air blower, vacuum or other accessories mounted for easy positioning when I need them for milling operations.
> 
> And, the star of the show, Sharp 1118H high precision toolroom lathe:
> 
> View attachment 189637
> 
> 
> I have the lathe right up against the wall, which has some plastic sheeting stapled on, and tucked into the chip pan. That way, any chipsor small parts hit the wall and drop into the pan rather than falling into the abyss behind a heavy tool. Up to the left is a Kennedy box filled with gauges, indicators, mics, etc., below which are hanging the digital caliper and micrometer I use most often.
> 
> You can see the dirty sock cover on the collet closer. Most of my work is less than an inch in diameter, so collets get a good workout. I have an assortment of chucks as well, some of which are hanging on the wall behind the tailstock. Most of them are cut off in the photo, but you can see the wood handles of my "simple lathe spindle tools"along with swarf pickup tools and a couple of files - just some  items that make life a bit easier. The yellow arrow points to the lathe file that sits in an oil bath - a Guy Lautard idea. At the back end of that same yellow arrow is a rack of common size drill bits for making quick holes.
> 
> Mounted on the wall and at the point of the red arrow is another Magic Arm - the one I use mostly for holding a camera when photographing lathe operations
> 
> 
> 
> Jammed in the corner against the big door is my 1976 Rockwell/Delta Unisaw:
> 
> View attachment 189638
> 
> 
> Mostly, it's a Uni-utility-table, but it still gets some exercise out on the driveway were I can take advantage of "nature's dust collector."
> 
> 
> I'd never want to be without a Versa Vise:
> 
> View attachment 189639
> 
> 
> Positively the most handy and useful light duty workholding de-vise. Here's more about this tool, should you care.
> 
> 
> A couple of years ago I made up a pair of these light standards for doing photography of my work and Joy's pottery:
> 
> View attachment 189640
> 
> 
> It has six of those twisty 26-watt fluorescent bulbs that are supposed to replace 100 watt incandescents, and gives a strong even light. I recently discovered that this portable light makes a great worklight for sensitive jobs. I can just walk it over to the mill or lathe and get the equivalent of 600 watts of firepower to light up the area.
> 
> 
> It doesn't get really cold around here, but we do have our nights down to about 30 degrees Fahrenheit, so I've struggled with heat in this old garage, and finally came up with a great solution to the problem. I got a pair of these 3000 watt quartz radiant heaters from MSC, and stuck them up near the 9-foot ceiling:
> 
> View attachment 189641
> 
> 
> Not wanting to spend a lot of $$ on heat, I figured I'd have them on only when I was actually in the shop, so I switched them individually and wired them through a spring wound heavy duty timer:
> 
> View attachment 189642
> 
> 
> Now, I can walk into the cold shop, twist the timer for an hour or so, and the heaters warm me directly without having to cook the entire contents of the building. If I forget to turn them off, the timer takes care of that for me. Really, there's no point in having a thermostat.
> 
> Recently I decided that it would be interesting to get a sense of exactly how much time I spend in my home shop, so I installed this hour meter on the light circuit:
> 
> View attachment 189643
> 
> 
> I hope this resolves any question about my tenuous hold on sanity. . .
> 
> 
> Here's a great old 8" diameter certified pressure gauge I found at a garage sale:
> 
> View attachment 189644
> 
> 
> I have it mounted near the ceiling so I can see my air line status at a glance. Another "just for fun" item, of course.
> 
> 
> And, to keep sane, I have my tunes:
> 
> View attachment 189645
> 
> Stuck on top of an old stereo amp and set on random play, I have my music whenever NPR isn't what I want to listen to.


I wouldn't dare install a hour meter


----------



## Fortis64

Uncle Buck said:


> My little two car garage is a serious mess, but I am going to post up pics of my machines anyway. This is my stuff.
> 
> MY LITTLE HORIZONTAL/VERTICLE ATLAS MILLING MACHINE
> View attachment 146813
> 
> View attachment 146815
> 
> TWO OF MY THREE METAL SHAPERS, THE GREY IS AN ATLAS 7B, THE BLACK ONE IS AN 8"SHAPE RITE
> BOTH SHAPERS ARE TOTALLY COMPLETE WITH ALL GUARDS AND FACTORY VISES.
> View attachment 146819
> 
> View attachment 146821
> 
> View attachment 146823
> 
> MY CRAFTSMAN/ATLAS 12" SWING METAL LATHE. I HAVE MOST EVERYTHING BUT A TAPER ATTACHMENT FOR THIS MACHINE.
> View attachment 146825
> 
> View attachment 146826
> 
> View attachment 146828
> 
> View attachment 146829
> 
> View attachment 146830
> 
> View attachment 146834
> 
> 1957 VARIABLE SPEED DRILL PRESS AND 14" BAND SAW, ALSO CIRCA 1957
> View attachment 146837
> 
> 
> View attachment 146849
> 
> I might just as well face it, I don't need this old Atlas drill press, and I believe the old Craftsman to be a far better machine, but I just cannot bring myself to part with it so it sets in the corner waiting for it's restoration.
> View attachment 146851
> 
> View attachment 146853
> 
> I love this ol 7" Craftsman grinder
> View attachment 146856
> 
> View attachment 146857
> 
> Old Craftsman power hacksaw, it works great.
> View attachment 146860
> 
> View attachment 146862
> 
> View attachment 146865
> 
> View attachment 146867
> 
> View attachment 146869
> 
> Craftsman horizontal bandsaw
> View attachment 146872
> 
> Old Western Auto bench drill press. Actually not half bad, in fact, a lot better than it looks!
> View attachment 146873
> 
> Dake arbor press.
> View attachment 146876
> 
> My air compressor
> View attachment 146878
> 
> My old Gerstner top and Kennedy roller.
> View attachment 146880
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but some of them failed to show. Oh well......



Did you make the vertical head for your atlas mill . I'm in the middle of making a vertical head for my Centec 2 mill at the moment .


----------



## Uncle Buck

No I did not make my vert head. I took a local evening machine shop class at the local vo-tech some years ago about the time I got the mill. I approached the instructor with my plans for making a vert head as a shop project. Well, the next night I came back to class the instructor had drawn up a plan for the head you see and told me he wanted to have his advanced students make the head on a Mazak they had in the shop. At first I will admit that while I said nothing I was not so keen on having my project turned over to the advanced students. After all, it was my project right. Fortunately I said nothing and agreed to let the advanced students make my vertical head. 

After my initial resentment at the instructors idea I considered the issue and decided that I would come out far better off than if I had been the guy making the vert head. For me this was a hobby evening class so I was not allowed on the Mazak, nor did I know anything about it anyway! LOL So I picked another project and the advanced students made the vertical head. It worked out to my benefit. I ended up with a much better vert head than I would ever have made. Plus, now years removed from the class I have a great asset to my little machine that I will always enjoy.


----------



## core-oil

karim said:


> But think of how miserable cleaning out the swarf from the back seat would be.


But if you were young, The girlfriend would clean out the swarf from the back seat  Guess the downside would be taking your lathe & shaper along on your date, for the married guys, No problem the wife's would just moan anyway!


----------



## zmotorsports

I've been absent for a while but I finally got my shop and yard completed and I'm all moved in so thought I would post up some final shots of the new shop. 

Here is our 50x60x16 shop/RV garage.









Inside looking towards the workbenches.






Looking at the machining area of the shop.






Mike


----------



## Uncle Buck

WOW, beautiful and impressive! Makes my place look like a mud hut! LOL


----------



## zmotorsports

Uncle Buck said:


> WOW, beautiful and impressive! Makes my place look like a mud hut! LOL



Thank you.

Mike


----------



## Boswell

Very sweet setup. Looks like you have plenty of room for more machines


----------



## zmotorsports

Boswell said:


> Very sweet setup. Looks like you have plenty of room for more machines



I hope not.  I really don't want to add although I'm sure I will over the years.  I just wish I had more time to enjoy the ones I have and spend more time in the shop.  My full-time job is taking up too much of my time.  Come on retirement.

Thanks for the comments.

Mike


----------



## Cheeseking

Dang thats one heck of a compound you got going on!! Looks great inside. Are the air lines that new aluminum stuff? We are thinking about switching from galvanized but it would be rather costly.


----------



## ACHiPo

Very nice!  I am envious!


----------



## zmotorsports

Cheeseking said:


> Dang thats one heck of a compound you got going on!! Looks great inside. Are the air lines that new aluminum stuff? We are thinking about switching from galvanized but it would be rather costly.



Thank you.  I am pretty happy with the way the whole thing turned out.  It looks exactly like it did in my head when we bought the home last year.

The air lines are the Pro 100 kits from Aircom.  I ended up using 3 complete kits in all.  I have 7 wall drops in the shop, one air drop for the milling machines and two air drops feeding a Reelcraft air hose reel at the front of the shop between the two rollup doors and one on my two-post lift.  I also have one air drop in my RV bay next to the air compressor.  I had copper in my last shop and wanted something a bit nicer looking as well as quick and easy to install.  With the price of copper these days, I don't know that I would have saved much had I gone with copper again.  

Thanks for the comments.

Mike


----------



## zmotorsports

ACHiPo said:


> Very nice!  I am envious!



Thank you.  I appreciate the comment.

For anyone interested I have a complete shop tour on my YouTube channel.  Here is a link:
_



_
Also on my YouTube channel I have a shop build Part 1 and Part 2 videos of the shop during construction.

Mike


----------



## PUREROCK RACING

zmotorsports said:


> Thank you.  I appreciate the comment.
> 
> For anyone interested I have a complete shop tour on my YouTube channel.  Here is a link:
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Also on my YouTube channel I have a shop build Part 1 and Part 2 videos of the shop during construction.
> 
> Mike


man, that sure looks nice.  I really need to spend a weekend and clean my garage/shop up, I'm jealous how clean and organized yours is.


----------



## Manderioli

Decided it was time for more storage and more surface area for the work bench. 

Garage is roughly 10’x20’ inside. 

Many tools are hidden in the cabinet drawers and the big machines typically have dust covers when not in use.


----------



## rbertalotto

Some of these shops are so clean.......I'm guessing 50% of the shop time is cleaning up! Beautiful shops to say the least!


----------



## macardoso

Manderioli said:


> Decided it was time for more storage and more surface area for the work bench.
> 
> Garage is roughly 10’x20’ inside.
> 
> Many tools are hidden in the cabinet drawers and the big machines typically have dust covers when not in use.
> 
> View attachment 291273
> 
> 
> View attachment 291274



Is that an OD grinder back there? I'd love one of those.


----------



## AGCB97

Such nice clean shops! I wonder how many actually do work other than cleaning  
Aaron


----------



## rbertalotto

I'm sure many of us here, enjoy fine tuning and planning our shops at least as much as we enjoy the projects that we make.  Some of these shops are works of art!


----------



## OCD Solutions

My garage is my workshop and it is in a constant state of evolution ever since we moved in 3 years ago.

This was my old dingy workspace, just one corner of a double garage that had to house my wife's car and my ever growing list of tools.




3 years ago we upgraded to a new home with a second bay just for my stuff.


----------



## Boswell

Looks like you could use the rails for the garage door for a light duty overhead crane.  Nice use of space and I love all the shiny metal table tops. Is the logo on the table to the right in the last picture sandblasted?


----------



## OCD Solutions

I've looked at doing a rail system with a small winch but the rafter design is less than ideal for load bearing and there are so many other obstacles that it's just not worth it. I have everything I need to add a single hoist point and am just waiting for a need before I commit to another hole.

I did a custom aluminum bed cover project a couple years ago and had ordered a sandblasting stencil with my company logo to finish it off. I sold the deck off before the stencils came in and so I used one on my bench so it wouldn't go to waste.












I had the design for the deck in my head for over 7 years before I pulled the trigger to build it. I made one trip with it and traded the truck off for a stupid short bed and had to sell it off.


----------



## extropic

"3 years ago we upgraded to a new home with a second bay just for my stuff."

Your "stuff" seems to be multiplying. LOL Nice job of keeping it organized.

Just out of curiosity, what is the dimension between the tracks for the overhead doors? Not the width of either door, the distance between the two doors.


----------



## OCD Solutions

I'd guess it's around 3-4 ft between the rails.


----------



## hman

Nice layout!  But it appears that "life" is invading your space to some extent.

PS - I noticed what looked like a sandblast cabinet under one of the benches.  How easy is it to get it out and in a useful location?


----------



## extropic

OCD Solutions said:


> I'd guess it's around 3-4 ft between the rails.
> 
> View attachment 356870



If the space is wide enough, I was thinking you could put a bay of heavy duty shelving (thinking pallet rack or similar) to take advantage of the volume from chest high to the ceiling for more storage space. YMMV

Thanks for posting the ski deck pictures. Trick set-up!


----------



## OCD Solutions

hman said:


> Nice layout!  But it appears that "Wife" is invading your space to some extent.


I fixed your typo... 

I use the cabinet so seldom and for such small jobs that I'm actually more inclined to just use it kneeling than I am to dig it out.


----------



## OCD Solutions

I actually have a ton of space up in the attic so how much is down at any given time depends on what I'm working on.
I usually have all the material upstairs and just tools down.

I recently rebuilt my milling enclosure out of aluminum and so I re-used the 4040 extruded aluminum frame to build a rolling shelf that fits over the skis. It just makes the clutter look that much worse.


----------



## Daphharr

Manderioli said:


> Decided it was time for more storage and more surface area for the work bench.
> 
> Garage is roughly 10’x20’ inside.
> 
> Many tools are hidden in the cabinet drawers and the big machines typically have dust covers when not in use.
> 
> View attachment 291273
> 
> 
> View attachment 291274


Wow! really nice!


----------



## Daphharr

Seems like more and more stuff is going on wheels. This is an ongoing thing.


----------



## Boswell

Daphharr said:


> Seems like more and more stuff is going on wheels.


Nice shop and good use of the space you have.  I agree that wheels are great as long as they are good quality and large enough for the tool.


----------



## Daphharr

Thank you Sir. We (Me and the Kids) are hacks but it is nice to watch the hours fly by when there is time for doing stuff.


----------



## brave_ulysses

a couple of shots: in progress and filling up


----------



## extropic

brave_ulysses said:


> a couple of shots: in progress and filling up


 Did towing 3000+ pounds across the lawn on the pallet jack work out ok?
I've done some scary things, but not that one.


----------



## Doug Gray

That's why they call him Brave!


----------



## brave_ulysses

brave/foolish...it's a fine line
this one had a happy ending. mill arrived safely and there was minimal damage to the lawn


----------



## jwmay

I've had a place to work for the last ten years.  My very first shop was a piece of plywood framed with 2x4's. I mounted a vertical bandsaw, scroll saw, grinder and a vise to it. I kept it in a storage unit, and would pick it up on days off to work on cutlery in my apartment parking lot.
My second shop was in an unfinished cellar/basement. I had 72" of space from floor to ceiling.  I spent alot of time in that dungeon. Managed to get a couple near 1000 pound machines down those steep steps, and back out again later.
This is my current shop. I have a good bit of electrical work to do here, but that won't change how it looks. I love this shop.


----------



## Boswell

Jwmay, I love that wood workbench!


----------



## jwmay

Thanks! I followed along with Paul Sellers on YouTube last year, and that's what I ended up with. If anybody is looking to make a bench, I'd say this is a great one to build.  I made a ton of mistakes, and it's still as sturdy as it gets. Mr. Sellers does everything without power tools. I'm not really qualified to say so, but he seems an excellent example of an expert at his craft.


----------



## JoinerCP

Manderioli said:


> Decided it was time for more storage and more surface area for the work bench.
> 
> Garage is roughly 10’x20’ inside.
> 
> Many tools are hidden in the cabinet drawers and the big machines typically have dust covers when not in use.
> 
> View attachment 291273
> 
> 
> View attachment 291274


What kind of milling machine do you have?


----------



## Janderso

I just found this sub-forum. It hasn’t been used/updated since last May. (September)
I’ll bite.
I spent most of yesterday moving my surface grinder to a new spot in my garage shop.
One senior citizen, three machinery skates, a toe jack and a long bar. Today I’ll wire it up after the advil kicks in.
The first pic is before, the second pic next to my lathe. This allows more shop space and access to the mini split.


----------



## jwmelvin

Thanks for the update and for showing before & after. I’m pondering my own layout a bit to accommodate the Micromaster. I have a clean and dirty side, separated by a hanging tarp, and really want the grinders to spew particles away from the clean side. That constrains things quite a bit.


----------



## Janderso

jwmelvin said:


> Thanks for the update and for showing before & after. I’m pondering my own layout a bit to accommodate the Micromaster. I have a clean and dirty side, separated by a hanging tarp, and really want the grinders to spew particles away from the clean side. That constrains things quite a bit.


Yes in a perfect world.
Unfortunately I don’t have the space. I have the grit pretty well contained with the high back stop of the coolant package and it is going away from the lathe.
When dressing the wheel I have a shroud that collects most of the grit. It’s still and always a dirty business.


----------



## mmcmdl

Put that grinder next to a wall you don't like .   They have a habit of throwing coolant over the shields when least expected . How's the 618 making out Jeff ? Still happy with it ?


----------



## Boswell

lots of capability in a small space. Looks great.


----------



## Janderso

mmcmdl said:


> Put that grinder next to a wall you don't like .   They have a habit of throwing coolant over the shields when least expected . How's the 618 making out Jeff ? Still happy with it ?


It’s an outstanding old machine.
I really scored on this one.


----------



## WhyW8

Just sold my Atlas 10F, freed up some room and did some rearranging to improve my small garage/work area.


----------



## mmcmdl

I have to say , that looks exactly like my shop !   I know it's in the garage somewhere , just have to find it thru all the junk .


----------



## lordbeezer

Some info and pictures of car please. I had a 32 coupe chopped and channeled   425 Buick. 2 fours. Roll cage. Ex drag car. Parents were moving from Little Rock to Raleigh so I sold car like a dumb a$$ due to leaving for basic training in summer of 70..sorry if off topic.


----------



## Chip Hacket

Very nice!  Looks inviting.


----------



## snoopdog

16x32, and FULL


----------



## tq60

The wife made a video in the shop to submit to the scorpions contest for latest video, she is a big fan...






Shop is a mess...

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## OCD Solutions

Last time we moved, it was to upgrade from a 2 car garage to a 3 car so I would have more room for tooling. That plan didn't really work out so we just upgraded the house again and this time I get 2.55 acers and a dedicated workshop.

The build is 28x32 with a 12x28 covered parking spot on one side. It will be fully insulated with a 2 ton heat pump.

The slab was poured with the driveway a few months ago and they started on the actual building just 2 days ago.

The lawn was seeded just 7 days ago and is just starting to sprout.


----------



## Doug Gray

tq60 said:


> The wife made a video in the shop to submit to the scorpions contest for latest video, she is a big fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop is a mess...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatal



We need a time stamp of when she appears. Fun Song!


----------



## rabler

OCD Solutions said:


> ast time we moved, it was to upgrade from a 2 car garage to a 3 car so I would have more room for tooling. That plan didn't really work out so we just upgraded the house again and this time I get 2.55 acers and a dedicated workshop.


I moved out of a place just a couple miles West of you about 3 years ago.  Looks like a nice lot, house, and shop.


----------



## 7milesup

OCD Solutions said:


> Last time we moved, it was to upgrade from a 2 car garage to a 3 car so I would have more room for tooling. That plan didn't really work


BAHAHAHA.  Oh, sorry.  I was laughing at the "room for more tooling."  If you hang out here long enough, we will all give you enough encouragement to fill the new, bigger shop.  
Nice looking place.  I love the little porch by the front door.


----------



## tq60

Doug Gray said:


> We need a time stamp of when she appears. Fun Song!


Look for a messy shop...5 times...

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-6 Racer

During rearrangement to fit in the Moore jig borer and grinder.  25 years of collecting


----------



## Ken226




----------



## twhite

GT-6 Racer said:


> During rearrangement to fit in the Moore jig borer and grinder. 25 years of collecting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 420970



Is that a Datsun 280z? 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## GT-6 Racer

twhite said:


> Is that a Datsun 280z?
> 
> 
> Cutting oil is my blood.


Hi,
it’s a 68 Triumph GT6,  was a late friend’s vintage race car. I bought it from his widow. I got the frame done and painted, piles of extra parts gathered, then my young sons discovered little league, then First Robotics.   Restoration halted for a decade.


----------



## twhite

GT-6 Racer said:


> Hi,
> it’s a 68 Triumph GT6, was a late friend’s vintage race car. I bought it from his widow. I got the frame done and painted, piles of extra parts gathered, then my young sons discovered little league, then First Robotics. Restoration halted for a decade.



Hence your name. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## matthewsx

GT-6 Racer said:


> Hi,
> it’s a 68 Triumph GT6,  was a late friend’s vintage race car. I bought it from his widow. I got the frame done and painted, piles of extra parts gathered, then my young sons discovered little league, then First Robotics.   Restoration halted for a decade.


I crewed for my friends who raced a GT6 in SCCA San Francisco region GT-3. Lots of good times wrenching on that car

John


----------



## Chip Hacket

GT-6 Racer said:


> Hi,
> it’s a 68 Triumph GT6,  was a late friend’s vintage race car. I bought it from his widow. I got the frame done and painted, piles of extra parts gathered, then my young sons discovered little league, then First Robotics.   Restoration halted for a decade.


Yep.  Time goes by so fast.


----------



## ChazzC

My Small Shop

I thought I'd give folks an idea of what a small shop looks like – 290 SF may sound OK, but as you can see, almost 200 SF is dedicated to utilities, storage & walkways, so there is only a little more than 90 SF of actual work & machine space. I do have my 2" x 42" & 4" x 36" belt sanders in the garage, but on a mobile cart so they only take up 6 SF. You can click on the layout & photos to see them larger:




Photos (from the labelled viewpoints on the floor plan):

Aisle 1




Small Repair Work Desk




Mini Lathe Bench




Mini Mill




Electronics & Vise Bench




Band Saws




Vacuum Cart




Arbor Presses, Model Tools & Hardware




Surface Plate




Aisle 2; I could have skipped this one, but it completes the circle and gives you an idea of how tight things are (and another reason I lost weight last year)


----------



## GT-6 Racer

Chip Hacket said:


> Yep.  Time goes by so fast.


It seems to have gotten unbelievably fast.


----------



## great white

Just went through fiona so my garages are packed to the rim with cars, trucks, yard stuff, etc in and around my machine tools.

A pic right now would probably look like an extreme hoarder’s home…lol!


----------



## Winegrower

Excellent organization, ChazzC!   I need to start numbering my aisles.


----------



## DavidR8

great white said:


> Just went through fiona so my garages are packed to the rim with cars, trucks, yard stuff, etc in and around my machine tools.
> 
> A pic right now would probably look like an extreme hoarder’s home…lol!


Hope you and yours are doing ok. It looked horrendous on the news.


----------



## great white

DavidR8 said:


> Hope you and yours are doing ok. It looked horrendous on the news.


We were lucky. We’re in the western corner of the province and while we got lots of wind and rain, it was nothing like the eastern half of the province. We didn’t even loose power, a couple flickers, but never went out. We did loose the occasional 80 year old tree here and there, but not much damage otherwise.

The real elephant in the room is hurricane season has barely begun and we’re already to the “I” for naming storms. Not to mention, Fiona was the largest storm to hit Atlantic Canada to date.  Gawd knows what the rest of this season will bring…gotta love climate change.


----------



## DavidR8

great white said:


> We did loose the occasional 80 year old tree here and there, but not much damage otherwise.


The woodturners will be happy!


----------



## Ben17484

ChazzC said:


> My Small Shop
> 
> I thought I'd give folks an idea of what a small shop looks like – 290 SF may sound OK, but as you can see, almost 200 SF is dedicated to utilities, storage & walkways, so there is only a little more than 90 SF of actual work & machine space. I do have my 2" x 42" & 4" x 36" belt sanders in the garage, but on a mobile cart so they only take up 6 SF. You can click on the layout & photos to see them larger:
> 
> View attachment 421563
> 
> 
> Photos (from the labelled viewpoints on the floor plan):
> 
> Aisle 1
> View attachment 421564
> 
> 
> 
> Small Repair Work Desk
> View attachment 421565
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Lathe Bench
> View attachment 421566
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Mill
> View attachment 421567
> 
> 
> 
> Electronics & Vise Bench
> View attachment 421568
> 
> 
> 
> Band Saws
> View attachment 421569
> 
> 
> 
> Vacuum Cart
> View attachment 421570
> 
> 
> 
> Arbor Presses, Model Tools & Hardware
> View attachment 421571
> 
> 
> 
> Surface Plate
> View attachment 421572
> 
> 
> 
> Aisle 2; I could have skipped this one, but it completes the circle and gives you an idea of how tight things are (and another reason I lost weight last year)
> View attachment 421573



That’s a nicely kitted out and well organised workshop. Very nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChazzC

Winegrower said:


> Excellent organization, ChazzC!   I need to start numbering my aisles.


Thanks! I have drawers labeled, but was done two years ago (shutdown project) and things have moved: maybe I should just number the drawers and make a spreadsheet inventory?


----------



## extropic

ChazzC said:


> Thanks! I have drawers labeled, but was done two years ago (shutdown project) and things have moved: maybe I should just number the drawers and make a spreadsheet inventory?



For steel drawer fronts, I put labels on magnetic strips. It wouldn't work well in an industrial environment (too many jokesters), but it works well in my shop.

The spreadsheet idea is very good because it would make it easy to document as much detail as you like about your collection.


----------



## ChazzC

extropic said:


> For steel drawer fronts, I put labels on magnetic strips. It wouldn't work well in an industrial environment (too many jokesters), but it works well in my shop.
> 
> The spreadsheet idea is very good because it would make it easy to document as much detail as you like about your collection.


I’ve considered that, but I’d still be changing the labels. Since I have a shop laptop and keep documents in the Cloud, I think spreadsheet/database is the way to go.


----------



## tq60

Started with spreadsheet, then built database, much better but still have not imported the 1500 items on the sheet.

Database makes for good printing of labels, need to generate the report to sort and layout the label and correct printer.

You add 2 checkbooks to the inventory item record.

Label used tells it you MAY need a label.

Label needed tells it to print the label.

We have many different types of boxes and bins which take different sizes.

Different report for each and box type another field.

Pain to setup and get working but once done labels are just a button click or 2.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChazzC

tq60 said:


> Started with spreadsheet, then built database, much better but still have not imported the 1500 items on the sheet.
> 
> Database makes for good printing of labels, need to generate the report to sort and layout the label and correct printer.
> 
> You add 2 checkbooks to the inventory item record.
> 
> Label used tells it you MAY need a label.
> 
> Label needed tells it to print the label.
> 
> We have many different types of boxes and bins which take different sizes.
> 
> Different report for each and box type another field.
> 
> Pain to setup and get working but once done labels are just a button click or 2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


Used to set up relational databases (about 30 years ago) and found them very useful. Since then I had to rely on functional spreadsheets and the "Find" function (database software for the Mac got 'way too expensive!).


----------



## FOMOGO

Pretty much finished on the work table. Applied the diluted cold bluing solution to every thing but table top. Sliced, and diced a heavy duty cabinet to make the right and left side drawers, and the middle one is from a metal desk. Made and installed a sliding half drawer for the deep one. Painted all the faces and sides with satin black paint. May still do some pin-striping on the drawers but I need to get a little practice in first. A lot of fiddling around with mounting, and getting everything lined up. Used 1" angle on the sides of the two end pieces, and welded them to the table frame. I had some heavy duty ball bearing slides with their own mounting rails, so with some 3/16" strap risers for the middle drawer, those also got welded in. Very solid and the drawers work very smoothly. Temporarily used some 5/8 OSB for the bottom shelf, until I run across the piece of metal to replace it. The whole table is pretty much recycled materials, and no animals were harmed during it's construction. Time to put it to work in the welding shop. Not as a welding table, but for general purpose work. Sure it won't take long to fill the drawers, and clutter up the top. Mike


----------



## FOMOGO

Had meant to put this in the Today's project thread. The mind, or what's left of it appears to be going. Will try to move it over there. Mike


----------



## lordbeezer

Take me a month of cleaning to see my shop


----------



## Chip Hacket

FOMOGO said:


> Had meant to put this in the Today's project thread. The mind, or what's left of it appears to be going. Will try to move it over there. Mike


I hope my mind goes where yours went so I can make me a work table like that.


----------

